#ubuntu-no 2011-02-07
<Kagee> Den siste stabile utgaven av Debian er 6.0. Den siste oppdateringen av denne utgaven er 6.0.0 som ble utgitt 6. februar 2011. 
<Sakarias> Kagee: knows... kjører den :)
<Kagee> :)
<Sakarias> oppgraderingen gikk smertefritt
<Sakarias> ser også ut som jeg slipper å drive å holde netatalk oppdatert selv med SSL
<Helbom> god morgen :)
<kjes> vel, morgen i hvert fall
<Helbom> vært ganske god for min del
<kjes> forrige "morgen" var for 24 timer siden for min del egentlig.. den var ok
<Helbom> har kommet meg på jobb og fyllt opp en kopp kafe
<kjes> kommet meg på jobb og slukt en burn ;-)
<Helbom> hehe :P
<Helbom> er litt stolt nå.. logga meg på irssi på maskina hjemme fra jobben :P
<xt> kompliserte saker?
<Helbom> lol nei, men er dag 2 med linux :)
<kjes> hehe.. er ikke værst, Helbom! :-)
<xt> men kvifor irssi? Weechat er jo betre for nye brukarar :)
<kjes> løgn!
<xt> kjes: å?
<xt> meir sane defaults i weechat for nye brukarar enn det er i irssi, imo
<kjes> xt: Ikke nødvendigvis egentlig.. men hva er vel en mandag uten en liten relgiøs krig?
<xt> true!
<kjes> jeg må fortsatt får weechat til å bli som jeg vil
<xt> det spørs jo kor sær ein er :)
<kjes> er nok mye vane og, men men.. får prøve litt mer i løpet av uka
<kjes> veldig ;-)
<xt> det eg meiner med nye brukarar, om du ikkje har brukt CLI-mirk før trur eg weechat er den greiaste å starte med
<xt> mest som virker ut av boks
<kjes> irssi har sett lik ut for meg nå i 3-4 år, samme custom theme osv, veldig lett å lese for meg, så da er weechat veldig vanskelig å lese
<Helbom> uff hater å lese krav speks fra kunder.. kjedelig :-/
<kjes> Helbom: Beste er å få System Design.pdf ferdig i CRMet, så man bare kan installere :-D
<kjes> må jo være verre å skrive den, enn å lese den
<Helbom> lol sant nok
<Sakarias> xt: et weechat spørsmål... hva skal jeg sette for at første /msg jeg sender skal åpne et nytt buffer?
<xt> Sakarias: /q
<kjes> xt: jeg skulel akkruat til å gjette det!
<kjes> Du må jobbe mer, og mirke mindre, så andre kan svare også ;-)
<Sakarias> xt: mao kjøre en query istedet for msg ?
<xt> ja, msg er msg uten vind, q er msg med vindu
<Sakarias> kjes: jobbe mer? fikk nettopp beskjed om å legge meg
<xt> om du ikkje grier å avvenne deg med det kan du sikkert rebinde
<kjes> Sakarias: den var til xt
<xt> rebinde msg til å vera q
<Sakarias> xt: blir nok rebinding ja... /msg henger i fingra fra år 1996 :P
<xt> irssi har egen jukseoption for å åpne msg som query
<xt> :)
<Helbom> tygt å ikke ha æøå :P
<Helbom> stygt*
<xt> Helbom: fikse det da
<xt> sett til utf-8 overalt, ikkje bruk iso-8859-1
<Helbom> må google how to.. men er litt busy med den nye kunden.. deadline om 1 mnd på et fullverdig extjs basert kurs system
<kjes> hm.. merker jeg blir litt irritert på kunder som skriver mailer som om du er slaven deres
<Helbom> nei.. det her er sjefen min som satte deadline :P lol
<Helbom> kunden var veldig hyggelig
<kjes> Helbom: Jeg snakker ikke om deg og dine kunder
<Helbom> oh :/ my bad
<Helbom> men ja det suger
<kjes> jaja.. skal han være bitch skal jeg være bitch ;-)
<Helbom> helt enig
<kjes> hm, jeg frykter alltid at folk er på samme kanal som meg når jeg skriver sånne ting
<kjes> trenger et mer anonymt nick ass
<ArcaneCell> tada!
<Helbom> men en whois avslører deg lett da :)
<ArcaneCell> true
<ArcaneCell> men så smarte er da ikke kunder :-D
<Helbom> hehe
<Helbom> sikker?
<ArcaneCell> bombe ;-)
<Helbom> ok :P
<ArcaneCell> Neida, vi har smarte kunder vi
<Helbom> hva driver du med?
<ArcaneCell> never mind, s1-m1 var visst ikke her akkurat nå :-D
<xt> *crosspaste*
<ArcaneCell> zomg :o
<pejj> ArcaneCell: du svarte vel akkurat på en ticket jeg sendte inn ;)
<ArcaneCell> pejj: Jepp, men heldigvis var det ikke deg jeg siktet til :-) 
<ArcaneCell> pejj: Den her var en sånn "GJØR DETTE PUNKTUM" 
<ArcaneCell> pejj: du er jo snill og gir oss beskjeder 
<pejj> hehe
<ArcaneCell> Helbom: Ser du, jeg må lære meg å være stille :x
<Helbom> lol ja jeg ser :D
<ArcaneCell> 02.07: En beruset kvinne i 50-åra ringer nødnummeret til politiet ca. 30 ganger på en time – uten at det er annet på ferde enn et innstendig behov for å skjelle ut politiet. I tretiden oppsøker politiet leiligheten hennes i midtbyen og inndrar telefonen. En halvtime senere starter oppringningene igjen. Utpå formiddagen søndag blir kvinnens andre telefon også inndratt. <- noen ganger må det være både frustrerende og moro å være politi,
<citoyen> Noen som er stø i Django? Har tatt over ansvaret for en django-basert tjeneste fra en som har sluttet
<citoyen> Jeg trenger å endre på ssl-options for koblinger fra django-serveren til jira
<citoyen> where, where?
<citoyen> *rive seg i håret*
<Helbom> ArcaneCell: trheim?
<citoyen> (den kjører på wamp-server, fordi han som satte den opp var windowsmann)
<ArcaneCell> Helbom: visstnok
<Helbom> ok
<ArcaneCell> pejj: Da har jeg sjekket, du har bare fine tickets :-D 
<pejj> :)
<xt> citoyen: såg ikkje kor django var involvert :)
<pejj> ArcaneCell: trolig fordi jeg jobber med en del support selv, og vet hvordan det er å være på motsatt side
<ArcaneCell> pejj: alle skulle vært som deg
<Helbom> ArcaneCell: hva jobber du med?
<ArcaneCell> sånn data :-)
<Helbom> lol ok :)
<citoyen> xt: det er django som snakker med jira, via soap - og det er såvidt jeg kan forstå soap som oppretter http-instansen jeg trenger å omkonfigurere
<citoyen> xt: Men jeg har bare en vag ide om arkitekturen til oppsettet han har laget
<citoyen> (dokumentasjon? hvem trenger dokumentasjon?)
<ArcaneCell> citoyen: alle trenger den.. men hvem har vel tid til å skrive sånn?
<citoyen> nei, sant
<citoyen> men denne saken var så til de grader udokumentert at jeg måtte gjette meg til brukernavn og passord
<ArcaneCell> haha
<ArcaneCell> herlig
<citoyen> For å gjøre dette ekstra fint, så er alle php-modulene i wampserver dller
<ArcaneCell> glad jeg ikke har din jobb akkurat nå
<SlimG> Hvordan få network-manager-openvpn-gnome til å autentisere seg mot server med TLS sertifikat uten nøkkel på den private nøkkelen?
<SlimG> s/nøkkel/passord/
<jo-erlend> er det virkelig  én mann som lager xkcd? :)
<xt> eh, ja :)
<xt> jo-erlend, kor mange skulle det vera :)
<jo-erlend> du hadde trengt ganske mange av meg for å få det til i hvertfall. :)
<Helbom> hei igjen
<Helbom> er det noen av dere som har lagt til subclipse i eclipse?
<i7-Cud4> hei
<jo-erlend> hallo.
<jo-erlend> morsom host du hadde.
<i7-Cud4> :)
<i7-Cud4> Noen gode forslag til irc client uten om x-chat til gnome
<Helbom> er det noen her som har lagt til subclipse i eclipse?
<i7-Cud4> sånn er det når man ikke har satt ip enda:)
<i7-Cud4> bigbrother wathcing 
<i7-Cud4> :D
<Helbom> :P
<i7-Cud4_> bedre :)
<Mogget> i7-Cud4: irssi
<i7-Cud4> :)
<i7-Cud4> noen som har tid til og hjelpe meg litt med grub conf?
<Mogget> du kan spørre så skal jeg se om jeg vet svaret.
<i7-Cud4> har intalert win7/ubuntu/bt4 på en ocz revodrive raid0
<i7-Cud4> http://pastebin.com/kHxS3HDJ
<i7-Cud4> er utdrag fra boot info script
<Mogget> Og hva er spørsmålet? Ikke at jeg tror jeg kan hjelpe for jeg har null erfaring med raid.
<i7-Cud4> prøvde jeg og adde dette til
<i7-Cud4> http://pastebin.com/cj2a4Xnz
<i7-Cud4> /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Mogget> mhm.
<i7-Cud4> Men det er noe basic som jeg mangler der..
<Mogget> og?
<i7-Cud4> vil jeg tro
<Mogget> vil den ikke starte opp?
<i7-Cud4> er ganske svak på grub
<i7-Cud4> får bootet ubuntu og win7 greit
<Mogget> Jeg vet faktisk ikke hva som mangler.. Jeg har gjort noen veldig enkle forandringer i scriptet selv, men ikke noe mer enn det.
<i7-Cud4> men er noe som mangler til bt
<Mogget> Jeg husker derimot at man kan få problemet hvis man velger for stor oppløsning.
<i7-Cud4> ja er jeg klar over
<Mogget> beklager, ser ingen feil, men som sagt jeg har lite greie på dette.
<i7-Cud4> ok
<i7-Cud4> ty any way :)
<Mogget> np _=
<Kagee> Helbom: ja
<Kagee> baade subversive og.subclipse
<kjetilbmoe> hvis jeg ønsker å kompilere php5 selv, men har allerede f.eks phpmyadmin installert - hva gjør jeg for å fjerne eksisterende php5 fra synaptic uten å fjerne phpmyadmin?
<Kagee> hirr
<Kagee> jeg gjorde noe lignende aelv
<Kagee> jeg tror jeg endte opp med aa ha to php installert
<kjetilbmoe> ok.
<kjetilbmoe> bruker den den "nye" php-versjonen i stedet da?
<Kagee> jeg tror php-cli er 5.2, det samme med den vanlige apachemodulen, men om du bruker php-cgo saa er det 5.3
<Kagee> aner ikke hvodanr jeg fikkk det til
<Kagee> men den maskina er planlagt rwinstallert uansett
<kjetilbmoe> jojo - men "nye" som i den jeg lastet ned og kompilerte selv
<kjetilbmoe> er vel ikke ideelt å ha to liggende sånn "samtidig" ?
<Kagee> nei
<Helbom> Kagee, fant det ut til slutt :)
<Helbom> endelig fått satt opp et årntli env for utvikling
<Kagee> hva var problemet?
<Helbom> ikke helt sikker... men plutselig så gikk den igjennom
<Helbom> tror kanskje det kan være fordi jeg gjorde som i win...
<Helbom> klikka direkte på OK ikke Apply now
<Helbom> de har blitt automatisk applied når jeg trykker OK i win
<Helbom> så nå har jeg fått satt opp alt jeg trenger her :)
<Helbom> nå er det bare å begynne å hente ned icon packs og andre libs jeg bruker :)
<Helbom> i mårra blir det vel å prøve å sette opp en ftp
<Kagee> icon packs?
<Kagee> ftp?
<Helbom> ja?
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-08
<Sakarias> Kagee: ftp er en protokoll for å overføre filer :P
<Kagee> jeje
<Kagee> jeg bare lurer på sist jeg brukte den :-P
<Helbom> hehe
<Sakarias> jeg brukte det sist for en måneds tid siden
<Helbom> når sant skal sies så burde jeg vel egentlig tenke litt nyere
<Helbom> nytt det her ja.. jeg bare bruker greiene på jobben :P
<Kagee> uansett om det er en windows eller linuxbox så har du vel andre alternativer
<Helbom> alt er lissom bare der
<Kagee> om du _trenger_ de andre alternativene er noe annet
<Helbom> nettopp
<Helbom> er jo ikke akkurat top secret informasjon som skal flyttes
<Kagee> don't say that, don't say that
<Kagee> dumt å slenge ut passordet og brukernavnet ditt, spesielt om det brukes et annet sted
<Helbom> sant nok
<Helbom> ssh da
<Kagee> eller sftp .. tror jeg
<Helbom> ok
<Helbom> vsftpd da?
<Helbom> :)
<Kagee> fortsatt bare ftp dog
<Kagee> men om manskina kjører opensshserver sp kjører den vel sftp automatisk
<Helbom> brb.. sjekke fra laptopen
<Helbom> fikk tilgang på port 22 med en gang
<Helbom> så regner med at det er ok
<Kagee> da kan du prøve å bruke sftp i stedet for ftp mot boksen
<Helbom> det var med sftp
<Helbom> bruker WinSCP på laptopen
<Kagee> ahh
<Kagee>  :)
<Helbom> ;)
<Kagee> Det eneste som er spes med sftp via openssl er vel at du får tilgang til alt brukeren har tilgang til (via f.eks shell)
<Kagee> det er ingen automatisk avgrensinger
<Helbom> putty tenker du på?
<Kagee> ...
<Kagee> "ja"
<Helbom> ok
<Kagee> en ftpserver er ofte satt opp slik at du kun får tilgang til /var/www/webside eller noe slik
<Helbom> må si jeg har imponert meg selv litt de siste 2 dagene :P så mye som jeg har fått satt opp og alt funker faktisk lol
<Helbom> nei.. da var det natta på meg... må opp kl 0600
<Helbom> men har fått fiksa meg opp med alt det viktige jeg trenger.. apache2, php5, mysql, eclipse m/subclipse, dropbox, connecta mot epost og twitter ++
<Helbom> vært en bra dag :P
<Helbom> natta
<jo-erlend> morsom html5-side: http://thisshell.com/
<Kagee> wee
<Kagee> i got a song :)
<xt> Berge: http://hveem.no/ss/weenkpot.png sånne terminalfarger
<Berge> xt: Gikk jeg glipp av kontekst nå?
<Berge> Eller skryter vi bare av farger?
<xt> vi skryter.
<xt> er bare mange slike 8bit-farger der
<xt> som du sa ikkje gjekk an :)
<Sakarias> hirr
<Berge> Hey, jeg sa det ikke gikk an med ANSI!
<Berge> Men jeg anerkjente jo at moderne xterm kan mer.
<xt> "ANSI"
<Berge> Jeje, ANSI escape sequences.
<xt> "The ECMA-48 standard for text terminals (sometimes known as the "ANSI standard", although ANSI X3.64 does not define colors)"
<xt> er det denne?
<Berge> Sikkert.
<Berge> Jeg kan da ingenting om dette. (-:
<xt> det er framleis via escape sequences, iallfall
<xt> hehe
<xt> og termcap har kontroll
<xt> putty-256color finst tilogmed :)
<Berge> ooh
<Kagee> Ønsket: http://pastebin.com/DaBSCuRj
<Kagee> Problemet: http://pastebin.com/adR5JVQx
<xt> Kagee: sett opp nøkler?
<Kagee> scriptet fungerer utmerket (med nøkler som jeg allerede har) når jeg kjører scriptet manuelt.
<Kagee> Jeg glemte så klart det viktigste - det er fra cron det ikek fungerer
<Berge> Kagee: Men når du kjører med cron virker det ikke?
<Berge> Kjører du med samme bruker fra cron?
<xt> det løysest gjerne best med å kjøre crontab -e som din brukar
<Kagee> ja, whoami returerer iallefall samme brukernavn
<Berge> Hva er $HOME satt til?
<Berge> Og gjør set -x i begynnelsen av skriptet, så ser du hva det gjør.
<Kagee> "ser  hva det gjør" ?
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> cron sender som kjent epost med STDERR og STDOUT fra skript.
<geirha> Den viser hvilke kommandoer som blir kjørt, etter at ekspansjoner er utført.
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/g4EzpKTK log
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/ueXyyF1m modifisert script
<Kagee> og det er samme $HOME som jeg får i shell
<Berge> Hiv på -vvv på scp?
<Kagee> *hiver på -vvv på scp*
<Berge> Ellers ser du for øvrig at streamer-tingen din feiler?
<Kagee> den gir feilmeldinger, ja, men bildene blir lagret (og funger)
<Kagee> *funker
<Kagee> wtf
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/F3btsxSq
<Berge> Sikker på at dette virker utenfor skriptet?
<xt> Kagee: du har ikkje på agent-forwarding ? :)
<xt> hehe
<xt> den nøkkelen din ser fooked ut
<Berge> Men den prøver likevel.
<Berge> debug1: Offering public key: /home/hildenae/.ssh/id_rsa
<Kagee> Berge: helt sikekr på at det funker utenfor scriptet. Men loggen blir seende litt anderledes ut
<xt> debug1: Trying private key: /home/hildenae/.ssh/id_dsa
<xt> debug3: no such identity: /home/hildenae/.ssh/id_dsa
<Kagee> ja, jeg så det selv nå
<Berge> dsa != rsa
<Kagee> hø
<Kagee> jeg har to rsa-nøkler, ingen dsanøkler
<xt> er du sikker? :)
<Berge> ls -la /home/hildenae/.ssh/
<Berge> (-:
<xt>  Not a RSA1 key file /home/hildenae/.ssh/id_rsa
<xt> key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
<xt> sånn ser dsa-nøkler ut.
<xt> men kanskje RSA ser like ut?
<xt> -----BEGIN DSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/diff.php?i=UGfQ7ABn
<xt> Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED
<xt> debug2: key: hildenae@toolmaster (0x20b6af48)
<xt> tipper, ssh-agent
<Berge> debug1: Offering public key: hildenae@toolmaster
<Berge> Nei, eid!
<Kagee> ssh-agent ?
<Berge> Som xt sier.
<xt> Kagee: prøv ssh -a
<xt> inn til boksen
<xt> og prøv ssh igjen
<xt> så ser du at det ikkje virker
<Kagee> øø?
<xt> -a      Disables forwarding of the authentication agent connection.
<xt> toolmaster er sikkert boksen du sitter på
<xt> eller agent kjørende på den
<Kagee> hva var det som ikke skulle fungere med -a ?
<xt> manuell ssh
<Kagee> toolmaster er boksen nøklene ble laget på ..
<Berge> …med nøkler.
<Kagee> og -a fungerte helt fint :-s
<xt> da er det kanskje agent kjørende på den boksen?
<xt> Kagee: eg har på agent forwarding hos meg, så når eg ssher rundt, så tar den med seg nøkkelen videre
<Kagee> ... muligens? 
 * Kagee er forwirret
<xt> men konklusjonen er uansett at nøkkeloppsettet ditt er broken
<Berge> xt: Det visste vi jo (-:
<xt> uansett me ikkje greier å påvise agent-trixet
 * Berge og xt er konstruktive.
<xt> Berge: me, ja.
<Berge> xt: Men så er vi veldig lure.
<Kagee> Sense, you make none.
<Berge> Kagee: ps axu | grep ssh-agent
<Kagee> ja, den er der
<Berge> Nettopp.
<Kagee> men jeg får også fint boklet til boksen med -a (siden det er samme boks som jeg har irc på)
<xt> jau, men om du har lokal agent
<xt> så kan den gjenbruke
<xt> killall ssh-agent
<xt> så slutter nok ting å virke
<geirha> Sånn ellers, skript-messig, bruk små bokstaver i variabelnavn, og putt "" rundt ekspansjon av variable med uten du vil at skallet skal dele verdien opp i ord og prøve å finne filnavn som passer eventuelle mønster.
<xt> geirha: kvifor små bokstavar? :)
<Sakarias> det lurer jeg på også
<Kagee> hildenae  1790  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   08:59   0:00 [ssh-agent] <defunct>
<xt> globale variabler ER STORE
<Kagee> og jeg kommer fortsatt inn :-S
<xt> Kagee: vel, uansett. Fiks nøklane. :)
<geirha> Hovedsaklig for å unngå å overskrive miljøvariabler
<xt> geirha: miljørvariabler kan òg vera små
<Kagee> xt: vel, jeg skjønner ikke hva pokker som skal væøre feil med nøklene heller ...
<geirha> eller spesielle interne skallvariable som også bruker store bokstaver.
<xt> Kagee: paste to første linjer av id_rsa
<geirha> xt: Ja, men konvensjonen er å bruke store der.
<geirha> for FILE in *; do PATH=$DIR/$FILE; ...; done    har jeg sett folk gjøre en del ganger.
<Kagee> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<Kagee> Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED
<xt> hehe
<xt> Kagee: ja, ok. Ser rett ut
<Kagee> .pub ser dog helt anderledes ut, men jeg mener den er riktig
<geirha> Kagee: Og, ikke bruk ``. $() er bedre.
<Kagee> geirha: jeg kastet dette sammen på 1 min
<Kagee> så traff jeg crontab-veggen
<geirha> Jeg bare nevner, sånn i tilfelle du vil ha skriptet til å følge god praksis en gang i fremtiden.
<Kagee> nå vil jeg ha scp til å forklare meg hva f den mener er feil ...
<Sakarias> kjes: blei lei din hemmelige identitet?
<kjes> Viktig å hoppe frem og tilbake til alle har fått det med seg vettu, Sakarias ;-)
<Sakarias> Kagee: fikk du løst problemet?
<Kagee> Sakarias: nie
<Kagee> gav opp
<Kagee> jobba litt med bacheloroppgaven i stedet for :-P
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> hørtes ut som en korrekt avgjørelse :P
<Malin_> Kagee, hva du ikke har fått til?
<Kagee> jeg prøvde å overføre noen filer med hjelp av scp i en crontab.
<Kagee> Det fungerte ikke.
<SlimG> Kagee: Hvilke problemer støter du på?
<citoyen> Kagee: Nå har jeg bare skummet scrollback, men har du sjekket at crontaben kjører som samme bruker du tester manuelt med?
<Sakarias> han hadde testet med en "whoami" i skriptet
<Sakarias> og så brukernavnet sitt i loggfilen han piper til
<Kagee> citoyen: jaaaaaaaaaaaa
<citoyen> okei :)
<Kagee> SlimG: den klarer vist ikke å bruke publicnøklene mine.
<Kagee> xt påstår det er noe feil med nøklene mine som funger fint ellers :-S
<Berge> Kagee: Nei, xt og jeg påstår at du bruker ssh-agent og ikke nøkler til vanlig.
<Berge> Og at det ser ut til å være noe galt med nøklene.
<Kagee> skulle ikke -a deaktivere ssh-agent ?
<geirha> Cron vil ikke ha kjennskap til noen ssh-agent
<Kagee> fair enough
<SlimG> Kagee: Oppstår kun problemet når du setter det opp i cron?
<Kagee> SlimG: ja
<Berge> Stakkars Kagee må gjenta (-:
<geirha> det er nøkkel uten passfrase du bruker?
<Kagee> men skulle jeg ikke kunne teste uten ssh-agent med -a-bryteren ?
<Kagee> geirha: ja
<Berge> Tips for nye lesere: Debuginfo i backlog.
<Kagee> ofc
<Berge> Kagee: Drep bare ssh-agent.
<geirha> Prøvd å spesifisere nøkkelen med -i?
<Berge> geirha: Den finner nøkkelen, og feiler.
<Berge> 13:44:47 < Berge> Tips for nye lesere: Debuginfo i backlog.
<Berge> (-:
<Kagee> Berge: den ble til en zombieprosess :-S
<geirha> det er ikke noe farlig.
<xt> men Kagee, ssha du inn til maskina med -a ? eller testa du bare å sshe til scp-maskina med -a ?
<Berge> Kagee: Drep forelderen.
<xt> det gjaldt uansett om det ikkje er maskina du sitter på
<xt> men å drepe ssh-agent skal vel fjerne alt.
<Kagee> Berge: hvordan finner jeg forelderen ? ssh-agent er ikke opplistet i htop
<Berge> Kagee: ps axuf | less
<Berge> htop, schmåtop.
<Kagee> såeh .. jeg skal kverke gnome-session ? :-P
<Kagee> men den er jo "død" nå, selv om den er zombie
<Berge> joad
<Berge> joda, sågar
<Berge> Virker scp nå, da?
<geirha> gnome-session har bare ikke "ventet" på den, så den vil være zombie inntil det.
<Kagee> nei!
<Kagee> :-P
<Berge> Kagee: Bra!
<Kagee> jeg kverka jo ssh-agent for lenge sida
<Berge> Kagee: Da har du jo funnet problemet.
<Kagee> he? hæ? hø?
<Berge> SÃ¥ kan du bare fikse det.
<xt> da har også Kagee funnet problemet
<xt> i tillegg til Berge og xt
<xt> :D
<Berge> \o/
<Kagee> jeg tror jeg misforsto ditt siste spørsmål
<xt> hehe, ja
<Berge> Kagee: Virker scp utenfor crontab-skriptet+
<Berge> SÃ¥nn til vanlig.
<Berge> Uten passord.
<Kagee> akkurat nå, men ssh-agent som zombie - ja
<geirha> Du sa nei i stad :P
<Berge> Da vil jeg egentlig se scp med -vvv fra både crontaben og kommandolinjen.
<Berge> geirha: Ja, det er litt utfordring å debugge når svarene er litt schrödinger.
<xt> debug3: Ignored env SSH_AGENT_PID
<xt> var i forrige diff me fekk.
<xt> som betyr veldig at den prøver med agent.
<xt> får ein ikkje killa zombies med kill -9 ?
<Kagee> *fikse nye dump*
<Berge> xt: Nei.
<Kagee> nei
<Berge> xt: De er jo døde.
<Kagee> '
<Berge> Bare levende.
<Kagee> udøde, mener du ?
<citoyen> undead
<xt> kva med vampyrer då?
<Berge> De er levende.
<xt> nei.
<Berge> Bare vanskeligere å drepe.
<Berge> Joda.
<Berge> De kan jo dø.
<xt> Nei
<xt> dei er jo døde.
<Berge> Men hvordan kan de da dø?
<xt> dei kan jo ikkje gå får samme tilstand til samme tilstand
<xt> det fysiske objektet kan dog forsvinne
<Berge> Så hva skjer om du måker en trepåle i hjertet på en vampyr?
<xt> da forsvinnert det animerte objektet
<Berge> Men sjelen lever videre+
<xt> sjel?!??????
<Berge> Dette er ikke i tråd med min oppfatning av vampyrer!
<Berge> Sjefskoder: Nå klarer jeg ikke å holde meg mer; Sjefkoder skrives altså uten fuge-s.
<Berge> Sjefskoder: Ord som begynner med sjef- er alltid uten fuge-s.
<xt> Sjefsavgjersle frå Berge.
<Berge> Sjefredaktør. Sjefinspektør. Sjefkoder.
<Berge> xt: (-:
<geirha> Sjefsberge
<Berge> Jeg er heldigvis ikke sjef.
<xt> Sjef's koder
<xt> imo.
<Berge> Sjef`s koder, helst.
<xt> ja.
<xt> bedre.
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/5cqY1vAi
<Kagee> samle-pastebin :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> Kagee: lei av spørsmålene om og om igjen ? :P
<xt> Kagee: du sender framleis nøkkel
<xt> som ikkje er id_rsa
<xt> 116-
<xt> debug2: key: hildenae@toolmaster (0x227a6f48)
<xt> før scp, kjør SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/dev/null
<Kagee> -_-
<xt> og export SSH_AGENT_PID=0
<Kagee> i crontab, eller for å teste ?
<xt> for å teste
<Kagee> exportere begge ?
<xt> er nok med den første
<xt> testa akkurat lokalt
<xt> AUTH_SOCK-en
<Kagee> hø
<Kagee> it failed!!!
<Kagee> O_O
<xt> Som me har sagt heile tida :)
<xt> du kan jo sjekke PID
<xt> kva den er
<xt> og sjå
<xt> evt sjekke sock-filnanvet
<geirha> unset "${!SSH_@}"
<xt> står vel PID i den
<xt> geirha: virker ikkje i zsh! :)
<geirha> Hah, endelig noe som fungerer i bash, men ikke i zsh!
<xt> sikkert bare anna syntax  :)
<xt> eg er ikkje flink i zsh
<xt> (eller bash)
<xt> Kagee: så, nå trur du på oss når me seier nøkkelen din er bad? :)
<Kagee> :-s
<Sakarias> ta backup av den gamle og lag ny nøkkel?
<xt> nøkkelen, eller identitene.
<Sjefkoder> Berge, Bedre ? ;)
<xt> \o/
<Kagee> \o/
 * jo-erlend slenger ut redningsvester
<Blarsen> god kveld godtfolk
<Blarsen> jeg sliter med kommunal ISP som har innf?rt TrendMicro sitt innholdsfilter.
<Blarsen> etter at dette er satt i drift s? er det h?pl?st ? oppgradere b?rbare og stasjon?re med Ubuntu
<Blarsen> jeg har ca 60 stk av disse. 
<Blarsen> p? arbeidsstasjonen min s? m?tte jeg kj?re oppgraderingen 8 ganger f?r alle 13 pakkene kom helskinnet gjennom og ble godtatt...
<Blarsen> det som skulle ta 1 minutt tok n? over en halvtime. 
<Blarsen> er det noen her inne som har forslag til hvordan jeg kan dokumentere problemet, og da p? en slik m?te at jeg slipper "det er sikkert Linux sin feil"-strategien fra it-avd
<Kagee> hva skjer, hvilke feilmeldinger får du ?
<Kagee> og hva er det engelske navnet på trendmicroproduktet?
<Sakarias> trendmicro :P
<Blarsen> jeg f?r melding om at pakkene er ufullstendige, og i wireshark ser jeg at masse av pakkene er korrupte eller noe slikt...
<Blarsen> IWSVA - InterScan Web Security Virtual Appliance from TrendMicro
<Kagee> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1683899
<Kagee> eller 
<Kagee> øøø
<Kagee> det er kanskje deg det? :-P
<Blarsen> det er nok meg ;) 
<Kagee> out of my leauge
<Kagee> jeg føler på meg at Berge kanskje kunne hjulpet deg å feilsøke
<Blarsen> jeg f?ler p? meg at jeg skal sette mine 250 linux-bokser p? utsiden av det kommunale nettverket....
<Helbom> hallo
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-09
<Geremino> http://nexusonehacks.net/nexus-one-hacks/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-nexus-oneandroid/ <- noen her som har prøvd dette?
<Sakarias> hadde jeg hatt en nexus one, så skulle jeg ha prøvd
<Geremino> Jeg prøver å finne ut om man MÅ permroote andoid for å få det til
<Berge> Jeg merker at jeg ikke vil ha en generisk linuxdistribusjon på telefonen min. (-:
<Geremino> Dette gjør jeg for å sjekke om det er mulig å gjøre det med temproot
<Geremino> Hvis jeg får det til med Ubuntu, så skal jeg sjekke om jeg får pressa inn Kolibri på en eller annen måte
<Sakarias> Berge: hadde det ikke vært nice med gimp på mobilen? :P
<Berge> Sakarias: Nie.
<Berge> Nei, sågar.
<Sakarias> hehe
<Berge> Geremino: Det finnes en lang rekke Android-distribusjoner for tiden.
<Sakarias> Tror jeg bare hadde testet det, ikke noe mer enn det
<Geremino> Jeg begynner å lure litt på meg selv noen ganger
<Geremino> Noen tar med seg en god bok, en haug filmer eller et eller annet de kan slappe av meg når de drar på ferie
<Geremino> Jeg tar med meg en HTC tattoo, laptop og et ønske om å kødde så mye som mulig med den før jeg skal hjem igjen
<Sakarias> folk slapper av på forskjellige måter
<Geremino> Joa, men du må nesten innrømme at dette er ikke det folk vanligvis slapper av med
<Berge> Jeg slapper av (dvs, kobler ut er et bedre ord) ved å hoppe ut av fly eller kjøre ski ned fra et fjell.
<Berge> Hver sin lyst.
<citoyen> Tror du har kommet til feil kanal hvis du vil annonsere at det er spesielt å mekke med pcen på fritiden :P
<Geremino> Mekke med pc'en min gjør jeg hele tiden
<Geremino> Men i ferien, liksom
<Berge> Det er jo da man har tid.
<citoyen> nemlig
<Geremino> Njeh, tilbake til min research
<citoyen> Resten av tiden mekker jeg jo med arbeidsgiver sine pcer
<Berge> Apropos det.
<Berge> Mulig arbeidsgiveren min kunne tenke seg at jeg er der i stedet for hjemme snart.
<xt> dette er gøy: http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Myriad-Group-Myriad-Alien-Dalvik/
<citoyen> Berge: Du sier noe. Mulig min setter pris på at jeg får noe kaffe innabords så jeg kan begynne å gjøre noe.
<citoyen> Som sagt så gjort.
<Berge> citoyen: Ja, det er punkt to.
<maneatingduck> Litt morsom quiz: http://tjenester.aftenposten.no/quiz/quiz.htm?method=start&id=11015
<Geremino> 8 av 16
<maneatingduck> 16/16, men jeg må innrømme at jeg var litt heldig på  programmeringsspråkeksempelet :)
<Berge> Sorteringsspørsmålet er dårlig.
<citoyen> og det heter nevrale nettverk, ikke neurale
<Berge> Og det er ikke det jeg vanligvis forbinder med AI.
<citoyen> nevrale nettverk har mye med AI å gjøre
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Ingen av svarene om hva en PIC er er rett. (-:
<Kagee> hø. bedre enn jeg trodde. 14 av 16
<Berge> Parser-spørsmålet er også fryktelig dårlig.
<Berge> Spørsmål 10 har feil i fasit.
<maneatingduck> Nei, alle spørsmålene var ikke like gode, men man skjønte jo stort sett hva de var ute etter
<maneatingduck> Berge: Hvilket alternativ er det riktige på spm 10? 8-bits adressering høres rimelig unyttig ut?
<Berge> Du kan fint ha en datamaskin med 8-bit datababuss og 16-bit adressebuss. Det er vel direkte vanlig.
<maneatingduck> Berge: Nettopp. Det er jo derfor svaralternativet "8 bit databuss" er det riktige?
<Berge> Men det betyr ikke at alle åttebitmaskiner har det.
<Berge> Spesielt mikrokontrollere har en tendens til å ha smal adressebuss.
<maneatingduck> Jeg vil påstå at det er direkte feil å velge alternativene som omtaler 8-bits adressebuss for alle normale tolkninger av hva en datamaskin er.
<maneatingduck> Men kom gjerne med konkrete eksempler, eller la oss bare være enige om å være uenige :)
<Berge> Jeg sier at alle alternativene er dårlige (-:
<maneatingduck> Nei, du sa at det var feil i fasit  :)
<Berge> Vel, jeg kan gå med på at det er det minst dårlige alternativet.
<Sakarias> 12 av 16 gitt
<jo-erlend> 13. Akkurat nok til at jeg fikk bekreftet at jeg har blitt halvgammal. :/
<jo-erlend> er det meningen at URL-er skal lagres dersom DLD blir innført, eller bare IP? 
<Geremino> jo-erlend, er under det inntrykk av at all inn-og utgående trafikk lagres
<Geremino> Men ikke HVA trafikken inneholder derimot
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, ikke lag 4.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Eh, jeg mente lag 5. Men ja, kun IP-adresser.
<Berge> Og tidspunkt for kommunikasjonen.
<jo-erlend> men sender og mottakers epostadresser skal lagres? 
<jo-erlend> nesten så man skulle ha tatt seg tid til å lese direktivet... Det er bare så fryktelig enkelt å utsette. :)
<Berge> Jeg husker ikke om akkurat epost spesialhåndteres.
<citoyen> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datalagringsdirektivet#Hvilke_opplysninger_skal_lagres
<jo-erlend> citoyen, hehe, takk. Nå føler jeg meg litt teit for at jeg ikke søkte på wikipedia. Jeg burde ha visst at de hadde en oppsummering. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er litt usikker på hvordan det med epost og voip skal håndheves. Hva skjer hvis man bruker en web-basert løsning, som gmail? Blir Google også påtunget å lagre dette selvom de ligger utenfor EU? Og hva hvis du drifter din egen mailserver, skal ISP-en fremdeles lagre da, eller hvordan fungerer det?
<citoyen> Min mail går over ssl til en privatdrevet mailserver
<citoyen> vet ikke helt hvordan det skal håndteres heller
<si-m1> man skal såklart ikke håndheve dette så det gjelder bare epost hos isper som selvfølgelig ingen kriminelle kommer til å benytte seg av
<si-m1> det er i alle fall min gjetning
<citoyen> Det blir jo en håpløs oppgave å skulle håndheve, ja.
<si-m1> blir litt ala sikkerhetsopplegget på flyplassen
<si-m1> bare at man her kan grave en liten tunell under hele kontrollen for å gjøre det ekstra enkelt
<Sakarias> fantastisk mye logger vi må ta vare på da gitt
<jo-erlend> systemet virker ikke helt tett nei... Dvs, det er akkurat det det gjør, bare i en litt annen forstand. 
<jo-erlend> jeg har sittet og spilt Battle of Wesnoth. Det er jo et skikkelig morsomt og bra spill! Jeg har aldri hørt om det før. 
<SlimG> Hvordan får jeg frem subvendor og subdevice på en enhet?
<SlimG> Jeg har funnet vendor og device som tilsvarer HP Smart Array Controller, men jeg mangler spesifik modell
<Berge> lspci -v
<Berge> Og hiv på v-er til du blir glad.
<SlimG> Se _der_ ja :D hjertlig takk Berge
<Berge> np
<SlimG> i 19" rackdimensjon sammenheng: "600x1000", jeg forstår at 1000 er mm dybden på rackskapet, hva representerer 600?
<Berge> Jeg har ikke sett den notasjonen før.
<Mogget> breddexdybde?
<Berge> Bredde er 19", høyde regnes i U (som er det samme som vershok), dybde i mm eller inces.
<Berge> Mogget: 19"-rack pleier å være 19" brede.
<Berge> SlimG: Kan de mene ytre mål?
<SlimG> Eksempel: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=517875
<Mogget> Berge: beklager, trodde 19" kanskje refererte til U standarden eller lignende.
<SlimG> Jeg ser målet brukes mye, varierer mellom 600, 800 og en skjelden gang 1000
<Berge> Mogget: Nei, en U er en vershok.
<Berge> Dimensjoner (BxDxH): 600x1000x1610 mm.
<Berge> Det står jo? Bredde, dybde, høyde.
<SlimG> ah, ytre breddemål da
<SlimG> kan det stemme at 600mm dype rack er for lite til de fleste servere? at det er mer tiltenkt nettverk o.l.
<Sakarias> telecom/nettverk
<Berge> SlimG: 60cm er i grunneste laget, ja.
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-10
<Singularitet> Hvordan gikk møtet sist lørdag?
<Sakarias> Har blitt slengt ut referat på maillinglista
<Singularitet> Der ja, hadde oversett den jeg.
<Singularitet> Sakarias: er det du som er ekspert på Samba her?
<xt> Singularitet: er det du som er ekspert på meta-spørsmål her?
<Sakarias> Singularitet: ikke akkurat
<Singularitet> xt: noen må stille dem dårlige spørsmåla også, så slipper dere andre det,,,
<xt> ingen problem det, eg følger lett opp med dårlige svar :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> nå har jeg sliti lenge med å opprette brukere og deling på UbuntuServer 10.10, jeg får ikke tilgang til delte mapper via Windows maskiner,  virker som at det er noe jeg gjør galt i Samba oppsettet.
<xt> er det autentisering som er problemet, eller å opprette sjølve filene?
<Singularitet> filene går greit, men når jeg skal logge meg inn via XP eller Vista så blir det kluss....
<Singularitet> Her er hva jeg ønsker å kunne gjøre:
<Singularitet> Ha to tre brukere med egne mapper og passord
<Singularitet> Ha noen fellesmapper som alle i lokalt nettverk kan bruke men bare jeg endre eller legge til
<xt> kan bruker read list/write list på shares
<xt> om det er mapper så må du bruke unix-grupper
<xt> og legge 2-3 brukere i den
<xt> og fellesmapper er samme, write list = singularitet
<xt> evt at du eig filene
<Singularitet> xt: Unix-grupper?
<Sakarias> del mappen som guest ok, legg deg selv til med skriverettigheter :P
<Singularitet> er det ikke "adduser" man skal bruke for å opprette brukere?
<xt> det er korrekt
<xt> så må du gjerne ta 'smbpasswd -a brukernavn' for å sette samba-passord
<xt> (eller har det blitt endra i det siste?)
<Singularitet> ok, jeg prøver...
<xt> rimelig sikker på at det finst ubuntu-guide/wiki på dette
<Singularitet> jeg har prøvd men kan ikke si at jeg blir så alt for mye klokere av den grunn,,,,
<Singularitet> hmmmm
<Singularitet> nå har jeg oppretta en bruker ved navn "pilot"  jeg får tilgang til den via XP men ikke via Vista
<Singularitet> xt: nå har jeg fårr logga meg inn via XP, men jeg får ikke logga meg inn fra en Vista-PC.
<Sakarias> Singularitet: kanskje http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746 hjelper ?
<Singularitet> Sakarias: Takker, det skal jeg lese igjennom
<Sakarias> den var litt gammel dog
<Singularitet> Sakarias:  Lurer på en ting.  Når jeg har logga meg inn med bruker "pilot" hvordan kan jeg da logge meg ut igjen?   Etter at jeg har logga meg inn en gang så har jeg tilgang til "pilot" etter at jeg har lukka alle mapper?
<Sakarias> i windows?
<Singularitet> Sakarias: ja
<Sakarias> Singularitet: 5-6 år siden jeg brukte windows sist
<Sakarias> husker ikke rett og slett
<Singularitet> Sakarias:  Nå oppretta jeg en ny bruker "anna", med adduser og smbpasswd.   og så fikk jeg logga på den brukeren i Vista.  Da hadde jeg ikke logga meg på som den brukreren i XP først..
<Singularitet> Sakarias:  Virker som at det oppstår en sperre ett sted, hvis jeg logger på med bruker "anna" på en Vista-pc så får jeg ikke logga meg inn som "anna" på en annen maskin.. 
<Sakarias> rart
<Singularitet> Sakarias:  jaggu
<Singularitet> Kan man logge seg av som f.eks. "anna" etter at man har logga seg inn ??
<Singularitet> Hvordan legger man til nettverkssteder i Dolphin?
<Singularitet> hmm, der tror jeg neste at jeg fikk det til..
<Singularitet> På UbuntuServer bør man legge alle delte mapper under "Home" eller er det andre steder som det er mer fornuftig å legge dem?
<Sakarias> jeg har mitt i /storage
<Sakarias> men så har montert opp raid-settet mitt i /storage
<Singularitet> er det en selv lagt mappe under root?    Er ikke kjent med filsystemet i Ubuntu
<Sakarias> yes, har laget den selv
<Singularitet> så det er det samme for fildeling og tilgang hvor man legger mapper, så lenge en sjøl klarer å ha oversiken på det?
<Sakarias> jupp
<Singularitet> Takker!
<Berge> Singularitet: man hier
<Kagee> man Berge
<Berge> Jeg tror ikke det er noen man-side om meg.
<Kagee> si ikke det, si ikke det.
<Berge> fnis
<Sakarias> gongo:/etc/samba# man berge
<Sakarias> No manual entry for berge
<Kagee> gongo ?
<Kagee> hirr
<Malin_> nå har jeg plutselig fått lyst til å installere Debian eller Gentoo :P Kom jo Debian6 her om dagen
<Malin_> Rart å tenke på at Debian har kallenavn fra Toy Story :p
<Sakarias> ikke så rart, siden Bruce ett eller annet jobbet med Toy Story 1 og 2
<Kagee> jeg har gått over til måneder i discworld nå
<Kagee> Det var vanskelig å trekke "tool*" til lenger enn tre maskiner
<Sakarias> "Bruce Perens is a former Debian Project Leader"
<Kagee> den nye laptopen min heter Ich :)
<Sakarias> samtidig som han jobbet i Pixar
<Singularitet> Kan man ikke opprette mapper via WinSCP  i /home/  ??
<Berge> Jo.
<Kagee> Jo.
<Berge> jojo.
<Kagee> indeed.
<Singularitet> hmm
<Sakarias> /home er eid av root
<Sakarias> så du kan ikke opprette som vanlig bruker
<Sakarias> drwxr-xr-x   9 root root    92 Jan 22 01:27 home
<Kagee> aha. /home .. Ikke ~
<Singularitet> "Permisission denied"  får jeg når jeg prøver å opprette en mappe i /home via WinSCP
<Sakarias> skamme deg Kagee 
<Kagee> Singularitet: i så fall må du logge inn som root, noe du ikke bør. 
<Berge> Singularitet: Det er da ikke WinSCP sin feil.
<Kagee> Singularitet: hvorfor skal du opprette en mappe der? Og ja, det er fortsatt ikke winscp sin feil.
<jo-erlend> det er vel strengt talt ingens feil, ettersom det er meningen at det skal være sånn :)
<Kagee> er du sikker på at du ikke mente å jobbe i /home/brukernavn ?
<Sakarias> tror han skal lage en /home/felles mappe for å dele ut via samba
<Singularitet> hvor bør man da opprette en mappe man skal dele på nettverket, mappenavn "Musikk"
<Berge> jo-erlend: Sant (-:
<Berge> Singularitet: man hier
<Singularitet> Berge: hier?
<Berge> hier.
<Singularitet> Berge:  og hva er så det???
<Sakarias> man er en kommando, hier er det du skal slå opp på
<Singularitet> aha
<Sakarias> hier - Description of the file system hierarchy
<Berge> man man
<Berge> d-:
<Singularitet> Der kom det mye ja
<Sakarias> Singularitet: ofte kan du skrive "man <kommando" for å lese om kommandoen
<Singularitet> tror jeg skal ringe fastlegen min i morgo, og få vaksine mot terminalangst
<Sakarias> hehe
<Kagee> Desverre kan du ikke lese om Berge der :-(
<Singularitet> Lese om Berge??
<Singularitet> Hva er "X-windows"?
<Sakarias> gui
<Singularitet> aha
<Sakarias> du har hørt om gnome og kde ?
<Singularitet> jupp
<Sakarias> de kjører på "toppen" av x-windows
<Singularitet> aha
<Sakarias> veldig veldig enkelt forklart
<Singularitet> er det X-windows som er base for alle linux avarter?
<Sakarias> nå er det X.org
<Sakarias> som er en fork av x-windows
<Singularitet> ok
<Sakarias> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vindussystemet_X
<Singularitet> så det er mange "lag"  i Ubuntu
<Singularitet> med Kernel i bunnen?
<Sakarias> i linux generelt, ikke bare i ubuntu
<Kagee> en serverversjon av linux kan (veldig, veldig forenklet) beskrives som en linuxdistro uten X-laget
<Sakarias> mer eller mindre ja
<Sakarias> du kan f.eks installer server-versjonen av ubuntu og skrive "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" for å få det grafiske
<Singularitet> det har jeg prøvd, det var ikke noe bra løsning
<Sakarias> det er det nok ikke
<Singularitet> var masse som ikke virka
<Sakarias> har gjort det selv par ganger, fikk det meste til å virke til slutt
<Singularitet> ga opp jeg, og installerte bare UbuntuServer....
<Singularitet> og jeg som sliter med kronisk terminalangst.....
<Sakarias> hvorfor?
<Sakarias> lite som er mer behanglig enn å jobbe i termer
<Singularitet> har hatt Windows sia 1992.....  er vant til grafisk miljø
<Sakarias> vaner kan man forandre på
<Singularitet> ja, jeg holder på
<Sakarias> fikk min første X86 baserte maskin i 87, prøvde linux første gang i 96, byttet mer eller mindre totalt i 99
<Singularitet> jeg ser jo at det er mange fordeler med terminalen, virker som at mye er enklere enn jeg tror det er.
<Sakarias> er en del kommandoer å holde styr på, men er ikke noe verre å huske det enn å huske hvor du finner brannvegg tingen i windows 2008 
<Singularitet> jeg lagrer en del kommandoer i ei txt fil, så har jeg en jukselapp...
<Sakarias> hehe, jeg hadde en bok jeg skrev ned alt i 
<Singularitet> kjekt med txt fil, kopier og lim inn...
<Sakarias> men da husker du dem ikke
<Sakarias> må jo skrive dem for å huske dem
<Singularitet> hender jeg skriver det inn også, men er lett å skrive feil....
<Kagee> omfg
<Singularitet> nå har jeg lest litt i hier man, etter hva jeg kan skjønne så skal jo brukermapper ligge under /Home
<Kagee> ATI-driveren har ikkenoe problemer med at jeg roterer den ene skjermen, men om jeg glemmer å rotere den tilbake før jeg starter maskina på nytt så blir det tull
<Sakarias> Singularitet: hvis du vil ha brukermapepr i /super/hemmelig/mappe/ så har du lov til å gjøre det
<Sakarias> Singularitet: er ditt system, du gjør som du vil med det :)
<Singularitet> ja, men jeg vil ha ett system som er enklest mulig å drifte, og mest mulig fornuftig.  
<Singularitet> hvordan kommer jeg meg ut fra man hier?
<Singularitet> prøvde med exit
<Singularitet> q
<Singularitet> i dag så la jeg til brukere på serveren, jeg får logga meg inn med brukernavna på både XP og Vista maskiner.   Men...    hvis jeg logger meg inn som "pilot" på Vista maskinen så får jeg ikke logga meg inn på XP maskinen etterpå, etter at jeg har lukka ned alle vinduer på Vista maskinen.  Hva er det som er galt??
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, prøv en gang til.
<Singularitet> har prøvd mange ganger i dag..  
<jo-erlend> å skrive den meldingen, altså. Jeg skjønte ikke hva du mente. :)
<Singularitet> jeg har laga to brukere,   "pilot" og "anna" .  Hvis jeg logger meg på som "anna" på XP-pcen så går det greit.    Hvis jeg så etterpå prøver å logge meg på som "anna" på Vista-pcen så går ikke det.
<jo-erlend> er dette snakk om fildeling med samba, eller sentraliserte brukere? 
<Singularitet> godt spørsmål, jeg vil jo ha tilgang for bruker "anna" fra alle maskiner i huset, slik at brukeren kan ha sine filer på ett sted.
<jo-erlend> det er bare deling av filer du snakker om altså? Du mener med andre ord å logge på samba-tjenesten fra vista og xp, ikke å logge på vista eller xp?
<Singularitet> stemmer
<jo-erlend> Explorer pleier å fortsette og kjøre selvom du lukker vinduer. Er det mulig at den holder tilkoblingen oppe? Når du er i Vista og lukker alle vinduene dine; hvis du prøver å logge på igjen, må du taste inn passord da? 
<Singularitet> nei, har jeg først logga meg på som "anna" på en maskin så slipper jeg passord neste gang.
<Singularitet> virker som at man ikke blir logga av når man lukker vinduene
<jo-erlend> ok, så hvis du logger på samba-tjenesten fra windows xp, så kan du ikke logge på fra vista etterpå, selvom du lukker alle vinduer. Hva hvis du logger ut av xp først? 
<Singularitet> Det har jeg ikke prøvd ennå,   hadde jo håpa at dette skulle gå smertefritt....
<jo-erlend> håp på solskinn, men ta med paraply. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> helvetes windows
<jo-erlend> prøv. Når du logger ut, så vil helt sikkert tilkoblingen bli lukket. Hvis det fungerer da, så vet du omtrent hvor problemet er, så blir det lettere å finne en løsning. 
<jo-erlend> « Hvis jeg så etterpå prøver å logge meg på som "anna" på Vista-pcen så går ikke det.» <-- Hva betyr egentlig "går ikke" i denne sammenhengen? 
<Singularitet> da får jeg melding om at jeg ikke har tilgang, eller er pålogga flere steder,,,
<jo-erlend> åja, så den sier faktisk rett ut at du ikke kan være koblet til fra flere maskiner samtidig? Det er ikke helt uvesentlig informasjon.
<Singularitet> det står at det er en av mulighetene ja
<jo-erlend> ... det hadde vært litt enklere hvis du hadde sagt det med en gang. Det høres jo ut som at det er designet sånn. 
<Singularitet> typisk windows melding, noko er gale, trykk enter, noko er gale trykk enter, noko er gale, trykk enter++++
<Singularitet> Dette var rart, nå har jeg logga meg av og på XP
<jo-erlend> ja, det er ikke så rart at du logget deg av...
<Singularitet> og forsøkt å logge meg inn som bruker "anna" på både XP og Vista maskinen
<Singularitet> og kom greit til mappene
<Singularitet> men ikke med bruker "pilot", da ble jeg nekta på begge maskiner...
<Singularitet> brb, skal legge ungeflokken nå
<Singularitet> jo-erlend: hvordan får jeg logga meg av som bruker "anna" da?
<Singularitet> Dette er jo veldig merkelig, nå har jeg tilgang til mappene til bruker "anna" fra tre maskiner,  XP, Vista og ubuntu,  men jeg kommer bare inn på bruker "pilot" fra Ubuntu maskinen..
<Singularitet> nå har jeg lagd en mappe kalt "/home/musikk"  med kommandoen "sudo mkdir /home/musikk"  men jeg får ikke lov til å skrive i den,  har også endra smb.conf til    [musikk]         path = /home/musikk         browseable = yes         read only = no         writeable = yes         valid users = pilot
<Kagee> Kan det hende brukerene som skal lagre filer der må ha skrivetilgang?
<Singularitet> har dem ikke det via "writeable = yes"?
<Kagee> Jeg bruker enten ssh (sft/scp) eller system-config-samba for å sette opp sharene mine
<Kagee> så det skjer automatisk
<Kagee> jeg har ikke titta i smb.conf siden jeg installerte guiprogrammet
<Singularitet> er dårlig med gui på ubuntu server,,,,,  har prøvd Zentyal med lite hell...
<Kagee> aha
<Singularitet> og jeg er grønnere enn grønn når det gjelder ubuntu og terminal
<Singularitet> Kagee:  eller finnes det noe gui som er enkelt og greit?
<Kagee> system-config-samba ? :)
<Kagee> jeg tror også det er noen sambaoppsettsmuligheter i webmin
<Singularitet> har prøvd webmin også, men lite hell.....
<Singularitet> system-config-samba er det en kommando eller hva?
<Kagee> det er et guiverktøy for samba
<Kagee> jeg bruker det på desktopmaskina mi
<Singularitet> aha
<Kagee> Men, off to bed. good luck.
<Singularitet> hehe, takker
<Malin_> grønt? jeg har terminalen min sånn transparant jeg :p
<Singularitet> tenkte nå mere på mine evner enn farge på maskina da du ;)
<Malin_> Singularitet, jeg skjønte det ;) Jeg liker å eh... tulle.... tihi
<Singularitet> så det er lov til det her ja ;)
<Mogget> Noen som har kjennskap til virtualbox, windows7 og hvorfor windows ikke finner mine usb tilkoblinger?
<Mogget> jeg har lastet ned virtualbox rett fra virtualbox og slettet ose versjonen jeg hadde før.
<Mogget> Jeg har også spesifikt lagt til mitt webcamera og rc-controller i lisen og prøvd at alt som kobles på usb blir direkte sendt til virtualbox.
<Malin_> jeg husker jeg har løst noe sånt en gang. Tror det hadde med tilgangsrettigheter i virtualbox, men husker ikke hvordan jeg løste det nå
<Malin_> :(
<Mogget> jeg fikk hint til at det kunne være min bruker som ikke er medlem i en gruppe eller lignende.
<Malin_> Mogget, aha, det hørtes kjent ut.... ;)
<Malin_> Mogget, under system -> admin og users and groups
<Malin_> kan det tenkes at du må få brukeren din til å bli "venn" med virtualbox-gruppa?
<Mogget> ska vi sjå?
<Mogget> Jeg la meg til noen grupper og da fungerrte usb fint :D
<Malin_> ;)
<Malin_> nice
<Malin_> gruppe er flott
<Malin_> hehe :)
<Malin_> eller grupper :p
<Mogget> jeg måtte legge meg til hald gruppen i tilleg for at det skulle fungere
<Mogget> men kommer til å teste uten den senere bare for å se om det kan være noe der.
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> kanskje du kunne laget en guide for ubuntu.no når du finner ut hvordan? :)
<Malin_> kan jo være flere som lurer på det
<Malin_> jeg har lurt på det en gang i tida, og nå du :)
<Singularitet> da var snøen jaga vekk for denne gang,,,
<Malin_> uff da :p
<Malin_> og like sikkert som det går mot vår (fra en Øystein Sunde-låt (modellfly))
<Malin_> hm.. så kunne jeg tenkt meg å endra på teksten
<Singularitet> Å?
<Malin_> og like sikkert som det går mot vår, kommer Ubuntu hvert annet år :p nei, går ikke :p
<Malin_> Ubuntu kommer jo både våren og høsten
<Malin_> sukk
<Malin_> :p
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> er ikke bare bare å lage tekster nei
<Malin_> nope
<Malin_> er lettere når tekstene og melodien bare kommer til hodet
<Malin_> er mye vanskeligere å lage ny tekst på gammel melodi
<Malin_> ikke at jeg driver å lager mange sanger, men hender jo det dukker opp noe i hodet ,som aldri kommer ned på papiret :p
<Singularitet> musikk holder jeg meg unna, er nok andre som kan det, så jeg trenger ikke kødde med det....
<Malin_> :p
<Singularitet> holder meg til ting med hjul, det skjønner jeg...
<Malin_> :)
<Singularitet> lurer på om jeg skal ha meg litt Jegermeister, hoster litt nå...
<Malin_> :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-11
<Kagee> xt: er det mulig å vise flere vinduer samtidig i wee....blechat?
<kjes> Ja
<Sakarias> Kagee: google weechat buffer split
<kjes> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.en.html#buffer_window
<Kagee> det jeg egnetlig skulle hatt var noe som skilte på når jeg koblet til med telefonen .. 37 x 50 elns, og når jeg har klienten åpen på desktopen, 280xN rows/colums
<Sakarias> bruk proxyen til weechat og bruk en hvilken som helst irc-klient på mobilen din?
<Kagee> da har jeg ikke backlog :-S
<Sakarias> trenger da ikke backlog på veien, den kan du lese når du kommer til en bedre skjerm
<Sakarias> evnt bare kjøre "less | logfil" :P
<Kagee> jeg trenger backlog til de groggy første 20 minuttene i senga :-P
<Sakarias> da kan du jo vitterligen bruke laptopen din
<Kagee> den er landlocked på hig
<Kagee> og for stor til å holde over hodet :-P
<Sakarias> har brukkt 15" hvilende på magen, og det går bra
<Sakarias> skal jo ikke holde den over hue heller da
<xt> Kagee: weechat har zoom
<xt> så når du er på telefonen kan du zoome 
<xt> og få ett buffer
<molven> zoome?
<Kagee> ke ?
<xt> molven: ja
<xt> om du splitter vindauge i mange
<xt> så kan du sette "fokus" på det
<molven> Aka weechat prøver å leike WM?
<xt> ja
<molven> Viktig å ha sin eigen definisjon av kva eit hjul eg.
<molven> /eg/er/
<xt> molven, kva er alternativet?
<xt> for eit CLI-program, som vil vera litt MDI
<molven> Nei, eigentlig er det heilt greit.
<xt> det må jo vere slik :)
<xt> alternativet erå ikkje ha funksjonaliteten
<molven> Det virker liksom berre så feil at du skal kopiere funksjonalitet du kunne hatt andre plasser.
<Kagee> kopiere fra hva ?
<xt> molven: men du kan ikkje ha det andre plassar :)
<molven> Nei, det er det som er litt teit.
<xt> det går så fint så
<xt> vim, t.d.
<molven> Men du er ganske nær å gjere CLI om til WM
<Berge> molven: Litt som screen.
<molven> Mhm.
<Berge> Er det noe galt med WMer også, nå?
<xt> litt som *CLI
<molven> Neida!
<xt> Berge: kor mange finst det pakka i buntu? :)
<xt> ørtillioner.
<Berge> Omlag.
<Berge> xt: Men du!
<Berge> xt: Kan ikke du starte et fint prosjekt som tilbyr Ksplice gratis+
<Berge> Hvorfor har ikke Debian dette?
<xt> nei, rart det der
<Berge> Det er jo ikke veldig vanskelig.
<xt> ikkje heilt skjønt kvifor, er det vanskelig å lage ksplice patcher?
<Berge> Det er faktisk veldig lett.
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Jeg har gjort det. Det er en hel kommando.
<Berge> (Pluss at du må ha kildekoden til kjernen du skal lage patche til og byggemiljø, men ja.)
<xt> du kreves bare samme fra og til-versjon?
<Berge> Ja.
<xt> kvifor har ikkje ubuntu/&debian dette+
<xt> sløve folk?
<Berge> Ingen har giddet ennå.
<xt> kva med RH?
<Berge> Og Ksplice er jo fryktelig billig.
<Berge> Jeg vurderer å lage noe greier for Debian på amd64, siden det er akkurat mitt usecase.
<si-m1> Freddasmusikk! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRnZtn1a9bM
<Berge> Strengt tatt er det jo uptrack Ksplice selger, som er arkivet og oppdateringsprogrammet og sånt.
<xt> si-m1: ikkje kom her med youtube
 * xt er på satelittinternett
<si-m1> moahaha
<Berge> Romnett!
<xt> indeeds
<si-m1> funker vel over satelitt det og
<si-m1> don't need low ping to use utub
<Berge> xt: Pakkene har fin utsikt på veien.
<Berge> si-m1: Du trenger litt bredde. Og så dør latensen din (som alt var halvdød) av det.
<si-m1> satelitt har masse bredde
<xt> si-m1: latency er ca sekundet, men båndbredde er ROMPE
<xt> men er jo mange brukarar her
<Berge> si-m1: Nei. (-:
<Berge> xt: Hvilken satelitt?
<si-m1> jo!
<Berge> Ev. hvilken tilbyder.
<xt> i følge kollega her så koster det 30k i mnd per 64kb/kanal
<si-m1> nice
<Berge> xt: What?
<Berge> xt: Hvor er du?
<xt> marsat
<xt> Berge: Color Magic
<Berge> Haha, faktisk.
<Berge> Men jeg undersøkte vagt dette da jeg var i Afrika (som mangler landbasert infrastruktur).
<Berge> http://www.globaltt.com/en/services_shared_access_unlimited.html er jo dyrt, men ikke enormt dyrt.
<si-m1> ai
<si-m1> er jo billig 
<si-m1> nesten samme tilbud som noen isper i visse land
<Berge> Ikke ADSL-billig, men ikke uoverkommelig dyrt.
<Berge> Aha. Jeg har ikke spist lunsj. Ikke rart produktiviteten er på bånn.
<Berge> I USA får du 512/128kbit til 50 USDer i måneden.
<Berge> Og 1.5Mbit/s til 80 USD.
<Berge> http://www.toowaydirect.com/purchase/ er enda billigere.
<Berge> Det morsommer er at det tydeligvis er billigere enn typisk 3G-abonnementer.
<Malin_> det virket ikke spesielt billig hehe :)
<Malin_> men om det er billigere enn 3G.. pussig
<Berge> Eller, tja. Kanskje litt dyrere. Men man må vel fort ut med to-tre hundrelapper i måneden?
<Malin_> virker som det er fort noe i den duren for å ha mobilt brebånd via 3G ja...
<Singularitet> jeg sliter fortsatt med serveren min, eller skal jeg si at jeg sliter med Windows i ymse varianter......
<Malin_> kommer jo an på om det er windows-server kanskje?
<Malin_> kan det tenkes at folk flest har lettere for å akseptere at noe ikke virker i Windows, enn at noe ikke virker i f.eks. Ubuntu? :) 
<Singularitet> jeg får ikke logga meg inn som enkelte brukere på serveren fra wind maskiner her i nettverket, får beskjed om at det ikke er tillat med flere enn en tilkobling fra samme bruker på wind maskinen.     Noen som vet hvordan jeg logger en bruker av serveren via windows??
<Malin_> føler det er tilfelle med iphone i alle fall
<Malin_> nei...
<Singularitet> Ubuntuserver 10.10 her
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> hm.. kan det tenkes en logger av ved noe logg ut? jeg veit ikke hvordan guiet, etc, ser ut fra windowssida jeg
<Singularitet> er ikke noe slikt i nettverket som er synlig i windows....
<Singularitet> eneste jeg vet er at jeg heller går over til Mac enn windows....
<Singularitet> Malin_, hva mener du er noen av dem beste programma til ubuntu?
<Malin_> software center :)
<Malin_> men av mer brukbare programmer :) hm.. jeg syntes gimp er bra, men spørs hvor bra det er for profesjonell bruk
<Malin_> i grunn vil jeg påstå, og kan være jeg tar feil, at det mangler en del såkalte killeraps for Ubuntu og andre gnu/linux-varienter
<Singularitet> Gimp er noe av det bedre ja
<Malin_> men finnes jo mye bra som er cli-basert, som overgår mye jeg har funnet til windows
<Malin_> men savner et program for Ubuntu, som var like lett å bruke som det jeg fant som var laget for windows og fat+ntfs-disker
<Malin_> kunne reparere hele partisjonstabeller, gjennoprette formaterte volumer osv, så de ble som de var før formatering :D
<Singularitet> klarer ikke Gparted det?
<Malin_> veit det finnes noe som redder ut filer til linux-systemer også, men det ble veldig mye mer rot av det
<Malin_> nei, gparted er vel kun for å partisjonere osv
<Malin_> gparted syntes jeg er et veldig bra program forøvrig :)
<Malin_> finnes foresten et annet program som er basert på Gimp
<Malin_> cinetool
<Malin_> er visst for profesjonell bruk
<Malin_> og brukes blant annet når en restaurerer gamle filmer. Fjerner støy og sånt
<Malin_> følger jo med mye bra i Ubuntu
<Malin_> men føler, selv om det er bra, at mye av programmene blir litt erstatninger, og ikke noe som nødvendigvis er bedre
<Malin_> arkitekturen i bunn syntes jeg er bedre enn den man finner i windows i alle fall
<Malin_> linux-kjerna osv :)
<Malin_> på en annen side. Ubuntu kommer jo ferdiginstallert med det folk flest trenger
<Malin_> men når folk gjerne er vant med wlm, så blir kanskje empathy litt tam
<Malin_> amsn er vel det som kommer nærmest det de er vant med osv
<Singularitet> mye blir litt tamt med ubuntu, men man får gjort det man skal....  windows greier er mer flagg og konfetti synes jeg..
<Singularitet> Malin_,  vet du om noe greit program som kan editerer filmer, DVD?
<Malin_> ja.. det er igjen problemet med windows.. ting trenger ikke se fancy ut osv
<Malin_> alla type videoredigering?
<Malin_> jeg tror det finnes noe som heter cinrella, eller cinderealla eller noe
<Malin_> jeg kan sjekke litt
<Singularitet> jeg har noen dvdfilmer som består av mange små episoder, jeg vil kutte ned på unødvendig rulletekst i begynnelse og slutt.
<Malin_> her er forøvrig oversikt over en del filmer, der en har brukt linux-maskiner for å lage noen av spesialeffektene :) http://digitalcontentproducer.com/dcc/revfeat/video_linux_hollywood/
<Malin_> aha
<Malin_> her: http://cinelerra.org/
<Malin_> men om en kan åpne opp dvder der veit jeg ikke
<Malin_> jeg skal på jobb jeg, så jeg må forlate "åstedet" så vi får snakkes :) lykke til :)
<Singularitet> Takker!!
<Brumle> Q'n'A @ #ubuntu-classroom
<Brumle> og tilhørende chat på #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Singularitet> skal det være møte her i kveld?
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, nei. Det var forrige lørdag :>
<Singularitet> aha, da er det bare programmet her som er litt tregt.... så det sto at det var møte når jeg logga meg på..  Men er endra nå ser jeg.
<Singularitet> faens windows, har finni ut at det er der problemet mitt ligger ang, påloggingsproblemer jeg har på serveren
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, jeg endret det fordi du spurte. :)
<jo-erlend> dvs, jeg endret det fordi det skulle ha vært endret for en uke siden. 
<Singularitet> såpass ja
<Singularitet> Dette var rart, når jeg skal åpne "Dokumenter" så kommer VLC opp på skjermen...
<geirha> Har du installert og fjernet en filbehandler?
<Singularitet> geirha,  nei, ikke som jeg vet om i alle fall
<Singularitet> geirha, nå har jeg avinstallert VLC og da virker systemet som det skal,,
<Singularitet> men jeg skulle jo gjerne hatt VLC også da,,
<geirha> Vel, det virker som vlc var satt som standard-program for å åpne kataloger.
<Singularitet> hmm
<Singularitet> rart det har kommet, kan ikke huske at jeg har endra noe innstillinger i VLC
<geirha> grep directory ~/.local/share/applications/mime*
<Singularitet> inn i terminalen med det?
<geirha> Ja
<Singularitet> ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<Singularitet> fikk jeg da
<geirha> hm. Du kopierte og limte?
<Singularitet> jupp
<Singularitet> og har prøvd med og uten sudo
<geirha> Er det maverick du bruker? Kan hende det er håndtert på en annen måte der
<geirha> (Jeg er fortsatt på lucid)
<Singularitet> vent litt, skulle den stjerna kanskje være med....
<geirha> Ja
<Singularitet> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha
<geirha> Skrev den ut noe?
<Singularitet> martin@martin-desktop:~$ grep directory ~/.local/share/applications/mime*
<Singularitet> /home/martin/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list:inode/directory=vlc.desktop;nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;eog.desktop;
<Singularitet> martin@martin-desktop:~$ 
<geirha> Der ja, den vil prøve vlc først, så nautilus og til slutt eog ... for å åpne en katalog.
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> det var jo en grei feilsøking!
<Singularitet> men hvordan justerer jeg dette tilbake til normalen?
<geirha> hvis du redigerer fila og fjerner "vlc.desktop;" fra den linja, vil nautilus være standard igjen.  Eventuelt kan du fjerne hele linja, da vil den sjekke /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache i stedet.
<geirha> Og der er kun nautilus satt som standard.
<geirha> Jeg har ingen oppføring for inode/directory i min ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list, men jeg har hverken vlc eller eog installert.
<Kagee> Det skal også være mulig å fikse det der i GUI
<Singularitet> sudo nano /home/martin/.local/share/applications/mimeapps +++++++??????      eller er jeg helt på feilspor nå?
<Kagee> Dersom du mener GUI-løsningen jeg refererte til, så er du på feilspor, ja
<Singularitet> tenkte på terminal jeg,,,,,,,,    
<geirha> Singularitet: Forsiktig med sudo. Den er komplett unødvendig der, og det er ikke noen god idé å bruke sudo uten grunn.
<Singularitet> ok,   jeg vet ikke når man skal bruke og ikke bruke sudo jeg.
<Singularitet> men hvordan fikser man det via gui?
<geirha> Kagee: Du kan endre standard-applikasjoner for all-slags filtyper i nautilus, men for kataloger er det ingen valg av en eller annen grunn.
<geirha> s/-//2
<Kagee> geirha: hø. du har rett.
<geirha> Singularitet: Generelt, høyre-klikker du en fil av typen du vil endre standard.applikasjon for, og endrer det i "Åpne med"-fanen.
<geirha> Singularitet: ... men det valget er ikke der for kataloger av en eller annen grunn.
<geirha> err.   Høyre-klikk -> Egenskaper -> Åpne med   mener jeg
<geirha> Singularitet: SÃ¥   gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<geirha> (eller nano i stedet for gedit om du vil)
<Singularitet> når jeg åpner  "Åpne med" så står ikke VLC der,,,
<Singularitet> åpne med Dolphin og Billedvisning er der, og så kan man velge,,
<Singularitet> [Added Associations]
<Singularitet> image/jpeg=eog.desktop;f-spot-view.desktop;firefox.desktop;firefox-3.5.desktop;gimp.desktop;evince.desktop;sunbird.desktop;openoffice.org-writer.desktop;
<Singularitet> application/pdf=evince.desktop;gimp.desktop;openoffice.org-impress.desktop;gedit.desktop;
<Singularitet> application/x-extension-img=vlc.desktop;
<Singularitet> x-content/image-dcf=f-spot-import.desktop;kde4-kphotoalbum-import.desktop;
<Singularitet> application/x-ms-dos-executable=wine.desktop;
<Singularitet> inode/directory=vlc.desktop;nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;eog.desktop;
<Kagee> fjern vlc.dekstop og eog.dektop på siste linje ?
<Singularitet> hva er eog.dektop??
<Kagee> eye of gnome
<Kagee> en bildeviser
<Singularitet> aha
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-12
<Singularitet> skal jeg bare fjerne "vlc.desktop"  slik at det blir  "inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;"
<Kagee> prøv? :)
<Singularitet> ai ai ai ai
<Singularitet> det virka!!
<Singularitet> Kagee, og geirha , Takker så meget
<Singularitet> en lærer mye på disse kveldskursa her ja!!
<Kagee> hirr
<Singularitet> Synes dere er flinke jeg, som klarer å dytte litt lærdom inn i nepa mi
<Singularitet> nå som jeg begynner å få til serveren min så burde jeg nesten finne på noe mer med den, så jeg får bryna meg litt mer,,,,
<Malin_> back
<Singularitet> gaften ja
<Malin_> thanx :)
<Malin_> spilt Risk etter jobb med en fra skolen + noen av hans venner :) Det var jo koselig, bortsett fra at tja, jeg blir vel litt ukonsentrert :p
<Singularitet> risk?
<Singularitet> er det mange som bruker en egen mailserver, eller er det for sært og vanskelig??
<Malin_> Risk, spillet hvor en skal erobre verden :)
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> jeg har ikke noen egen mailserver, men hadde vært gøy å lært hvordan man setter opp en
<Malin_> om det er vanskelig eller ei, det veit jeg ikke.
<Malin_> Tipper en kan finne en guide, etc, ved å søke etter noe slikt som: ubuntu mailserver how to
<Singularitet> kikker litt på dem nå, kan bli mye jobb virker det som.
<Singularitet> vet ikke om det er noen her som har gjort det?
<Malin_> mulig, jeg har ikke, men jeg veit ikke om noen spesifikke som har gjort det
<Malin_> jeg kunne kanskje tenkt meg at Berge har gjort noe sånt før
<Singularitet> jeg får gjøre en test på laptoppen, blir det for ille så bare blåser jeg den ut..
<Singularitet> jeg har eget domene så jeg kan sette opp noen test mailadresser
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> sovner nesten her jeg....
<Malin_> vi snakkes :)
<Malin_> nattiklemme til alle her :)
<Singularitet> nattinatt
<Singularitet> Gmorgen
<Singularitet> Hvordan kan jeg oppdatere VLC til nyeste versjon?  har versjon 1.1.4
<superos> Ser at flere anbefaler ppa:ferramroberto/vlc
<Singularitet> fikk det til, fant noe her :http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-vlc-1-1-7-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-ppa/
<Singularitet> var det samma som deg det ja
<jo-erlend> snålt at vlc-folka er så dårlige på det der med arkiver og oversettelser og sånt. 
<Kagee>  jo-erlend det er vi to som aldri kom igang men nb-oversettelse :-P'
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, vi må få gjort det en gang. :)
<jo-erlend> noen som har prøvd vlmc, NLE-en fra videolan? 
<Kagee> nle?
<jo-erlend> non-linear editor. Videomekkesak. 
<Kagee> Er det andre editorene som du og noen andre foreslo lineære?
<jo-erlend> alle er det. Når de sier lineær, så mener de egentlig bare at de er ikke-destruktive, i motsetning til videoredigering i gamledager, når man måtte klippe og lime bånd. 
<Malin_> et videoredigeringsprogram jeg virkelig likte (aner ikke hvordan det er i dag) er Adobe Premiere
<Malin_> problemet der var i grunn at rendring gikk tregt for å si det mildt
<Malin_> men var enkelt å bruke 
<Malin_> startet med det i 1999/2000
<Malin_> på en win98se-maskin
<Malin_> 500Mhz pentium3 tror jeg det var
<Malin_> gikk akkurat... :p
<Malin_> med scsi-disk :p
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, det måtte man ikke - men man måtte klippe lineært.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Man hadde (har, iofs) typisk to magnetbånd, kilde og master. Og så spoler man frem dit man vil ha film fra kilden og tar opp til masteren.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Om man vil endre noe på masteren, er det ikke noe problem å overspille det, men du får ikke flyttet ting i tid. Altså linæet.
<Berge> Lineært, sågar.
<jo-erlend> ja, det er jo forsåvidt riktig. Det behøvde ikke å være destruktivt. 
<Berge> Du tenkte muligens på filmklipping (i motsetning til video), som består av å klippe og lime filmremser.
<Berge> Dvs, man kaller alt klipping
<jo-erlend> ja, det var det jeg tenkte på. Jeg hadde glemt at det fantes videokassetter og sånt :>
<Berge> d-:
<Sakarias> Malin_: adobe premiere lever fremdeles
<Berge> I beste velgående.
<Berge> Det har fått litt konkurranse fra Vegas og Final Cut, rett nok, men Premiere er antagelig størst.
<Sakarias> har ikke lest så mye om spille filmer som ahr blitt klippet i premiere, men har lest mye om spillefilmer som har blitt klippet i final cut (og seff avid)
<Sakarias> så kanskje det er litt markedsforskjeller ?
<Berge> Ja, noe.
<Berge> Høybudsjettspillefilm klippes ikke så ofte i Premiere, men kortfilmer og ting med litt mindre budsjett blir stadig vekk.
<Berge> Egentlig er de ca. like kapable, de har bare forskjellige måter å gjøre ting på.
<Berge> Høybudsjettproduksjoner gjør uansett fargekorrigering, VFX og slikt i andre systemer.
<jo-erlend> videolan har jo vært flinke til å lage mediaspiller, så hvis de gjør en like god jobb med vlmc, så kan det bli en god utfordrer. 
<Berge> Jeg skal klippe litt video i dag, jeg kan jo gi den et forsøk.
<jo-erlend> gleder meg til å høre tilbakemeldinger.
<Berge> Jeg tipper den er litt umoden (-:
<jo-erlend> ja, den er vel ganske ny?
<Berge> SÃ¥ nye at de ikke har tarballer, tydeligvis.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Den kjører, i alle fall!
<jo-erlend> wow! :)
<Malin_> Berge, profesjonelt veit jeg at de har brukt noe som heter tja, hva het er det? Moviemagic tror jeg noe heter, som NRK bruker eller har brukt
<Malin_> har jeg blitt fortalt
<Berge> NRK bruker mye Final Cut.
<Berge> Og noe Premiere, faktisk.
<Malin_> åja
<Malin_> :)
<Berge> Men antagelig også andre ting.
<Malin_> mulig
<Berge> Det jeg lurer på, er om jeg kan få Ubuntuen til å la være å forsinke A2DP-lyd med flere sekunder.
<Berge> Og nå spør jeg uten å ha googlet!
<Malin_> husker da jeg drev litt med sånt. DV-video i 720*576 oppløsning. Der var 9minutter lik 2GB og på FAT32, som var filsystemet i win98, så ble det begrenset, slik at en ikke kunne ha større filer enn 2GB
<Malin_> snakker ukomprimert nå ja
<Malin_> men mulig det finnes/fantes en måte å omgå det på, men det fan jeg aldri ut av :) hehe
<Berge> Nei, du har rett.
<Berge> Man hadde typisk klipp på ti minutters lengde.
<Malin_> ja... husker det
<Malin_> og noen ganger slet noen disker med å følge med, så en fikk noe hopp og droped frame
<Malin_> men 500mhz og 128MB ram, var faktisk nok... :)
<Malin_> noe å tenke på :)
<Malin_> men til _HD, så spørs det jo
<Berge> Pft, jeg hadde 450MHz AMD K6!
<Berge> Overklokket!
<Malin_> ;)
<Malin_> :p
<Berge> Og maskinvarekort for å aksellerere avspilling, da.
<Malin_> Hadde firewire-kort og sånt husker jeg :)
<Berge> Det hjalp.
<Malin_> åja, det kan jeg ikke huske jeg hadde :)
<Malin_> men vi ordnet en scsi-disk
<Malin_> scsi160
<Malin_> men den måtte jeg justere farta ned til 10 eller 5MB i sekundet på, men er visst gjevnere overføring
<Malin_> og da gikk det gjevnt :)
<Malin_> ehe
<Berge> Jeg brukte PATA, faktisk.
<Berge> Og noe Firewire-disk.
<Malin_> brukte det jeg ogås, PATA, med UDMA66 på, det gikk sånn bob bob, 
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Men det funket!
<Malin_> men ikke utenkelig det hadde virket med bedre hdd-kontroller osv
<Berge> Det ble film av det.
<Malin_> nettopp
<Malin_> absolutt
<Malin_> laget en lengere film fra jeg var på Hvite-bussertur jeg :)
<Malin_> men brukte jo halvår på å redigere det, da jeg brukte laaaang tid på finjustering av ustyret for at det skulle kjøre gjevnt......
<Malin_> :p
<Malin_> maste litt husker jeg, for å få scsi-disk... :p
<Malin_> husker jeg chattet med en på irc en gang, han kjørte noe diskraid den gang og drev med videoredigering. Han jobbet visst for et firma som TV2 brukte
 * Malin_ syntes det enda er artig å fortelle folk at DVD ikke har høyere oppløsning enn 0.8megapixler og at Full HD er det samme som ca 2Megapixler :D hihi
<xt> idiotisk å samanlikne
<Malin_> tja
<Berge> xt: Er det?
<Malin_> i grunn ikke, men sier noe om de som er megapixel-fantaster
<xt> Berge: ja
<Malin_> det betyr jo at antal megapixlker ikke er 100% avgjørende om et bilde er bra eller ikke
<Berge> NÃ¥ er PAL typisk 0.4 megapiksler.
<Berge> I den typiske 720x576-oppløsningen.
<Malin_> pga halve linjer og sånt?
<Malin_> visst...
<Malin_> jeg hm.. har visst husket feil :|
<Berge> Nei, fordi 720*576=414720 (-:
<Malin_> haha
<Malin_> så da er det jo halvparten så bra som jeg trodde :p
<Malin_> DVD har jo såvidt jeg veit oppløsning iden duren der
<Berge> 13:25:52 < Berge> I den typiske 720x576-oppløsningen.
<Malin_> er jo dobbelt så bra som vhs, om en tar kun hensyn til oppløsning
<Berge> For PAL. Litt lavere for NTSC.
<xt> det eine er mål på oppløysing på "fotobrikke" det andre er mål på visning
<Berge> xt: Oppløsning er jo relveant.
<Berge> Men absolutt ikke altoppslukende for opplevelsen.
<Malin_> husker jeg ikke feil er vhs noe som tilsvarer 320*240
<Berge> Malin_: Du kan ikke umiddelbart oversette VHS (og andre analoge kilder) til piksler.
<xt> Berge: er meir relevant kva DVD-en er filma i :)
<xt> kor mange megapikslar
<Malin_> Berge, nei, det er et stort poeng
<xt> hehe
<Berge> xt: Til en viss grad, men mer hva den er filmet med av optikk.
<Malin_> men det foregår nok en del overføring fra digitalt til film
<xt> ?
<Berge> *kose film*
<Berge> 35mm film er tingen.
<xt> karbon er tingen.
<xt> aero is the new light
<Berge> ?
 * xt sitter og venter på fly, så skal eg heim og plukke opp nye hjul på posten
<xt> anticipation is high
<Malin_> Berge, enig :)
<Malin_> da snakker vi veeeeldig høy oppløsning da :)
<xt> 52mm
<Berge> jo-erlend: vlmc klarer ikke å spille av mastertimeline i realtime.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Den spiller fint klippene mine i clip preview.
<Kagee> Siden dere snakker om video
<Kagee> http://nrkbeta.no/2011/02/12/ekstremt-sakte-i-syndens-by/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+nrkbeta+(NRKbeta)
<Berge> Mm, saktefilm er kult.
<jo-erlend> «LONDON: Dagens Nokia-arrangement i London var slett ikke noe dagligdags henvendelse. Rundt 400 møtte opp, det var kø lenge før dørene åpnet og salen var full av journalister med Iphones og analytikere med Blackberry-mobiler. Hadde noen også stilt med Android-telefoner ville salen vært et komplett bilde av det Nokia og Microsoft nå vil prøve å endre.» <-- Liten tvil om hvilken side Dagens Næringsliv støtter :>
<jo-erlend> http://www.dagensit.no/article2080635.ece?WT.mc_id=dn_rss
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det samarbeidet mellom Nokia og Microsoft nærmest er litt komisk... «Vi har en brennende plattform... Oi, se der kommer det en synkende skute! Hurra, vi er reddet!»
<17SAAXLBK> Hei
<17SAAXLBK> Hvordan kan jeg si at jeg vil bruke en annen driver enn serial? usbserial            /dev/ttyUSB   188 0-253 serial
<Kagee> Det "går ann"
<Kagee> Men akkurat hvorfor vil du gjøre det?
<Kagee> hoa!
<Kagee> libspotify til ARM :-D
<Kagee> http://developer.spotify.com/blog/archives/2011/02/12/libspotify-007-welcome-arm/
<si-m1> nice
<Kagee> 17SAAXLBK: spørsmålet mitt var til deg, forresten
<17SAAXLBK> pl2303
<17SAAXLBK> Jeg har tenkt til å styre KVM switch, fjernsyn og forsterker med RS232 interface.
<17SAAXLBK> Fra en maskin med USB
<Kagee> ehh
<Kagee> ja?
<Kagee> serial == RS232
<Sakarias> pl2303 fungerer helt fint med serial modulen
<Sakarias> bruker den nesten daglig
<17SAAXLBK> oki
<17SAAXLBK> SÃ¥ jeg skal kunne sende strenger til den med echo "" > /de
<17SAAXLBK> v/ttyUSB0 nå?
<17SAAXLBK> Så jeg skal kunne sende strenger til den med echo "" > /dev/ttyUSB0 nå?
<Kagee> jeg er usikker på om det er så enkelt
<Kagee> jeg har brukt like seriellkommunikasjon, så må man iallefall bruke et mellomprogram fro å sette baudrate og lignende
<Sakarias> må sikkert ha riktig baudrate, paritet osv...
<Sakarias> minicom <3
<17SAAXLBK> setserial vil jeg anta? Men settes den en gang for alle??
<17SAAXLBK> minicom er vel kanskje greit for testkjøring, men jeg har ingen ambisjoner om å styre KVM switchen gjennom minicom
<17SAAXLBK> Sakarias: Vet du om noen eksempler i C eller cpp?
<Sakarias> 17SAAXLBK: progger ikke
<17SAAXLBK> Hva bruker du minicom til?
<17SAAXLBK> Kan man legge in makroer?
<17SAAXLBK> Til forsterkeren min har jeg ca 2000 komandoer og ca 500 tilbakemeldinger 
<17SAAXLBK> Onkyo 875
<Sakarias> 17SAAXLBK: console til switcher, lastblanserere, sun bokser osv...
<Sakarias> på norsk, jobben min :P
<17SAAXLBK> Så du bruker den som terminal live? Slik de fleste bruker ssh for å konfigurere maskiner?
<Kagee> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Serial_Programming:Serial_Linux#Serial_I.2FO_on_the_Shell_Command_Line
<Sakarias> bruker det som en console mot enheter som kommer med http/https/sshd/telnet disablet
<Kagee> Han får vel opp ett shell via seriell på samme måte som man får det opp via ssh
<Kagee> 17SAAXLBK: linken var til degf
<Sakarias> til stuff i stua, så bruker jeg en gammle oppfinnelse... en fjernkontroll :P
<17SAAXLBK> Kagee: takk
<17SAAXLBK> Sakarias: Jeg holder på med homebrew til PS3
<17SAAXLBK> Og vil legge inn seriellkontroll fra XMB, men vil lage det på linux først, så jeg har litt kontroll
<Malin_> jo-erlend, så du skrev noe om NOKIA i sted... Synd de ikke går for Meego
<Malin_> ser ut til at noen modeller vil bli sluppet med Meego, men på sikt vil alt bli windows phone... sukk
<Singularitet> Blir vel noen med Android også da, men kanskje ikke Nokia,,
<Malin_> er nok mer gira på Meego enn Android
<Malin_> Maemo funker også godt, men forstod det slik at Meego skal bli enda bedre igjen
<Singularitet> Har ikke hørt om Meego jeg,,,,,,,,
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> etterfølgeren fra N900, N9, skal visst ha Meego som os
<Malin_> såvidt jeg veit er den også Debian-basert, slik Maemo til N900 er :)
<Singularitet> aha
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hva mener du med at de ikke går for MeeGo?
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår dem godt. De vet at det kommer til å ta tid før MeeGo overhodet blir aktuell for markedet og at de ikke har tid til lå vente. Skal de satse på Symbian? Neppe. Det er overhodet ikke fremtidsrettet. Bedre å legge det dødt med en gang. Android? De var redde for å bli enda en Android-telefon-leverandør. Windows Phone7? Kanskje det slår an. Det er i hvertfall ikke så mange leverandører enda.
<jo-erlend> Men jeg synes på en måte at det var litt trist å høre at Nokia var redde for å ikke kunne skille seg ut hvis de gikk for Android. Det sier vel noe om selvtilliten der i gården. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, det jeg mener er at jeg syntes det er leit de kommer til å skrinlegge MeeGo også
<Malin_> jo, du har jo noen poenger ut fra det du sier...
<jo-erlend> har de sagt at de vil det?
<Malin_> Ser helt klart at MeeGo neppe er klart for markedet enda, ikke at jeg har prøvd MeeGo enda, men bruker jo Maemo i dag, og det vil jeg ikke anbefale for hvermansen :)
<Malin_> mener jeg leste det på itavisen, eller lignende, ja
<Malin_> at de skulle fase ut MeeGo også på sikt
<jo-erlend> de skal kutte ut Symbian. Jeg har ikke hørt noe om MeeGo. 
<jo-erlend> i #MeeGo mener de at det fortsatt skal utvikles etter planen.
<Malin_> om det er tilfellet, er det ikke så ille om de går over på win7 en periode på det som i dag ville fått symbian
<Malin_> hadde f.eks. N8 hatt tastatur, radiosender og MeeGo, eller Maemo, hadde jeg kanskje hatt mer lyst på den, enn N900 :)
<Malin_> men jeg skal til ei veninne jeg, så vi snakkes nå i alle fall senere :)
<jo-erlend> det er sånn jeg tolker det. Og det er ikke en eksklusiv avtale de har med Microsoft heller, så det er ingenting i veien for at de kan tilby MeeGo og WP7 for samme telefon, når den tiden kommer, hvis de skulle ønske det.
<Malin_> ah, om det du sier stemmer, så er ikke dette verdens undergang likevel
<Malin_> ;)
<Malin_> hva skulle man gjort uten en Jo-erlend?
<Malin_> hatt en Berge i stedet?
<Malin_> eller jeg har jo begge her :D
<Malin_> vi snakkes :) klem klem
<jo-erlend> ha det moro. :)
<Malin_> takk takk og det samme til deg :)
<brik_> MeeGo fortsetter som et "research project", så skrinlagt er det nok ikke enda
<brik_> så får vi håpe at det er en telefon og ikke tablet de kommer med med MeeGo
<jo-erlend> det er jo to forskjellige produkter. 
<brik_> jo, men når de sier at de kommer med et device med meego i løpet av 2011, så er det ikke godt å vite hvilket produkt det er de tenker på
<jo-erlend> nei. De er generelt sett veldig dårlige til å kommunisere, synes jeg.
<17SAAXLBK> Kan jeg kontakte iPhone også via USB? Eller vil det kreve masse protokolljalling
<Berge> Ja og ja. Heldigvis har noen gjort protokolljallingen for deg.
<17SAAXLBK> Jaha? ipHuck?
<17SAAXLBK> Eller tenker du på noe annet?
<Berge> Hva er ipHuck?
<Berge> Eller: Hva forsøker du å gjøre, og hva virker ikke?
<brik_> men er ikke noe særlig imponert over den hele wp7 greia
<17SAAXLBK> Jeg har akkurat oppdaget tty via USB og er bare ute etter å se meg litt om
<Berge> Da er det jo trist at du ikke har en android-fon (-:
<17SAAXLBK> andrioid phone?
<17SAAXLBK> Jeg har en jeg fikk fra google, fint bildegalleri.
<17SAAXLBK> Sakarias: er du der?
<17SAAXLBK> Noen som vet hvordan man kan koble opp et webcam et sted, overføre signalene via ssh tunnel til et annet sted og "mounte" kameraet som om det var lokalt på en  annen maskin?
<Berge> Det finnes USB-over-IP, men du vil ikke bruke det, antagelig.
<17SAAXLBK> Hvorfor?
<17SAAXLBK> hva med exec 3<>/dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<Berge> Det går sånn ca. med en FIFO for character devices.
<Berge> Men webcamet ditt er typisk ikke det.
<Berge> IP er treigt, har lav båndbredde og høy latens.
<17SAAXLBK> Hva med iphone?
<Berge> Og du kan miste pakker.
<Berge> Hva med iPhone?
<17SAAXLBK> Vil det være mulig å synce en iPhone over TCP/IP?
<17SAAXLBK> via usb over ip?
<Berge> Svaret er ja, men det er ikke det svaret du vil ha (-:
<Berge> Jeg aner ikke hva det betyr å synce en iPhone.
<Berge> Med IP-over-USB kan du koble til en USB-enhet på én maskin og få den til å dukke opp på en annen som om den var koblet til der.
<Berge> Men det er altså ikke å anbefale for annet enn leking.
<17SAAXLBK> Fordi at man kan miste pakker?
<Berge> F.eks.
<17SAAXLBK> men finnes der ei ubuntupakke?
<Berge> Generelt er det vel en greie som er litt på at om du må spørre, er det ikke noe for deg (-:
<Berge> Det er i kjernen.
<17SAAXLBK> Eller hva er IP-over-USB?
<Berge> http://usbip.sourceforge.net/
<Berge> Det er USB-over-IP, ikke IP-over-USB. (Det finnes også, men er noe helt annet.)
<17SAAXLBK> interessant
<17SAAXLBK> Skal sjekke det ut
<17SAAXLBK> Berge: Fysj for en holdning: om du må spørre, er det ikke noe for deg (-:
<xt> :)
<17SAAXLBK> Jeg holder på å prøve en pl2303 gjennom USB til en Onkyo 875 http://code.mios.com/trac/mios_onkyo-media-control
<jo-erlend> ah.. En pl2303 ja.
<17SAAXLBK> http://pastie.org/private/tiyo2hvxadd9rhpfvorllw
<Berge> xt (=
<17SAAXLBK> http://pastie.org/private/dgazr7mjewzsvyrsm8paoq
<17SAAXLBK> funker ikke
<17SAAXLBK> Det står noe om ISCP
<jo-erlend> 17SAAXLBK,  er det sånn at du vil altså ha en ekstern v4l2-enhet? Det må finnes bedre måter å gjøre det på enn å bruke usbip?
<Berge> 17SAAXLBK: Du vil kanskje forklare hva du egentlig ønsker å gjøre.
<Berge> 17SAAXLBK: Jeg forstår ca. ingenting av pasten din.
<jo-erlend> jeg har vel forresten såvidt kikket på det der på N900-en min. Jeg husker ikke riktig hvorfor, men jeg fant noen greier for det, tror jeg. :)
<17SAAXLBK> Berge i pasten min viser jeg hvordan jeg har tenkt til å sende inn kommandoer for å teste brukergrensenittet, ttyUSB0 er hvor PL2303 overgangen er koblet til og i andre ennen er Onkyo 875 koblet til, ved å sende !1PWRQSTN skal jeg får et svar på om forstrerkeren er av eller på
<17SAAXLBK> Finnes der et program ala tshark som kan fortelle hva som skjer på en USB device?
<jo-erlend> er det i morgen at maskinen til IBM skal spille jeopardy? 
<jo-erlend> det skal bli spennende å se hvordan den klarer seg. Skal visst spille mot to av verdens beste. 
<jo-erlend> det er neste uke. Jeg håper de legger det ut. Det tror jeg kan bli moro å se på. :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-13
<Malin_> om man kan konkludere med at en ting ikke er noe for en, fordi en må spørre, hvordan i huleste får man da lært noe?
<Malin_> men nå blei det sykt seint her, natt
<jo-erlend> æsj, jeg har kjøpt kokekaffe istedenfor traktekaffe. Funker kokekaffe med presskanne, mon tro? Eller må man koke den?
<Berge> Det funker helt fint.
<Berge> Bedre enn traktemalt kaffe, faktisk.
<Berge> Ha litt ekstra kaffe i, bare.
<Hans_Henrik> i have 2 VMs running completely clean installations of ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10, they have only had a full update and a restart, they are only running gnome shell->sudo->gnome-system-monitor->Resources tab, absolutely nothing else, they ,are both going cpu usage ~9-12 and 9-14,  but the 10.04 is almost consistently using 1-2% more cpu than 10.10, anyone know why? (exactly same configuration,...
<Hans_Henrik> ...no VT-X/AMD-v, both idle)  -- og kan skrive det på norsk hvis ønsket :p
<Berge> Du kryssposter i hytt og gevær, altså?
<Berge> Jeg tipper du opplever målefeil, gitt.
<Berge> Spesielt siden du måler med et måleverktøy som hardt påvirker målingene. Bruk top.
<Berge> Og, vel, VMer.
<Berge> De er per definisjon ustabile i ytelse.
<Hans_Henrik> ?/ikke enda/hmm, så hva burde jeg gjøre? ren installasjon for testing?/ok
<Berge> Kryssposting: Det er tydelig at du har stilt det samme spørsmålet i en haug fora. Det er ikke nødvendigvis god stil.
<Berge> Ikke enda-svaret skjønte jeg ikke.
<Berge> Hva du bør gjøre, avhenger jo av hva du føler er et problem.
<Hans_Henrik> jeg har postet det i #ubuntu og #ubuntu-no , kun.
<Hans_Henrik> jeg har ikke opplevet noen småfeil med installasjonene enda.
<Berge> Du opplever jo målefeil her og nå (-:
<Hans_Henrik> er det en feil jeg ser på cpu-grafene?
<Berge> Ja. SÃ¥nn ca.
<Berge> Har du noe du anser som et problem, eller vil du bare ha en forklaring på hvorfor grafene er forskjellige?
<jo-erlend> Hans_Henrik, måler du CPU-tiden fra VMen eller verten?
<Berge> Jeg forstår det slik at han gjør det fra gjesten.
<Berge> Med GNOMEs (relativt tunge) verktøy.
<Berge> Som i seg selv bruker masse CPU.
<jo-erlend> det vil jo ha nokså stor påvirkning på resultatet i såfall.
<Berge> Jepp.
<Berge> En haug med andre ting vil også.
<jo-erlend> men spørsmålet ser ut til å være hvorfor 10.04 bruker mer prosessorkraft enn 10.10 under liknende forhold? Det er umulig å svare på ut fra de kriteriene. 
<Berge> Spesielt siden det ikke er målt ordentlig.
<Berge> Det er derfor jeg spør. Men det ble tomt for svar.
<jo-erlend> funka bra med presskanne ja! :)
<Hans_Henrik> ah ja jeg målte fra VMen, med gnome-system-monitor; men jeg har en PC jeg skal formatere uansett... hvordan er det jeg burde teste det?
<jo-erlend> Hans_Henrik, med top, for eksempel. Den påvirker resultatene langt mindre. 
<Hans_Henrik> hvis jeg formaterer pcen med 10.04, standard innstillinger, Desktop edition, oppdaterer & restarter, ser med gnome-terminal->sudo->top, og så formaterer pcen med 10.10, standard instillinger, desktop edition, oppdaterer og restarter, ser med gnome-terminal->sudo->top, er det en god måte og teste det?
<jo-erlend> hva er det egentlig du vil vite? 
<brik_> hvilken som er raskest?
<Hans_Henrik> hvilken av dem som bruker mest cpu/ram idle (i VMene så bruker 10.10 ~30MB mer ram en 10.04 btw)
<Hans_Henrik> ja noe sånt :p
<jo-erlend> ingen av de tingene virker særlig nyttige. Du kan ikke beregne sånne ting på den måten. Du må beregne ut fra faktiske arbeidsoppgaver over tid. Minnebruk er forøvrig _veldig_ vanskelig å beregne. 
<jo-erlend> hvilken maskin som bruker minst ressurser når de ikke gjør noe, er vel temmelig irrelevant. Da kan du like gjerne slå av maskinen, så bruker den ingen ressurser overhodet.
<Hans_Henrik> ~10 mb mer ram*;
<Hans_Henrik> forresten burde jeg bruke 10.04 eller 10.10 server hvis jeg bare ønsker og bruke den som en apache/php webserver?
<Sakarias> LTS
<jo-erlend> Hans_Henrik, 10.04 funker fint den og den oppdateres frem til 2015, mens 10.10 bare lever til 2013. 
<jo-erlend> hva sa jeg nå? 
<jo-erlend> jeg mente; 10.10 bare lever til april 2012. 
<Hans_Henrik> kk
<Malin_> jeg ville i grunn anbefalt LTS-utgavene til serverbruk, uten at jeg har noe inngående kunnskap om Ubuntu-server, men lts=stabil noe de som ikke er lts er. LTS lever lenger, slik som jo-erlend også sier :)
<Berge> De har lengre støtte, i alle fall.
<Malin_> faktisk vil jeg gå så langt å si at det burde vært mer fokus på lts ut mot desktop-bruk også, spesielt ut mot hvermansen, som jeg alltid prater så varmt  om :) hehe
<Berge> Fem år vs. to år, eller hva det er.
<Malin_> jepp
<Malin_> ja, de støttes lengere med sikkerhetsoppdateringer
<Malin_> lts
<Malin_> hvor godt den back-portinga virker til lts er jeg ikke så sikker på. Noen som kjenner til det? Forstod det sånn at lts-utgavene skal få siste utgaven av f.eks. flash, java osv, selv om det er en lts-utgave? og ikke kun sikkerhetsfiks til en eldre versjon?
<Malin_> synd jeg oppgraderte til 10.10 sånnsett, for da får jeg liksom ikke testet det neo særlig mer
<Malin_> hm.. tar visst litt tid å utvide partisjonen på eksterne disken. Fjernet en partisjon jeg laget tidligere på eksteren disken, som var på 40GB
<Malin_> er "bare" 7.5 timer igjen til den har lest igjennom alle sektorene :p
<Berge> Gjør du det online?
<Berge> Det er litt treigt.
<Malin_> ja, det er sykt tregt....
<Malin_> jeg gjør det på serveren min, via vnc
<Malin_> så jeg er koblet til skrivebordet på serveren. På serveren bruker jeg gparted
<Malin_> jeg veit man kan gjøre alt dette via terminal, men det ble litt for abstrakt for meg
<Malin_> Den eksterne disken er koblet til serveren via usb
<Malin_> siden den leser internt på disken, burde dette gå noe raskere syntes jeg da
<Malin_> tør ikke stoppe det nå heller, da jeg er redd for å miste noe data, om jeg stopper den nå
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ikke-LTS-er er også stabile utgaver, men det er klart... Programvare herdes over tid. Men det er det at man slipper å oppgradere så ofte som er viktigst. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja
<Malin_> jeg kjører jo 10.10, og vil ikke påstå den er ustabil
<Malin_> men kanskje jeg får litt mer feil, enn hva en ville fått i en lts-utgave
<Malin_> det er jo slik at Ubuntu bruker pakker fra debian unstable eller noe i den duren?
<jo-erlend> det varierer litt. Men debian unstable er ikke så fryktelig ustabil, altså. :)
<jo-erlend> eller, altså. Programvaren behøver ikke å være ustabil, mente jeg å si. 
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> frister jo å begynner å herje med maskina igjen... :)
<Malin_> starte fra scratch
<Malin_> enten med Ubuntu 10.04, Debian 6.0 eller Gentoo (det er jo temmelig heftig men)
<Malin_> nå bruker den ca 35 sekunder pr. GB
<Malin_> når den leser
<jo-erlend> gentoo har et sinnsykt bra navn, antakelig det beste av alle distroene, men selve systemet virker ekstremt slitsomt. 
<Malin_> ja, jeg har ikke testet det, men kjenner noen som bruker det, og/eller derivater av det igjen, eller distroer basert på Gentoo igjen
<Malin_> regner med det mest slitsomme er å sette det opp første gang
<jo-erlend> ja. Gentoox har også et veldig bra navn, men fremdeles. :)
<Malin_> ellers tar jo ting lang tid å installere der, pga at den bygger fra source hver gang, så kan man diskutere hvor nødvendig det er
<jo-erlend> ville vel ha brukt et par ukers tid på å bygge systemet her med denne maskinen, tenker jeg. :)
<Malin_> kanskje det jeg gjør med den eksterne disken, hadde gått raskere, om jeg koblet den til laptoppen i stedet, via esata?
<Malin_> hehe ;)
<Malin_> effektivt det da :p
<jo-erlend> vel. Mer Wesnoth! :)
<Malin_> wesnoth?
<jo-erlend> spill! Kjempebra spill.. Ligger i arkivene :)
<Malin_> gjør det? :D
<Malin_> skal sjekke det ut jeg ;)
<jo-erlend> i 10.04 er det best å installere pakken wesnoth-1.8, men jeg tror det er det som er standard i 10.10.
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> skal sjekke jeg :)
<jo-erlend> i lucid er det 1.6 som ligger i programvaresenteret. 
<Malin_> jau, 1.8 her :)
<Malin_> aha
<Malin_> jeg er på 10.10
<Malin_> meeeeeerkant :p
<Malin_> hm.. :) men hvordna spill er det da ? :)
<Malin_> stragy står det jo :p
<jo-erlend> eventyr-strategispill. 
<Malin_> er det 3d-spill? :)
<Malin_> tihi, håper.....
<jo-erlend> nei. 
<Malin_> d'oh :p
<Malin_> men kan da være bra for det :)
<jo-erlend> litt sånn Heroes of might and magic-aktig. 
<geirha> Lucid har 1.8 også
<Malin_> jo-erlend, åja, nei, det sier meg ikke noe
 * Berge tipser om rmadison
<jo-erlend> geirha,  ja, jeg sa jo det. Men det er 1.6 som ligger i programvaresenteret. 
<jo-erlend> Berge, rmadison sier ikke hvilke versjoner som brukes i programvaresenteret. 
<geirha> Ah, burde lest litt nøyere :)
<Malin_> lucid har gjerne det man ber den om å ha :p
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jo?
<Malin_> ;)
<jo-erlend> nei? 
<Malin_> joho
<Malin_> neihei
<Malin_> :p
<Berge> Gjør programvaresenteret noe annet enn apt?
<Malin_> nei, nå ble jeg barnslit :p sorry
<Malin_> Berge, ikke det jeg veit, men ser at noen pakker finner man ikke fra senteret
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja. Har du ikke sett på det? :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, jeg liker aptitude.
<Berge> Hva gjør den?
<Malin_> Berge, tihi, jeg også liker aptitude ;D er så lett å sjekke om en pakke er installert eller ei der
<Malin_> er vel hovedgrunnen, samt at en slipper å trykke på - mellom apt og get
<Berge> Malin_: Enda kjappere med dpkg, faktisk.
<Malin_> ah
<Berge> dpkg -l wesnoth
<Malin_> kan man søke opp pakker med dpkg? :)
<Berge> Kun installerte.
<Berge> aptitude er en frontend for dpkg.
<Malin_> Berge, aha
<Malin_> aptitude har jo et slags gui også, om man trenger det, men bruker det aldri jeg
<Berge> Ikke jeg heller.
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> har bare havnet der noen ganger, når jeg har glemt å skrive mer enn aptitude
<Malin_> litt synd ikke aptitude følger med i 10.10 osv
<Malin_> men er jo enkelt å installere det da, om man vil ha det :)
<Malin_> har ordnet aptitude til N900 også, men syntes det er litt lettere å bruke N900 sitt softwarecenter enn terminal der
<Berge> *kose Debian*
<Malin_> kanskje pga størrelsen jeg gjør det :)
<Malin_> ja... :)
<Malin_> Debian tihi :)
<Malin_> nei, kanskje man går for Debian neste gang man finner det for godt å sette opp alt på nytt
<Malin_> veit noen liker mint så godt, men tja, det er vel slik noen sier at mint ikke er mer enn ubuntu med forhåndsinstallert ubuntu-restrited-extras og grønt tema :) sånn ca +-
<jo-erlend> Berge, den bruker en annen database. Ikke alle pakker er tilgjengelige der. I hvertfall i lucid. Det er vel meningen at den skal få mer generell pakkehåndtering også, men jeg har ikke sett så nøye på det i nyere versjoner.
<geirha> Malin_: LFS :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvorfor gjør den dette?
<Malin_> geirha, hva er LFS? :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, Linux from scratch? 
<Berge> Det er masse unødvendig jobb? (-:
<Malin_> aha :D
<geirha> En bok som tar deg gjennom prosessen med å lage et GNU/linux-system fra bunnen opp.
<Malin_> å hoy
<Malin_> kanskje det hadde vært morro :)
<jo-erlend> hehe... Kjempegøy.
<geirha> Tar lang tid, men man lærer mye.
<Malin_> geirha, det kan jeg tenke meg :)
<Malin_> så ikke utenkelig man prøver seg på noe sånt, den dagen man har en maskin til overs til å teste på :)
<Malin_> når jeg får fikset med stasjonær maskin en dag, f.eks.
<jo-erlend> 1) studere geologi med mål om å lære seg å finne ut hvor man finner metall. 2) studere metallene. 3) hente ut metallene. 4) lære seg sveising. 5) bli bilmekaniker. 6) ta lappen. 7) lage bil. 8) kjøre til kiosken å kjøpe pølse i brød. 
<Malin_> wow
<jo-erlend> lærerikt? Jada, jøss. Men å si at det er tungvint, er vel ikke akkurat noen overdrivelse. 
<Malin_> nei, det er nok ikke overdrevet det :)
<jo-erlend> men hvis du er tålmodig, så går det jo an å lese gjennom boka uten å faktisk utføre oppgavene. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, sant nok :)
<geirha> Eller utføre det i en virtuell maskin, hvor du kan ta pause når som helst.
<jo-erlend> ja, det er egentlig et must. 
<jo-erlend> jeg kan ikke forestille meg at noen ville ønske å bruke et LFS-system til noe som helst, irl. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hm... virituelt er jo genialt :D
<Hans_Henrik> de fleste harddisker er kjappest på starten av disken, korrekt?
<Malin_> det stemmer nok bra ja
<Malin_> men om de er veldig mye tregere mot midten veit jeg ikke
<Berge> De er raskest ytterst.
<Berge> Men moderne harddisker sprer data over hele disken uansett.
<Berge> De lyver elegant til OSet om hvor data ligger.
<Malin_> hm....
<Malin_> wesnoth var jo litt skøy :D
<Simira> wenoth er kos
<Simira> synd det ikke har kommet noen gode kampanjer på lenge
<hjd> hm, liker også wesnoth, men er litt lenge siden jeg har spilt det...
<Simira> kommer jo stadig nye versjoner
<Mogget> Er det battle of wesnoth dere prater om?
<brik_> mhm
<Simira> hm, montro om heroes of wesnoth er ferdig
<hjd> Simira: søkte litt rundt omkring, er heroes of wesnoth en offisiell spin-off?
<Simira> hjd: tror det
<hjd> fant denne http://forums.wesnoth.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=26343
<hjd> småinteressant prosjekt, battle for wesnoth var jo i utgangspunktet ikke så ulikt HoMM.
<Starlight> Hallo! Kan noen hjelpe meg og følge denne guiden for og installere TeamSpeak 3 server i Ubuntu? http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<Sakarias> hva feiler? og har du 64-bits lucid?
<Starlight> Hva er lucid?
<Sakarias> lest tittelen på guiden du ikke får til?
<Sakarias> "Howto install TeamSpeak 3 server on Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid)"
<Starlight> Ja ja, men hva er det? Jeg har Ubuntu 10.04 tror jeg..
<Starlight> Alt funker det er bare jeg som er litt n00b!
<kjes> Alt funker! du trenger ikke hjelp... ha en fin kveld
<hjd> alle ubuntu-utgivelsene har kodenavn, feks 10.04 er også kjent som lucid lynx
<Starlight> Ååå! Det er ikke det at det ikke funker, heller det at jeg ikke skjønner hvordan jeg skal gjøre det..
<Starlight> SÃ¥ det finnes flere Ubuntu 10.04?
<hjd> nei ikke akkurat, hver versjon får et nummer og kodenavn, så 10.04==lucid lynx, 10.10==maverick meerkat, osv. full liste her http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_linux#Releases
<Starlight> Ok, kult.. Men nå gikk jeg ved et uhell ut av root.. Må jeg CD inn i samme mappe igjen da eller?
<jo-erlend> <Malin_> wesnoth var jo litt skøy :D <-- det blir bare mer og mer moro :)
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> uff, noen har fått meg til å bli hekta på noe her...
<Malin_> må på av-wesnothing snart
 * Malin_ var temmelig hektet på age of empires en stund
<Malin_> skulle vært morro å fått det til å kjøre her. har jo fått det til i Ubuntu før men
<hjd> med eller uten Wine?
<jo-erlend> Starlight, om du må inn med CD hvis du "gikk ut av root"? Du må nesten forklare hva du mener.
<Starlight> Jeg har fiksa det.. Trengte ikke CD command..
<jo-erlend> åh. 
<jo-erlend> Open Source HoMM3: http://forum.vcmi.eu/portal.php
<jo-erlend> høres _veldig_ kult ut. Men er det noen som har prøvd det?
<hjd> ikke prøvd det. Men lurer på om jeg ikke har hørt om det før.
<hjd> vet du om de bare lager en open source engine til heroes3, eller om de skal lage en klone? Av screenshots ser det ut som de bruker grafikken fra heroes3.
 * Mogget lastet ned trunk og compiler nå
<jo-erlend> hjd, screenshots?
<hjd> på høyresiden (recent public pics)
<jo-erlend> ah.
<hjd> eneste bildene jeg fant riktignok..
<jo-erlend> de ønsker å gjøre det mer fleksibelt, sier de.
<jo-erlend> Mogget, si fra om det funker bra? I såfall må det bygges pakker. :)
<Mogget> Den har noen dependencies som jeg syns er litt spesielle, men jobber meg framover.
<hjd> hihi. Spørsmålet er jo om de krever at man har orginale heroes for å kunne kjøre det med grafikk.
<hjd> det er jo ikke et problem for de som har det selvsagt, men kan tenke meg det blir litt vanskeligere å nå ut til flere da.
<Mogget> jeg får en feilmelding jeg ikke har sett før så må vente til jeg ikke har prøve om noen timer.
<Mogget> error: could not link against !. Ander ikke hva det betyr så må se på det senere.
<jo-erlend> Mogget, når var siste commit? Er det levende?
<jo-erlend> åh. Det lå lenke på siden ja. :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, ifølge my-maemo.com krever det at du har filer fra original-cden. Det er en sånn idiotisk nettside som ikke har noen datostempling, så det er umulig å vite når den er fra, men kommentarene er fra ifjor høst, så..
<hjd> ah.ok. Forsåvidt så vil det jo hjelpe å ha en open source engine slik at man kan porte det over til nye operativsystemer og holde det oppdatert. Men... IMO hadde det kanskje vært bedre å satset på en klone, og bare lage noe lignende/bedre.
<jo-erlend> hjd, det er trolig ingenting i veien for å bytte ut datafilene? Det beste er hvis man kan velge. 
<hjd> joda. det er vel 15001 forskjellige varianter laget til grafikkmotoren som ble brukt i doom, så det er vel mulig.
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> det finnes jo endel tillegg til Battle of Wesnoth også :)
<hjd> bare føler det blir litt ekskluderende og vanskelig å trekke til seg nye spillere når et av kravene er at du må ha orginale CDen fra 10 år tilbake...
<Malin_> å? :D
<Malin_> hm.. jeg lurer på om det jeg spiller heter: The Battle of Wesnoth
<Malin_> nei.. var The Battle for Wesnoth
<Malin_> ja, om en må ha en orginalcd fra et spill som ikke kan kjøpes lengere er det jo nettopp eksluderende...
<Malin_> en kan jo alltids gjøre seg til pirat dog, men ikke alle ønsker jo det
<jo-erlend> man får da kjøpt det enda? 
<hjd> jeg tror det er mulig å få kjøpt...
<hjd> mener de selger samlepakken med heroes4 iallefall. Så også noen heroes3+4 komplett for et par år tilbake.
<hjd> men det er lenge siden jeg har sett det i butikk, så ikke ta det for sikkert.
<hjd> jeg fikk uansett kjøpt heroes3 komplett for en del år siden og var fornøyd med det. Har enda til gode å spille igjennom alle kampanjene da. Får ta det en dag jeg har tid.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, oki, jeg aner ikke, har jo ikke hørt om spillet før, så bare antok det
<hjd> Malin_: hm, jeg gikk også rundt og trodde det var "battle of", enda det står "for" svart på hvit. Forkorter som oftest til Wesnoth uansett.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, har du ikke _hørt om_ Heroes of Might and Magic 3?! :) Kjempebra spill. Et sånt man kan gå lei av, men bare i kortere perioder, så er det like gøy igjen. :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nope, kan ikke huske jeg har hørt om det :) hehe
<Malin_> artig
<Malin_> ja, jeg liker jo openttd, men har gått litt lei, så kan skje blir det artig igjen siden :)
<hjd> Might and magic serien generelt er jo genial :)
<hjd> Likte alltid hvordan de hadde den gjennomgående historien over flere spill.
<jo-erlend> nja.. Jeg likte ikke homm4 i det hele tatt. De to foregående har jeg ikke spilt, tror jeg. 
<hjd> homm4 har jeg spilt i 20 minutter eller no. De ødela jo alt som var bra med h3 der.
<jo-erlend> enig i det.
<hjd> heroes2 spilte jeg demoen til litt. Prøvde igjen for et par år siden og det virka som vel ... et upolert h3.
<hjd> heroes 1 har jeg ikke prøvd. Heller ikke den tidligere serien heroes var inspirert av (husker ikke navnet i farta)
<hjd> tenkte egentlig på MM-serien over, altså 3d rollespillene.
<jo-erlend> jeg leser litt mer her nå. Du må ha enten HoMM3 Complete eller Shadow of Death. I tillegg må du ha noe som heter WoG, som jeg ikke vet hva er, men som kan lastes ned. 
<jo-erlend> ah.. Ja, de har jeg heller ikke spilt.
<hjd> de er utrolig bra. Og alt henger sammen.
<hjd> Tidslinjen går omtrent slik: heroes2 -> MM6 -> heroes3 -> mm7 -> mm8
<hjd> det er forresten grunner til at heroes4 ble som det ble. Det ble jo rusha ut, temmelig uferdig fordi selskapet bak trengte penger...
<hjd> Har lest intervjuer fra noen av de som jobbet med det.
<hjd> de gikk jo dessverre konk også :(
<jo-erlend> the good ones die young. :)
<hjd> King's bounty var forøvrig serien Jon Van Caneghem lagde tidligere, og som heroes ble en del inspirert av.
<hjd> Det er forresten alltid hyggelig å møte andre som har spilt heroes3 :)
<jo-erlend> ja, vi burde lage en hemmelig håndhilsen. 
<geirha> homm- og mm-seriene er konge :)
<geirha> Prøvd MM1?
<hjd> og hemmelig klubb. Møter hver torsdag.
<hjd> geirha: nei. Desverre. Det irriterer meg, for jeg vet jeg så en samling med mm 1-4 i butikken en gang, men jeg hadde ikke spilt mm enda så jeg visste ikke hvor bra det var.
<hjd> har spilt h2 (demo), h3, og spilt igjennom mm6,7,8,9
<geirha> I motsetning til de nyere spillene er det sykt vanskelig, men fortsatt ganske gøy.
<jo-erlend> noen som vet hvordan jeg kan se pakkeversjoner i utgåtte ubuntuer? Altså som rmadison bare historisk. 
<jo-erlend> jeg får feilmelding når jeg prøver å konfigurere vcmi... Det står at man trenger libboost 1.36+, men i lucid er det 1.40 og det ser ikke ut til å funke. configure: error: Could not link against boost_iostreams-mt !
<hjd> jo-erlend: slå deg løs http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jo-erlend> ah, det ligger der ja. Takker :)
<hjd> np
<jo-erlend> jeg finner ingenting der jeg. 
<jo-erlend> det later til at de har slettet informasjonen for jaunty. Jeg finner bare pakker for levende releaser.
<hjd> beklager. Det var jeg ikke klar over.
<jo-erlend> nei, det så ut som at de skulle ha for eldre versjoner også.
<jo-erlend> neh... Å kompilere vcmi utgår. I hvertfall midlertidig. 
<geirha> apt-cache policy <pakkenavn> ?
<jo-erlend> geirha, hvis man vil ha en pakkeversjon fra en død distro?
<geirha> Kjørt fra det utdaterte systemet ...
<geirha> Eventuelt kan du sjekke http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Mogget> noen som fikk det spillet til å kjøre?
<Hans_Henrik> got a problem with "remote desktop";it Only works like ~5-10 minutes after reboot, then it stops accepting connections :s why? (ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition fully updated)  --kan skrive det på norsk hvis ønskes
<Hans_Henrik> ah, fant forklaring (og løsning) her; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/562423
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 562423 in vino (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring-manager interferes with the VNC server" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<molven> Hans_Henrik: Kryssposting er framleis ikkje nokon bra ting. Og viss du skal ta deg tid til å drive med det kan du i det minste gjere deg bryet med å tilpasse deg publikumet ditt.
<Hans_Henrik> kryssposting: spørre både i #ubuntu og #ubuntu-no ?    og, publikum? :p
<Sakarias> ja, det er krysspostning...
<brik> vi er publikum
<Hans_Henrik> hva er så galt med kryss-posting?
<brik> antageligvis at folk bruker tid på å svare deg på to steder
<Hans_Henrik> hvertfall fra mitt synspunkt, er det Mye større sjangs for og bli svart hvis jeg spør i begge;desuten får jeg (nesten) aldrig svar i #ubuntu uansett :/
<Sakarias> så ta deg tiden til å spørre på norsk i denne kanalen, var det molven mente med å tilpasse deg publikumet
<Hans_Henrik> ok
<Hans_Henrik> og, selvom det kan bety at folk bruker tid på og svare meg i 2 steder, kjangen er større for at jeg får ett svar som hjeper meg med og løse problemet med kryss-posting (min mening iallefall)
<Hans_Henrik> muli at ingen i #ubuntu kan hjelpe meg? men kjarnse noen in #ubuntu-no kan? eller omvendt? men hvordan kan jeg finne ut av det, uten kryss-posting?
<Sakarias> google
<Hans_Henrik> umm... ja jeg kan google problemet;det har jeg også gjort, men er det ett svar for mit siste spørsmål? :P
<Sakarias> det vi ber deg om, er å spørre på norsk... ta deg tid til å tilpasse deg publikum
<Hans_Henrik> skal gjøre det neste gang ;)
<Hans_Henrik> molven: muligens kryss-posting ikke er noe bra, men kjangen for at mitt problem blir løst øker. derfor gjør jeg det. quote: Hans_Henrik: muli at ingen i #ubuntu kan hjelpe meg? men kjarnse noen in #ubuntu-no kan? eller omvendt? men hvordan kan jeg finne ut av det, uten kryss-posting?
<brik> meh, tror folk blir happy nok om du spør på norsk
<brik> men vet desverre ikke svaret på spm ditt :P
<Hans_Henrik> legger meg forresten nå, skole i morgen;god natt "publikum" :p
<brik> god natt! :D
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-06
<jo-erlend> irc er kjempefint.
<jo-erlend> heh. Jeg skulle slå opp ufw i Wikipedia. Kom til United Farm Workers. Det var ikke egentlig helt hva jeg var ute etter. :)
<jo-erlend_> morsomt! Jeg satt på en kafé og skrev på noen ting mens jeg oppgraderte laptopen til precise. Da jeg var ferdig, så satt jeg bare og lekte litt med det. Så var det et par stykker som satt og kikket meg over skulderen og lurte på hva de greiene jeg drev med var for noe.
<jo-erlend_> lagde en gjestekonto og stakk ut og tok meg en røyk. Da jeg kom tilbake, hadde de klart å gjøre nøyaktig hva de ville. Ikke ett spørsmål. Det er heftig.
<jo-erlend_> de hadde jo mengder av spørsmål etterpå, naturligvis, så jeg fikk testet selgeren i meg litt, men dette er heftige greier.
<jo-erlend_> fikk rista ut et par bugs også, så det var i det hele tatt ganske perfekt. :)
<malin> nice :)
<malin> kanskje jeg skal gjøre et nytt oppgraderingsforsøk :)
<malin> men hva de spurte om? :)
<jo-erlend_> "hva søker jeg etter når jeg skal finne programmer på internett?"
<jo-erlend_> "kan jeg lagre i Microsoft-format?"
<jo-erlend_> "hvordan kan det være gratis?"
<jo-erlend_> "hva tjener de penger på?"
<malin> åj :) interessante spørsmål jo :D
<jo-erlend_> "hvordan får jeg tak i Ubuntu?" :)
<malin> jøss, så de spurteo m det også? :D
<jo-erlend_> ja, de var helt klart solgt.
<malin> det må jeg si
<jo-erlend_> _elsket_ nye dash i 5.2. Spesielt da jeg sa at du kan legge til nye linser.
<geirha> ... helt til de skal spille <sett inn stort nytt dataspill her>.
<jo-erlend_> geirha, wesnoth?
<malin> wesnoth er jo elsk
<jo-erlend_> det er jo ekstremt mye bra dataspill til Ubuntu, spesielt hvis man tar med wine, men selv uten.
<geirha> Skyrim er vel et godt eksempel på et spill du ikke får spilt i Ubuntu (på en stund)
<jo-erlend_> vi burde egentlig hatt et Ubuntu Gamer team.
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend_> geirha, de nevnte ikke det med et ord.
<malin> hadde spill vært laget så de var plattformuavhengig, etc, så hadde i grunn linux-systemet vært genialt, da en kunne laga en Ubuntu gamer-edition, som hadde optimalisert kjerne, etc
<jo-erlend_> noe sier meg at veldig mange som spiller dataspill spiller for å bli underholdt. At det finnes bedre spill på Windows er ikke nødvendigvis noen dealbreaker lenger.
<jo-erlend_> malin, vi kunne også kjøre et team som satset på wine-utgivelsen i Ubuntu og testet spill for den versjonen og utga informasjon om hva som er tilgjengelig.
<geirha> Nei, men du har jo sånne store spill som det reklameres mye for, og som folk gjerne vil kjøpre og spille.
<jo-erlend_> jada, men det kan vi ikke gjøre noe med, så det fokuserer ikke jeg på.
<malin> jo-erlend_: det er en mulighet, men selv om wine er bedre, så syntes jeg det ble grusomt å bruke, da ting som fungerer med wine, gjerne fungerer delvis likevel
<malin> f.eks. fikk jeg ikke full uttelling i counter strike med tanke på oppløsning, og lyden virket ikke osv
<malin> men hadde ikke skadet med mer fokus på området :)
<malin> jeg syntes geirha har et poeng
<malin> jeg tror ikke en kan si at dette spillet fungerer 90% på Ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> malin, ting fungerer delvis med wine, delvis fordi det ikke er godt testet og delvis fordi folk snakker om forskjellige versjoner. I Ubuntu kan vi teste fullstendig i en gitt versjon.
<malin> jo-erlend_: det er sant
<jo-erlend_> Compiz og Mutter må forøvrig aldri brukes hvis du vil ha god ytelse i spill under wine, så du må deaktivere Unity Compiz og Gnome Shell.
<malin> finnes: play on linux, der den setter opp ting rett for gitte spill, men cs ble altså noe kluss med likevel
<jo-erlend_> de prøver blandt annet å lage forhåndsvisninger av vinduene i spill selvom du kjører i fullskjerm ekslusiv modus, og det trekker ned betydelig.
<malin> ah, I see, det visste jeg f.eks. ikke :)
<jo-erlend_> Linux er ikke et tema for meg. Jeg jobber ikke med maskinvare.
<malin> kanskje det burde vært implementert at om en kjører spill, så kan man f.eks. stikke wine til å skru av compiz + gnome shell :)
<jo-erlend_> Play On Ubuntu, eventuelt Ubuntu Gamers, er noe helt annet.
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend_> malin, ikke det minste problem. Det er så enkel scripting at man aldri vil ha noen problemer med å automatisere det.
<malin> ja, jeg ser ikke for meg at det er vanskelig nei :)
<malin> om play on linux er open sourcce, så kunne man kanskje lånt noe fra det prosjektet osv
<geirha> Play on Linux er skrevet i feil språk. Burde vært skrevet i perl eller python.
<jo-erlend_> litt ekstra utfordrende med Unity, men noe sånt som metacity --replace & spillkommando her; compiz --replace gjør nytten.
<jo-erlend_> geirha, alt som har med "Linux" å gjøre, er altfor vagt til å kunne fungere.
<jo-erlend_> men å bare finne en samling med spill som fungerer perfekt med den støttede versjonen av wine i en gitt Ubuntu-versjon, bør være mulig.
<malin> for greia er at en del ting fungerer etter man må kopiere f.eks. noen dll-filer fra en native windows-install, etc, etc
<jo-erlend_> ja, sånt ville jeg ikke hatt med i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend_> bare dropp det som ikke fungerer perfekt.
<malin> nei, må gå an å unngå sånt :)
<malin> aha
<malin> klart
<malin> ah, ja, en liste med spill som fungerer uten noe videre herjinger  "ut av boksen" med wine versjon xx.xx, som er med i ubuntu xx.xx
<geirha> Håper i såfall at playonubuntu ikke blir en "branch" av playonlinux.
<malin> i såfall var ideen min no good
<malin> om ting fungerer ut av boksen, så skulle en ikke trenge play on linux
<jo-erlend_> hvis du er en beinhard Linux-bruker som foretrekker proprietære spill, så sett i gang. Ingen foreslår å begrense noe som helst, men å lage en liste av godt testede spill som fungerer perfekt uten noe pes... Det tror jeg ville være verdifullt. Kanskje til og med så verdifullt at det med tiden kunne påvirke spillutviklerne til å i det minste bidra til wine.
<jo-erlend_> geirha, jeg snakker om å ikke lage noe produkt i det hele tatt. Bare en liste over godt testede spill.
<jo-erlend_> hvis de i tillegg kunne kjøpes via USC, hadde jo det bidratt positivt på alle mulige måter.
<geirha> Men man må jo lage en enkle måte å installere dem på også, slik at de blir integrert i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend_> klikk på dem du vil ha? :)
<malin> ja, så om en kan installere fra usc. hm, interesting
<malin> hvor mange spill fungerer via wine uten noe som helst ekstra?
<jo-erlend_> aner ikke. Mange.
<geirha> Ah, integerere i software center, ja.
<jo-erlend_> veldig, veldig mange.
<malin> det er eno top-10-liste her: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<jo-erlend_> ... Det er wine. Ikke Ubuntu.
<geirha> De med platinum-rangering bør fungere bra.
<jo-erlend_> nei.
<malin> ja.., så det trenger ikke virke ut av boksen i ubuntu, selv om det virker ut av boksen med wine, da det kan være en annen distro de har testet med?
<geirha> Så du tenker ikke på Windows-spill?
<jo-erlend_> ingen har noe ansvar for noe som helst og platinum overlever i realiteten bare i to uker.
<jo-erlend_> jo.
<malin> er over 3000 titler i platinum ser jeg nå
<jo-erlend_> men to-ukers null-ansvar er ikke salgbart. En merittokratisk samling av spill som minst vil fungere i 5Ã¥r er noe helt annet.
<malin> aha
<geirha> stort sett er testene gjort i enten Ubuntu eller Fedora
<malin> at man har en garanti for at et spill vil fungere i 5Ã¥r?
<malin> oki
<jo-erlend_> malin, støtten i wine er ikke linjær. Det er ekstreme mengder med feil i nye versjoner som ikke fantes i gamle.
<jo-erlend_> geirha, Ubuntu 5.04 er noe annet enn Ubuntu 12.04
<malin> det er jo en uting
<geirha> Problemet er jo at en patch i spillet kan få det til å slutte å fungere.
<jo-erlend_> ja, derfor må den holdes vedlike. Men da blir det uansett synlig at det er spillfabrikanten som har gjort noe galt og ikke Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend_> s/den/listen/
<malin> jeg ble i alle fall lei wine, og installerte win7 i tillegg til ubuntu på denne maskina, men nå er det lenge siden jeg har satt mine ben i windows, må ha vært før jul eller noe, eller jeg gjorde vel en liten greie der i midten av januar kanskje
<jo-erlend_> poenget er at folk _vil ha_ underholdning. Men er det noen som kan påstå at de absolutt må ha det aller nyeste? Noen må det. Men de er en minoritet.
<malin> hvordan kan de legge til feil i nye som ikke var der tidligere?! :S blir nesten som at suspend ikkke virker i linux-kjerne 2.6.39 og nyere på denne laptoppen det dfa
<jo-erlend_> hvis vi har hundre bra spill fra Windows som fungerer perfekt i Ubuntu 12.04, så hjelper det betraktelig.
<malin> klart
<malin> men om spillene er 10år gamle, så spørs det jo?
<malin> men ja, det er ikke alle som må spille det nyeste
<jo-erlend_> malin, wine har ikke Windows' kildekode. De må gjenta feil i Windows for at ting skal fungere. Hvis de programmerer noe riktig, er det noe som ikke fungerer.
<malin> så det vil neppe apelere til en typisk gamer
<malin> jo-erlend_: aha, ja, det erj o klart
<jo-erlend_> det er heller ikke gitt at et helt  nytt spill fungerer dårligere enn et ti år gammelt.
<malin> det er det heller ikke :)
<jo-erlend_> dette er enkeltfunksjoner i Windows som avgjør.
<jo-erlend_> bbl
<malin> står at counterstrike fungerer i følge lista der, men det var ikke smertefritt for min del i alle fall
<jo-erlend_> en kul bieffekt med gjestebrukeren, er at den også låser skjermen, så når du skal gå fra PCen en stund, så kan du bare svippe til en gjest så er den i praksis et utstillingsvindu.
<malin> nice det da :)
<jo-erlend_> jepp. Jeg gjorde nettopp det. En tanke som slo meg, var at det kunne ha vært kult hvis bakgrunnsbildet for gjestekontoer sa noe sånt som «Careful with the hardware! But the software is secure. Just play with it!» ;)
<RoyK> noen her som vet hvor libpng.so-fila ligger? etter hva jeg kan se, finner jeg bare symlinker som peker til hverandre, men ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/831720/
<malin> jo-erlend_: det må da gå an å ordne? Kan man ikke bruke png-er som bakgrunnsbilder?
<hjd> RoyK: sjekket hvilke filer libpng-pakken installerer?
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, hvis den kommer fra en pakke, kan du alltid søke med apt-file eller dpkg -L
<malin> da kan man vel lage en animert bakgrunn, som f.eks. er likens som den demoen man får nårm an installerer systemet?
<jo-erlend_> malin, neineinei... Full tilgang til systemet.
<RoyK> joda, menneh - det ser jo ut som ei symlenkeløkke
<jo-erlend_> gjøre sjæl, som doktoren sang.
<hjd> forøvrig, noen som IKKE får timeout av feks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status=New&search=Search&start=47440 ?
<malin> jo-erlend_: men en gjestekonto har da begrenset tilgang?
<jo-erlend_> malin, ja, som en hvilken som helst annen bruker.
<malin> ellers mener jeg nå ikke at det skulle være noe begrenset i måten en bruker systemet på
<RoyK> ligger visst under /lib - wtf?
<malin> jo-erlend_: så en gjestekonto kan også installere software?
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, samme mappe som forrige hvis ingenting annet er spesifisert.
<jo-erlend_> malin, nei. Hvilken som helste brukere kan ikke installere programvare i Ubuntu. Det gjelder bare første bruker.
<malin> ja :)
<malin> det jeg mente var en bakgrunn som skiftet etter x sekunder alla presentasjonen man får når man installerer, men det er jo ikke sikkert det er noen god ide da
<jo-erlend_> det er en bedre idé å la folk oppdage selv at de faktisk er i stand til å få ting gjort uten noen forklaring.
<jo-erlend_> men ja... Vi burde ha en dialog som forklarer hvorfor ting ikke er lovlig.
<malin> det er jo sant :)
<malin> hvorfor ting er ulovlig?
<jo-erlend_> "Dette har du ikke lov til. Spør Malin, Jo-Erlend, Roy eller hjd"
<malin> :p
<malin> kommer opp en dialog i Ubuntu da? Dett er ikke lov, spør oss om lov?
<jo-erlend_> fikk dere siste melding om "dette har dere ikke lov til"?
<hjd> 20:08	jo-erlend_	"Dette har du ikke lov til. Sp�r Malin, Jo-Erlend, Roy eller hjd" ?
<jo-erlend_> mhm. Skjedde det noe spennende etterpå? :)
<jo-erlend_> jeg falt av!
<malin> nei?
<malin> jeg skjønte ikke noe jeg :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: klatre opp igjen. :p
<jo-erlend_> malin, systemet vet hvem som har lov og hvem som ikke har. Systemet vet også hvorfor. Derfor går det an å forklare upriviligerte brukere hvorfor ting ikke er lov og hvem de skal spørre.
<jo-erlend_> hjd, gjør alltid det, men jeg blir alltid nysgjerrig på hva de andre i treet har gjort i mellomtiden :)
<RoyK> hjd: noe krøll meg tegnsettet ditt?
<malin> jo-erlend_: aha, ja for det står gjerne: spør systemansvarlig og sånt, men kanskje det er lett å endre teksten? :)
<jo-erlend_> Opera 9.80 :)
<jo-erlend_> malin, det bør være dynamisk.
<malin> hm, er en stund siden opera 9.80, men er vel fortsatt versjonen som opere detekteres som?
<malin> jo-erlend_: oki?
<jo-erlend_> malin, Python: do_something("blabla {operasjon} noe annet {blabla}".format(oprerasjon="installere Opera", blabla="For eksempel en liste over navn på administratorer i nærheten")
<malin> ah :) smart
<malin> ja, verre bør det ikke vere
<malin> *være
<jo-erlend_> jeg er ikke egentlig så veldig god på de oversettelsesgreiene, siden jeg er norsk, men jeg tror ikke det bør være noe problem.
<hjd> RoyK: jeg sender utf-8 så vidt jeg kan se. Jeg får rare tegn i det jo-erlend sier dog....
<hjd> æøå
<malin> ja, men det er jo bedre å legge inn relevante beskjeder
<jo-erlend_> jeg sender antakelig rare tegn ja.
<malin> systemansvarlig, hvem er det liksom
<jo-erlend_> skalvise.
<malin> gjør du?
<jo-erlend_> nei. Jeg sender helt vanlig utf8.
<hjd> malin: Opera forsøkte å endre versjonsnummeret til 10, men det brakk alt for mye som sniffet etter nettlesernavn/versjoner (istedenfor funksjonalitet) som ikke taklet to sifre. Derfor ble det 9.80
<malin> hjd: ja, husker det der, at de hadde noen problemer der
<jo-erlend_> regnet med iso8859-11 eller noe sånt, men xchat-gnome er smartere enn som så. :)
<hjd> malin: se http://my.opera.com/hallvors/blog/2008/12/19/10-is-the-one for mer informasjon
<malin> thanx
<malin> haha, ja, det er jo utrolig
<malin> er det sammme for firefox nå som de nådde versjon 10.X ? og chrome som også er gått over 10?
<hjd> jo-erlend: men hvis du sender utf8 og jeg gjør det...? Hva ser andre her [æ][ø][å]?
<malin> da blir det reboot og oppgraderingsforsøk til 12.04
<hjd> malin: jeg vet ikke om det rammet chromium i like stor grad, siden de er såpass nye og ikke hadde rukket å bygge seg opp så mange sider som sjekket spesifikt etter dem. Det er kun gjetting fra min side dog.
<jo-erlend_> hjd, jeg la ikke merke til det, men det var et tegn som kom ut som ble erstattet med et spørsmålstegn.
<malin> håper jeg er tilbake in no time
<malin> upgrade, upgrade
<hjd> malin: lykke til :)
<malin> viktigste er at det går smertefritt å reinstallere eclipse....
<malin> takk hjd  :D
<hjd> jo-erlend_: det snodige er at det er kun meldingene dine jeg ser med spørsmålstegn, andre ser helt greie ut.
<malin> åj, nå får jeg spørsmål om jg vil oppgradere fra 11.10 til 12.04
<malin> selv om jeg kjører en install fra live-usben :D
<malin> men nå får jeg i alle fall i gang installasjonen her :)
<malin> hm, er autocomplete avslått som default i Ubuntu 12.04?
<RoyK> i skallet?
<RoyK> i så fall må noen ha røyka på noe veldig godt
<malin> hm.. jeg får visst ikke opp docken når jeg flytter musa mot venstre side av skjermen
<cjoke> RoyK, hehe x)
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-07
<malin> hm, jeg forstår ikke hva som skjer med min server for tiden. Plutselig så virker det å komme inn på den, andre ganger ikke. I natt satte jeg på port-triggering og det virket, nå virker det visst ikke lengere
<malin> det som er pussig er at jeg får innlogginga til transmission-webinterfacen her: malinkb.dyndns.org:9091
<malin> men skriver jeg: http://malinkb.dyndns.org
<malin> da kommer ikke noe :(
<malin> nå virket det liksom etter jeg satte opp port-triggering for ente gang :S
<geirha> Da må du videreføre port 80 til 9091
<malin> geirha: hvorfor må je det?
<malin> fungerer det foresten enda?
<malin> malinkb.dyndns.org
<malin> ah, nei, jeg fant jo en nettside jeg kan sjekke det fra :)
<malin> og det virker visst enda
<geirha> Åja, jeg trodde du ville at transmission skulle svare på port 80
<malin> neida :)
<malin> jeg er ikke sikker på hva problemet var, men noe med port80 må det jo ha vært ,for jeg fikk logget meg inn med domenet til 9091 + ssh som er 22
<malin> spent på hvor lenge det varer nå da
<dagerik> Har en treg minipc med 10.04 på. Hvordan kan jeg gjøre den så rask som mulig?
<dagerik> Vil gjøre den så lettvekts som mulig, men likevel ha gui som funker og jeg kan gjøre mine vanlige ting.
<malin> prøv lxde :)
<malin> tror ikke det finnes noe mer lettvekt enn det for tiden :)
<Kagee> prøv lxde.
<malin> lxde ser ganske ålright ut også
<geirha> eventuelt kun bruke en vindushåndterer. F.eks. fluxbox
<malin> dagerik: jonta bruker jo awesome, men hvor lettvekt den er kontra lxde og fluxbox, det veit jeg ikke
<dagerik> Vil disabling av antialiasing gjøre os raskere?
<dagerik> hehe
<dagerik> nå prøver jeg alt for å få opp ytelse
<dagerik> I am having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248999 Solutions?
<dagerik> (identisk symptom på tre systemer)
<dagerik> adblock og flashblock drar sikkert greit på
<hjd> Endringer for Kubuntu. Se http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2012/02/07/changes-in-kubuntu/  og http://blogs.kde.org/node/4531
<jo-erlend> <malin> hm.. jeg får visst ikke opp docken når jeg flytter musa mot venstre side av skjermen <-- du må dytte musa "ut av skjermen". Altså fortsette å dytte mot kanten. Det er for å forhindre at man åpner den når man bruker kontroller nære venstre kant i vinduer, som for eksempel tilbakeknappen i Firefox.
<hjd> Ah, høres ut som en bra forbedring. :)
<jo-erlend> mhm, det hjelper veldig mye.
<hjd> Dukker den fortsatt opp hvis man drar ting rundt, forøvrig?
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg fant det ut etterhvert, og egentlig var det jo smart, forda slipperj eg at den dukker opp når den ikke sla dukke opp
<RoyK> jo-erlend: detter den ikke ut da_
<RoyK> ?
 * RoyK kaster en musepeker i retning jo-erlend 
<malin> dagerik: adblock og flashblock, burde vel gjøre maskina raskere? om den hindrer flash-greier å kjøre :)
<malin> prøvde du lxde?
<dagerik> kjørte på med xfce
<jo-erlend> RoyK :)
<jo-erlend> hender at _jeg_ faller ut.
<RoyK> musepekerskred er skumle greier
<jo-erlend> ja, de er jo veldig spisse.
<malin> dagerik: dette kunne jo vært noe å testet ut? http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/06/13/optimize-ubuntu-10-04-performance/ jeg har ikke testet det selv, og om noen her mener det utgjør minimalt med forskjell så er det jo bare å si i fra
<Kagee> 10.04?
<malin> Kagee: jeg tror han sa han kjørte ubuntu 10.04, men ser at prelink ligger i pakkearkivet her også 12.04
<dagerik> Kagee: jeg har 10.04
<dagerik> jeg prøvde ut preload
<malin> jeg skal teste preink her nå, for å se om det funker fint eller ei
<malin> ah
<dagerik> har ikke gjort nok testing til å se etter merkbar forskjell
<malin> okey
<malin> spørsmålet er jo hvor stor forskjell det egentlig blir av sånne greier
<malin> en annen ting en kan gjøre, er jo å slå av alle deamons man ikke bruker osv også
<dagerik> yeah
<dagerik> tror jeg gjorde det meste som kan gjøres
<dagerik> adblock, flashblock, preload programmet, fjernet unødvendige oppstartsprogrammet, fjernet bakgrunnsbilde, fjernet oppstartslyd, fjernet ikoner i menyene, byttet til xfce,
<malin> ja, siste da måtte vært lxde som er enda mer lettvekt, men xfce er da vel ikke langt unna. Siste en kan gjøre da måtte være å satt inn ssd, så spørs det vel hvor rask diskkontroller det er osv
<dagerik> betalte 2500 for den
<dagerik> angrer egentlig
<dagerik> siden den er så svak mener jeg
<dagerik> har aldri brukt den noe særlig
<dagerik> fikk aldri til å utnytte gma500 gpuen
<malin> ah
<malin> kan være problemet er at det er treg diskkontroller og sånt, men jeg skal ikke påstå for mye her
<malin> bruker den ikke gpuen i ubuntu?
<malin> hvilket pc-merke er det?
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-08
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> har visst ikke lest xkcd på ei stund… først http://xkcd.org/1010/ og så http://xkcd.org/1012/ :D
<dagerik> malin: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/how-kick-your-friends-face-gma500
<malin> dagerik: ah.. det var leit å lese :S
<malin> nesten så jeg vil si: kondolerer
<malin> jeg aner ikke hvor oppdatert denne lista her er, og jeg har aldri brukt den selv, men jeg ser for meg at den kan være nyttig i valg av ny pc? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<malin> prøve å ta med noe mat i alle fall
<malin> ingentin frister liksom
<malin> åj, jeg har visst postet i feil kanal i går
<malin> eller i dag
<malin> ja, ja
<malin> jo-erlend: har du fått sånne sorte felter i evolution? Jeg kunne tatt screenshot for å forklare bedre
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg tror det er en bug, for nå så evolution normal ut igjen :
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-09
<qo_op> Hei
<qo_op> hvordan nettstudier burde man ta og seterfikater for å jobbe med programering, linux system vedlikehold, system ansvarlig osv
<lnostdal> qo_op, programmering er én ting .. ett fag ..    systemadmin o.l. er et annet fag
<lnostdal> ..ville vel funnet ut hva jeg ønsket å drive med først
<lnostdal> ..og så tittet på studier o.s.v.
<jo-erlend> merkelig forside på Ubuntu.com idag, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> "Hmm, hva er Ubuntu, montro? Ah, Ubuntu.com. Den ser jeg på. Tar fem dager å sette opp og koster ni tusen dollar? Kanskje jeg skal holde meg til Windows"
<Kagee> ipoint
<jo-erlend> FOLK MED NVIDIA SKJERMKORT BES OM Å _IKKE_ OPPGRADERE 12.04 IDAG.
<jo-erlend> woops. Det var kanskje unødvendig å skrike, men det er problemer med Nvidia som gjør at ting vil kunne brekke skikkelig.
<jo-erlend> mer informasjon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/929384
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 929384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers broken by the recent libc update" [High,Confirmed]
<Kagee> *titte på AMD-kortet*
<Kagee> OK!
<jo-erlend> \o
<jo-erlend> fordeler ved å bruke AMD noen ganger :)
<Kagee> Det pleier å være  litt funky og ustabilt fram til jeg 1. får lagt inn binærdrivere, og 2. spredd alle skjermene i amdccle
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke hatt det minste problem med stabilitet med radeon siden 11.04 og selv da var det bare noen flekker her og der, uten problemer med stabilitet. I 10.04 var det ille.
<Kagee> Jeg har mye mer problemer med lyd...
<Kagee> Jeg har mellom 4 og 5 lydenheter i maskina, og det ene ønsker jeg å bruke optisk-ut på
<jo-erlend> Kagee, … og problemet er…?
<jo-erlend> 1) velge enhet. 2) velge utgang. Funker ikke?
<jo-erlend> noen som har spilt Uplink?
<jo-erlend> jeg blir alltid så nysgjerrig på sånt :)
<hjd> spilt demoen litt. Kjenner også en del som likte det veldig godt.
<jo-erlend> hva syntes du?
<jo-erlend> åja, det er ikke i Precise, naturligvis.
<hjd> Forøvrig burde alle som likte uplink sjekke ut Endgame:Singularity (tilgjengelig i Ubuntu). Du styrer en Ai som som forsøker å skjule seg, mens den forsker og bygger seg opp :)
<hjd> virket gøy, demoen ble plutselig veldig vanskelig, men det er mulig det var fordi jeg var ny på det. Du kan hele tiden velge mellom hvilke oppdrag du utfører, så det er mulig jeg ikke gjorde de beste valgene der.
<jo-erlend> hah, det skal jeg sjekke ut.
<hjd> jo-erlend: har du prøvd nye versjonen av Wesnoth forresten. Jeg ser 1.10 er tilgjengelig i Precise.
<jo-erlend> ja
<jo-erlend> heftig bra.
<jo-erlend> hjd, prøver singularity nå. Virker artig. :)
<hjd> Det er morsomt :)
<jo-erlend> veldig langvarig? :)
<hjd> Det varierer litt.
<hjd> Sikkert overkommelig å spille gjennom i løpet av en dag/kveld, avhengig av hvor fort man kan forske frem ting og hva man stiller hastigheten på.
<RoyK> hei!
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835745/ <-- hvor er koblinga mellom sdX og ataN?
<geirha> hm?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ikke alltid
<Kagee> jo-erlend: og ja, prøv uplink.
<Kagee> Litt rett storyline, men morsomt
<geirha> Kan varmt anbefale Uplink jeg også. :)
<dagerik> Går det an å ordne en visual bell i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> dagerik, urgency får ikoner på launcheren til å riste, hvis det er det du mener.
<dagerik> ja tenker noe slikt
<dagerik> bruker 10.04 med gnome 2
<dagerik> hadde vært kjekt med en slik visuelt clue når noen highlighter meg på irc
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-10
<RoyK> er det noen her med LTS på desktoppen? jeg trodde alle her var på 12.04alpha2pre1rc3 eller noe
<Kagee> g
<geirha> h
<Kagee> nei, e
<Kagee> geirha: det var en avbrutt tabcomplete av nicket ditt
<jo-erlend> dagerik, det gjør programmet selv ved å sette urgency når noe skjer. I Gnome Panel vil vindusknappen pulsere. I Unity kommer det en launcher ut av venstre kant og rister. Unity har jo også meldingindikatorer for akkurat det.
<Kagee> Jeg skulle si at xargs-magien du gav meg for noen dager (uker?) sida funka, men så gjorde den ikke det allikeveld :-P
<Kagee> dagerik: bruk et eller annet script til clienten din som kjører notify-bin ?
<geirha> xargs er brukket "by design", så det skal ikke mye til før det feiler.
<geirha> Men jeg husker ikke hva det gikk ut på.
<geirha> Kagee: Denne? awk 'NF{printf "%s\0",$NF}' /etc/hosts | xargs -0 -I{} "$@"
<geirha> Virker her
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> problemet er vel at jeg trenger å pipe....
<Kagee> så om du slenger den der i et script.bash
<geirha> Ah, ja. Fungerer kun for enkle kommandoer
<Kagee> og kjører en av disse to ./bash 'echo -e "list\nquit" | nc {} 4949'
<Kagee> Den forrige linjen jeg skrev var helt fubar, men du skjønner sikkert hva jeg mente.
<geirha> read -rd '' input; while read -r _ host _; do "${@/{\}/$host}" <<< "$input"; done < <(getent hosts) # ./script nc {} 4949 <<< $'list\nquit'
<Kagee> den den der føles som et korthus
<dagerik> Kagee: jeg kjøre irssi i en screen på en server som jeg ssh'er til.
<dagerik> prøvde denne: http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/source/browse/trunk/notify.pl men den antar at jeg kjører irssi klienten lokalt
 * RoyK kjører også irssi i en screen-sesjon på en server han ssh-er til
<dagerik> Det går fint å skrive notify-send test, i bash skallet i ssh. Men hvis jeg bruker et irssi script som fyrer av samme kommando kommer det feilmelding: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<dagerik> X er forwardet til meg. Noen forslag til løsning?
 * RoyK mumler noe om HELG
<Kagee> dagerik: set DISPLAY for du kjører notify-send
<geirha> men irssi har jo ingen måte å vite hva DISPLAY skal være.
<geirha> Kan kanskje skrive DISPLAY-variablene til en fil når du logger inn med ssh, og kjøre et skript som leser den fila og deretter notify-send. Hacky hacky
<dagerik> Satte DISPLAY manuelt. Funket veldig fint da.
<geirha> Men DISPLAY-variablene endrer seg jo for hver gang du logger inn med ssh...
<geirha> s/variablene/variabelen/
<dagerik> Jeg fikk med meg det.
<dagerik> Jeg går for hacken du nettopp presenterte :P
<dagerik> export DISPLAY=`cat DISPLAY` && notify-send yeah
<dagerik> Takk!
<geirha> declare -p >~/.current-display
<geirha> err.  declare -p DISPLAY > ~/.current-display
<geirha> source ~/.current-display && notify-send yeah
<geirha> Sånn jeg ville gjort det, men fungerer jo sånn du gjør det også.
<dagerik> har echo $DISPLAY > DISPLAY, i .bashrc
<Sakarias> malin: http://www.geeksailor.com/android-ics-ported-on-the-nokia-n9/
<RoyK> dagerik: neineinei - logg inn med ssh -X eller skru på x11 forward i ssh-konfig
<RoyK> dagerik: direkte x11-tilkobling er så 90-talls at det er til å få magaknip av
<malin> Sakarias: det er jo nice
<malin> om man skriver: ssh -y brukernavn@domene  så kan man kjøre enkeltprogrammer med gui
<malin> Sakarias: men fine hadde vært en mulighet for å kjøre android-programmer i MeeGo/Maemo
<jo-erlend> Endgame:singularity var jo skikkelig morsomt :)
<jo-erlend> Quantum Entanglement Module! Da begynner vi å snakke nettverk :)
<jo-erlend> 29,432,000 hits fra Ubuntu i Desember, sier Wikimedia. Må jo nesten anta at det er unike treff. Det er jo i såfall nokså positive tall, synes jeg.
<hjd> hva tilsvarer det i %?
<jo-erlend> det sto det ingenting om. Det spiller ingen rolle heller, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke markedsandel som avgjør om folk begynner å investere eller ikke. Det er antallet brukere. Spørsmålet er hva det magiske tallet er, hvis det finnes et.
<hjd> Greit nok det. Akkurat nå var jeg mest interessert i hvor mange treff Wikimedia har på en måned. :)
<Sakarias> hjd: noe slikt http://www.nedworks.org/~mark/reqstats//reqstats-monthly.png ? :P
<Sakarias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Statistics for mer
<jo-erlend> hjd, Wikimedia har alltid 100% treff per måned. :)
<malin> hvor stor markedsandell hadde apple på desktop-fronten for si 10 - 12år sida kontra hva som er totalen for Ubuntu (evt. linux totalt sett) i daG?
<malin> det var jo en del komersielle progarmmer for mac den gang, som photoshop såvidt jeg kan huske
<malin> for om den ligner hva som var markedsandelen for os-x den gang, så burde en kunne forvente at noen ville utvikle, eller i alle fall prote noe så det gikk å kjøre på f.eks. ubuntu
<malin> min erfaring med komersielle programmer på linux er vel blandet. acrobat reader er jo gratis, men kan ikke si jeg syntes det kjører spesielt godt i Ubuntu. Vedig tungt osv
<Sakarias> acrobat reader er tungt uansett OS
<malin> ja
<malin> det er det jo
<malin> litt frusterende når folk som sender ut pdf-er nærmest reklamerer for at en må ha adobe reader for å vise dem..:S
<Sakarias> liker å få ting i pdf
<Sakarias> mye bedre enn å få ting i .doc eller .docx
<malin> det liker jeg også :)
<Kagee> evince?
<malin> men jeg liker ikke at noen skal ha det til at det er bare en pdf-leser
<malin> Kagee: ja, evince er fin, men jeg savner en mulighet til å navngi bokmerkene mine
<malin> sidetall er ikke helt ideelt nødvendigvis
<Sakarias> hvem skal ha det til å bare være en pdf-leser?
<RoyK>  
<malin> er det flere enn meg, som etter oppgradering til Ubuntu 12.04 og bruk av Opera 11.61.1250 opplever at hele nettleseren (opera) henger når man prøver å spille av flash-videoer på youtube? jeg prøvde å kjøre opera -debugplugin  men fikk ingen output relatert til plugin-handlinga. Og ja, dette er ikke noe Opera-kanal, men kan jo spørre læl :)
<malin> såvidt jeg kjenner til er flash-versjonen som er installert installert sammen med restricted-extras-pakken
<malin> jeg får ikke sjekket (eller veit ikke hvordan jeg finner ut) om den installerer 32-bit eller 64-bit-versjonen av flash der
<hjd> Mulig det står under opera:plugins , men jeg tviler egentlig...
<malin> det står ikke under opera:plugins
<jo-erlend> malin, opplever det noen ganger med flash generelt.
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker ikke opera.
<malin> ja, nå prøvde jeg å installere 64-bit-versjonen som ligger på adobe.com Ser ut som det fungerte bedre
<malin> skulle likt å vite om restricted-extras installerer 32 eller 64-bit-versjonen
<malin> når man kjører 64-bits ubntu
<malin> *UBuntu
<jo-erlend> Flash er vel typisk en sånn ting som helst bør kjøres som 32bit.
<malin> mulig, men nå har adobe lansert stabile 64-bit-versjoner av flash
<malin> men jeg har opplevd at 32-bitsversjonene har vært tregere, etc
<malin> men husker hvor grusom flash var i f.eks. Ubuntu 6.10 og 7.04 og sånt :S
<malin> måtte jo kjøre 32-bits versjon av nettleseren husker jeg
<jo-erlend> mhm. Flash har endelig fått støtte for 64bit og Linux har endelig fått støtte for multiarch :)
<malin> tror det endte med at jeg kjørte 32-bits Ubuntu for å slippe å ha 100% bruk av cpu for å dra flash + nettelser :S
<malin> har ikke linux hatt støtte for multiarch tidligere?
<malin> men ja, det er positivt at det er en fungernde flash-spiller for Ubuntu 64-bit. Det sier jeg til tross for at jeg ikke er glad i flash.
<jo-erlend> ganske nytt.
<malin> baserer du det på at 12.04 blir første som har 64-bit som anbefalt ?
<malin> eller tenker du på linux, som i linux-kjerna?
<malin> har da vært støtte for 32 + 64 bit en stund + arm + powerPC osv en stund?
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-11
<RoyK> malin: ubuntu har ikke hatt god multiarch lenge, rødhette/fedora har hatt det ganske lenge
<RoyK> kjerna er ikke multiarch
<RoyK> med mindre noe har skjedd der nylig
<malin> ah
<malin> nei, den må jo kompileres spesifikt for hver enkelt arkitektur
<Trond--> Når jeg starter PC'en og før jeg kommer inn i Ubuntu får jeg en error melding angående mounting, går det ann å ta screendump av dette?
<malin> jeg tror jeg har tenkt litt feil :)
<malin> dmesg   ?
<RoyK> Trond--: ja, nettverkskonsoll eller seriekonsoll eller noe
<Trond--> Hva?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> det som skrives på skjermen der, skrives til konsollet
<RoyK> så med mindre det logges et sted, så kommer det bare på konsollet
<Trond--> Kan jeg bruke PrtScr eller må jeg finne frem en log fil?
<RoyK> printscreen funker vel heller dårlig på konsollet
<RoyK> sjekk loggfilene
<RoyK> evt kan du prøve mount -a når maskinen er oppe igjen
<RoyK> den skal montere alt i fstabben
<Trond--> Hvor ligger loggen?
<malin> Trond--: om du går i /var/log
<malin> så skulle alt av logger lagres der
<Trond--> i boot.log fant jeg dette http://pastebin.com/2SqGeCfp
<Trond--> jeg trykker i for ignore slik at ubuntu starter
<RoyK> Trond--: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86086/fsck-cant-find-fsck-ntfs
<RoyK> første jeg fant på google
<Trond--> rører ikke noe uten guidance
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> rører ikke hva?
<RoyK> det som står der, er jo at fsck.ntfs ikke finnes, men at ntfsfix finnes og kan lenkes til det navnet den prøver å finne
<Trond--> hva skal jeg gjøre?
<RoyK> You can make a simbolic link between fsck.ntfs and ntfsfix to solve this permanently:
<RoyK> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ntfsfix /sbin/fsck.ntfs
<RoyK> sto det i den artikkelen
<RoyK> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ntfsfix /sbin/fsck.ntfs-3g
<RoyK> er ikke det nok "gaidens"
<RoyK> ?
<Trond--> Hvorfor måtte jeg bare skrive passord for den første?
<Trond--> Skal reboote og se om det virka da
<RoyK> fordi sudo ber om sånt
<RoyK> man sudo
<RoyK> sudo husker at du har autentisert
<RoyK> ei stund
<Trond^^> Fiksa ingenting det der
<Trond^^> Hvordan undoer jeg de kommandoene jeg skrev i terminalen?
<RoyK> undoer som i "gjør om"?
<Trond^^> Ja
 * RoyK fiker til Trond^^ med ei ordbok
<RoyK> prøv først å kjøre fsck.ntfs /navn/på/enhet/der/ntfs/filsystemet/ligger
<RoyK> du burde ikke få feilmelding om at den kommandoen ikke finnes
<Trond^^> Som om jeg vet
<RoyK> gjør du det, så pastebin resultatet av 'ls -l /sbin/fsck.*'
<Trond^^> "I know nothing"
<Trond^^> Ubuntu er like gresk for meg som gresk er gresk
<RoyK> jeg hjelper gjerne, men ikke folk som ikke gidder å prøve....
<RoyK> kan du pastebinne resultatet over?
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<malin> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RoyK> !hjælp
<malin> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<malin> ah
<malin> skulle vært kjekt med en oversiktover alle kommandoene en kan bruke opp mot boten
<RoyK> !wtf
<lubotu3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RoyK> lol
<Trond^^> Hva var det jeg skulle gjøre?
<RoyK> prøv først å kjøre fsck.ntfs
<RoyK> uten noe mer
<RoyK> for å se om den er der
<Trond^^> goodbye ubuntu
<RoyK> *fnis*
<malin> man spør om hjelp, man får et svar og en kommando man kan kjøre
<malin> hva gjør man så?
<malin> jo, man forlater Ubuntu
<malin> sukk, håper han finner ut av ting i alle fall
<RoyK> finner fram windows-cd-en sin og forteller vennene at ubuntu er noe dritt
<malin> RoyK: ja.. det er vel de som skjer :S
<malin> jeg er forøvrig ikke så blid på linux-kjerne versjon =< 2.6.39 da suspend ikke lenger fungerer, så har startet å bruke 2.6.38-8
<malin> men jeg kan ikke se det har stort å gøre med Ubuntu, da det ikke fungerte med fedora heller :)
<RoyK> 2.6.38 er da < 2.6.39....
<malin> ja
<malin> brukte jeg feil vei på krokodillegapet?
<RoyK> mhm
<malin> det skal være linuxkjerne større eller lik 2.6.39
<RoyK> større er jo >
<RoyK> større == bli spist av krokodilla
<malin> ja, svarte, jeg har gjort det feil vei :p
<malin> lol
<malin> => 2.6.39 er jo rette veien :) hehe
<malin> men i alle fall
<malin> det er jo ikke morro
<RoyK> ikke moro, nei
<malin> spesielt ikke når jeg ikke veit hvor i kjerna endringene er gjort, bare at neo skjer far og med 2.6.39
<malin> *fra og med
<malin> nå fungerer det jo fint å bruke 2.6.38-8, men ting blir jo optimalisert, etc i nyere kjerneversjoner
<RoyK> markusg: http://kurl.no/U5Zq
<malin> RoyK: jeg har googlet temaet mye og prøvd veldig mye uten hell :) men jeg kan jo sjekke ut det du googlet for meg ;)
<malin> men første treffet der er jo lignende problemet mitt :)
<malin> men jeg har funnet takket være deg en tråd som kan hjelpe meg, kanskje :D
<tertitten> ja
<tertitten> oi, feil vindu. .
<malin> nei
<malin> jdoa :)
<malin> fort gjrot
<malin> *gjort
<tertitten> jepp :)
<malin> :)
<malin> det er pussig at jeg ikke har funnet senga enda..., men nå prøver jeg å kompilere en kjerne med en patch som skal fikse noe suspend-problemer, sies det, så får man se :p
<malin> men kan vel like gjerne legge meg, sånt tar nå i alle fall en times tid
<RoyK> malin: noe hell med patchen?
<malin> RoyK: det veit jeg ikke enda. Jeg ser nå at kompileranga var vellykket, så får vi se. Jeg bare la patchen inn i sourcemappa til kjerna og erstattet orginalfila, så får vi se :)
<malin> om det virker, så så må jeg sjekke nærmere den patchen, men er over 2000-linjer med kode. denne: http://gitorious.org/~dsaket/linux-omap-dss2/dsaket-dss-hdmi/blobs/39b7060345141b3ed2567fc6bc104ccab545fc0e/drivers/usb/musb/musb_core.c
<malin> installerer kjerna nå
<malin> RoyK: nå rebootet jeg og testet, men ikke noe hell desverre :(
<malin> om jeg suspender manuelt ved å gå til menyen øverst i høyre hjørne, så går den i suspend, men vil altså ikke la seg skru på igjen etterpå, så man må holde avknappen inne til maskinen skur seg av før man kan skru den på igjen
<RoyK> har du søkt i bug-arkivet?
<RoyK> det må da være noen som har opplevd det samme...
<malin> burde vært. jeg har selv rapportert inn buggen til launchpad, men jeg har ikke fått noen svar på den, så dermed veit jeg ikke om jeg har glemt å legge ved info, etc
<malin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/913091
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 913091 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "suspend when closing laptop-lid dosen't work" [Undecided,New]
<RoyK> du får syte på mailinglista
<RoyK> :þ
<malin> :)
<malin> gjør jeg det ved å skrive en kommentar til bugen mon tro?
<malin> skrive: bump
<malin> skrev noe annet jeg :)
<Kagee> ut av det blå så fungerer lyden for bra
<Kagee> nå har jeg youtube på usb-headsetet, og vlc + minecraft i stereoen ...
<jo-erlend> Kagee, med pulseaudio?
<Kagee> Uten å mene det :-P
<jo-erlend> det høres jo veldig bra ut! :)
<jo-erlend> hadde vært en smule kulere hvis du kunne reprodusere det. :)
<Kagee> Men, dette linux mint-systemet er så ustabilt at jeg kommer til å bytte det ut
<Kagee> sitter å laster ned xubuntu nå
<Kagee> Hver gang jeg åpner eller lukker et vindu krasjer vindusbehandleren
<jo-erlend> mhm. Der sier du noe. Jeg lastet ned xubuntu og kubuntu igår. Tenkte å teste det ut litt. Det er veldig lenge siden jeg så på kubuntu.
<jo-erlend> ps; Precise har qemu-kvm-spice nå :)
<jo-erlend> det var altså ment som "psst!" :)
<jo-erlend> lurer på om qxl-driverne for Ubuntu er litt dårlige. Det er ikke _helt_ optimalt.
<jo-erlend> brb
<Kagee> jo-erlend: virker som om flash gikk til pulseaudio mens vlc bruke sp/dif direkte
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ah. Ja, VLC er litt snål på noen områder.
<jo-erlend> dvs; det er såpass godt på endel områder at det ikke føler for å bruke andre løsninger enn sine egne :>
<Kagee> har jeg ikkenoe imot
<jo-erlend> bortsett fra at standardinnstillingen bør være å samkjøre med resten av systemet, synes jeg.
<Kagee> Det trorjeg de var
<Kagee> Men jeg køddet ganske mye med lydinstillinger i går
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<Kagee> Som sagt, dette er uvanlig ustabilt
<jo-erlend> åh, du er i mint ja.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det, egentlig?
<Kagee> Ønsket og prøve Mint og Gnome 3
<jo-erlend> og det var ikke så altfor bra?
<Kagee> Ikke for meg iallefall
<jo-erlend> jeg har alltid likt Mint litt, inntil det der tullet med MATE.
<jo-erlend> det slo meg som enten veldig inkompetent eller veldig populistisk, eller eventuelt en salig blanding.
<jo-erlend> prøvde du ut Cinnamon eller? Det ser jo ganske pent ut, i alle fall.
<Kagee> nope
<jo-erlend> jeg er veldig spent på Kubuntu nå. Jeg har hatt lyst til å like det i årevis. Det har liksom alltid vært noe som skurret, selvom jeg ikke har kunnet sette fingeren helt på hva.
<hjd> Hvis mulig, få noen som bruker KDE til vanlig 10 minutter til å gå gjennom hva som er bra med det. :) Det er et par morsomme detaljer.
<hjd> Noe av det kuleste er "appletene" (som jeg ikke husker det riktige navnet på i farta) som enten kan legges til som en del av panelet eller kjøre som egne vinduer i bakgrunnen på skrivebordet.
<Kagee> gvfs er forøvrig >> kio
<jo-erlend> hjd, plasmoids?
<jo-erlend> de hadde en kul plasmoid som lot deg ha flere forskjellige mapper åpne på skrivebordet samtidig. Ellers tror jeg ikke egentlig at jeg har funnet noen sånne dingser som jeg har brukt.
<malin> hvordan fungerte egntlig kubuntu nå jo-erlend ? jeg har heller ikke vært borti kubuntu på kanskje 2år
<jo-erlend> jeg holder på å installere det nå.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> veldig vanskelig å se forskjell på nynorsk og bokmål i listen når man kjører med lav oppløsning.
<jo-erlend> mangler endel på designet i installasjonsprogrammet, synes jeg. Litt vel Windows 98, sånn rent estetisk.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo også veldig mye mer i KDE enn bare shellet. Jeg er vel så spent på Kontact som noe annet. Jeg var på nippet til å like det forrige gang og det er vel i hvertfall et år siden, hvis ikke kanskje to.
<jo-erlend> KDE er ikke for meg.
<jo-erlend> altfor mange dialoger og rare ting som skjer hele tiden. Testa det i tjue minutter og sitter igjen med en følelse av å være litt dum, rett og slett. Jeg ble sliten.
<jo-erlend> det er jo litt trist når man har lave forventninger og likevel blir skuffet. :/
<hjd> "rare ting"?
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke helt hvordan jeg skal beskrive det. Det føltes som at jeg var under et slags angrep fra systemet. En konkret ting jeg la merke til, var at jeg syntes det var slitsomt med så veldig mye "systemtekst". Altså, tekstbaserte menyer overalt, dialoger med mye tekst som spratt opp hele tiden. Hvis jeg flyttet musepekeren over et av programmene på oppgavelinjen, så spratt det også opp dialoger med tekst.
<jo-erlend> Nå installerer jeg Xubuntu. Lenge siden jeg har prøvd en ren installasjon av det også. Det er jeg veldig spent på.
<malin> ja, om det er for mye som spretter opp, blir det jo fort litt for windows
<malin> men jeg er mest frustrert i forbindelse med at jeg ikke finner ut hva som er endret fra og med kjerne 2.6.39. Føler jeg gnåler om det stadig vekk... :S
<malin> Xubuntu + Lubuntu er jo flotte lettvekts-ubuntuer :)
<hjd> Hm, når jeg installerte kubuntu-desktop for en tid tilbake poppet det opp et par meldinger like etter at jeg logget inn, men etter det stoppet det... :/
<malin>  ?Bah
<malin> * ah
<hjd> malin: Jeg vil tippe det har endret seg en god del siden 2.6.39, hvertfall hvis man skal dømme etter alle buggene som er nevnt når nye versjoner er tilgjengelig.,
<malin> ja.., men jeg har altså prøvd med kjerne 3.2.0-24 (om jeg ikke husker feil) i alle fall 3.2.0-serien
<hjd> men det virker i 2.6.39, ikke sant?
<malin> hjd: nei
<malin> det virker i 2.6.38-8 og eldre
<malin> men fra og med 2.6.39 virker det ikke lengere
<malin> så kjører en 2.6.38-8-kjerne i ubuntu 12.04 nå
<malin> dette er ikke noe Ubuntu-problem, da jeg har prøvd Fedora med en 3.x.x-kjerne
<hjd> malin: vet du om det var noen versjoner mellom 38-8 og 39?
<malin> men fedora fra minnepinne
<jo-erlend> malin, det er ingen radikale endringer, hvis det er det med 3.0 du tenker på. Det er bare for å gjøre versjonene kortere.
<malin> hjd: såvidt jeg kjenner til er det ingen versjon mellom 38-8 og 39
<malin> men skal sjekke arkivene
<jo-erlend> malin, hva er det du ser etter? Linux er jo under utvikling hele tiden. Det er massevis av ting som skjer, som du trolig ikke det er minste interessert i.
<hjd> malin: ok, for da vet du at en av endringene fra 38-8 og 39 endret noe som gjør at det ikke lenger funker. Har du nevnt det i bugrapporten? Sett gjennom om maskinnavnet ditt er nevnt i endringsloggen?
<jo-erlend> H-online pleier å ha veldig gode beskrivelser av endringene. Jeg kan finne for deg.
<malin> hjd: jeg har ikke sjekket endringsloggen for 2.6.39, men jeg burde sjekket det, som du sier, og funnet ut om noe av min hardware er nevnt. SÃ¥ jeg tror jeg skal ta en grundigere gjennomgang der
<malin> jo-erlend: det hadde vært kjempekjekt
<hjd> malin: hvis du har tid og tålmodighet burde det være mulig å finne ut hvilket sett med endringer som gjorde at ting sluttet å virke.
<malin> hjd: det jeg har tenkt også :)
<hjd> Det var derfor jeg lurte på om det var flere versjoner mellom 38-8 og 39, fordi det gir et mindre sett å se på
<malin> hjd: ja, jeg sjekket her: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<jo-erlend> malin, du kan i prinsippet bare se på følgende lenke, selvom den vil være i motsatt rekkefølge:
<jo-erlend> http://www.h-online.com/search/?rm=search&q=kernel+log&search_submit=Search
<malin> ser ikke ut som det er noe i mellom
<jo-erlend> så får du bare lete tilbake til den versjonen du vil starte fra og begynne derfra. H-onlines kernel log er temmelig ordrik.
<hjd> Hvis du ikke har gjort det, bør du nevne sist fungerende versjon og hvor det tidligst ikke fungerer i bugrapporten. Hvis noen ser på den er det informasjon som er gull verdt. :)
<malin> jeg tror jeg har nevnt det i bugrapporten
<malin> der står det at det virker med 2.6.38-8, men at det fra og med 2.6.39 ikke lengere virker
<hjd> ok, bra :)
<malin> ja :) tror det var litt av grunnen til at jeg prøvde versjonen over
<malin> men regner med jeg finner en changelog i source-code-arkivet
<hjd> hvor enkelt er det å prøve ut forskjellige kjerneversjoner forøvrig?
<malin> ikke så vanskelig om jeg installerer fra ubuntu sin kernel ppa
<malin> men er jo lett å kompilere også, men tar jo sin tid
<hjd> Hm, visste ikke at den hadde så mange forskjellige versjoner tilgjenglig.
<jo-erlend> Xubuntu var ganske alright. Tror ikke jeg ville ha noen problemer med å anbefale det som et alternativ hvis Ubuntu ikke kan brukes.
<malin> finner ikke nyere changelog enn for 2.6.13.1 jeg, i følge denne siden: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<jo-erlend> malin, så du på lenken jeg ga deg?
<jo-erlend> eksempel: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-in-3-3-Part-1-Networking-1421959.html
<jo-erlend> det er altså første del av artikkelen om hva som er nytt i Linux 3.3
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, mendet står ikke noe changelog der som jeg kunne se, det stod litt om hva som var nytt i 2.6.39, men kan ikke si jeg klarte å finne ut noe som gjalt meg
<jo-erlend> kanskje det ikke var noe?
<jo-erlend> Linux i seg selv er jo grusomt kjedelig med mindre du enten er dypt interessert eller savner noe spesielt.
<malin> ah, leste ikke om 3.3 jeg da
<jo-erlend> de pleier å gi ut en sånn artikkel før hver nye kjerne.
<malin> det jeg savner i kjerna er at nyere kjerner også skal støtte suspend og hbernate på boksen min
<malin> okey
<jo-erlend> ok. For det første er det ikke sikkert at det er Linux som ikke støtter det. Det må du sjekke. Det kan godt tenkes at det er Ubuntu som har svartelistet det.
<jo-erlend> suspend og hibernate har jeg helt gitt opp, hvis jeg noen gang har brukt det noe særlig.
<jo-erlend> jeg brukte det mye i Windows 98 da det kom, men da tok jo oppstarten flere minutter. Nå booter jeg laptopen på maksimalt 20-30 sekunder, så jeg ser ikke den voldsomme verdien lenger.
<jo-erlend> skjønt... Målet må alltid være at ting skjer på under fire sekunder.
<malin> jo-erlend: om det er ubuntu som har svartelistet det, så harj eg altså prøvd å kompilere 2.6.39 med kernel-sourcen fra http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<malin> jeg er veldig interessert i å ha suspend til å virke
<jo-erlend> ok... Hvorfor det, egentlig?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener.. Hvorfor kompilere?
<malin> fordi jeg ville se om jeg fant noe i kjerneconfigen som var relatert til problemene jeg hadde
<jo-erlend> vi har jo 2.6.39 ferdig i arkivene?
<jo-erlend> ah.
<malin> ja
<malin> men 2.6.39 er altså en kjerne jeg ikke kan bruke, fordi suspend IKKE virker i 2.6.39
<malin> på min maskin vel og merke
<malin> grunnen til at jeg vil ha suspend er: maskinen starter på sekunder til der jeg var.
<jo-erlend> men det er altså meningen at sånt skal fungere. Jeg ville heller ha brukt tiden på å skrive ned en detaljert liste over maskinvaren også rapportert en bug.
<malin> praktisk når jeg skal rundt på skolen, etc for å slippe å åpne opp alt slik jeg hadde det osv
<malin> kan jo gå med laptopen på i sekken så klart, men ikke helt komfertabel med det da
<jo-erlend> malin, det må du _aldri_ gjøre hvis du bruker harddisk istedenfor ssd.
<malin> jeg har rapporttert en bug, og den buggraportprogammet hentet ned info om maskinvare osv
<malin> jo-erlend: nettopp.....
<malin> men jeg har nok syndet der......
<jo-erlend> jeg mener det; du _må_ ikke gjøre det. Det reduserer levetiden på disken med flere år.
<malin> ah, da skal jeg i alle fall slutte med det med en gang :)
<malin> men jeg får jo suspendert med 2.6.38-8
<malin> men hadde jo vært greit å brukt nyere kjerner også
<jo-erlend> eventuelt bytt til en SSD så fort du kan. Den bryr seg ikke det minste om sånt.
<malin> sant, men har ikke råd til å bytte til ssd
<jo-erlend> det var det da. :)
<malin> ja...
<jo-erlend> hvis du har innebygget minnekortleser, så funker det ganske bra.
<malin> jeg har jo en ledig minipcie-port i maskina
<malin> men er ikke rett frem å finne ssd-er som er laget for sånt
<jo-erlend> hadde ikke Ruben noe sånt?
<malin> aner ikke
<malin> men det er sånne her jeg tenker på: http://www.ebay.com/itm/KingSpec-IDE-PATA-Mini-PCIe-16GB-SSD-To-Dell-Mini-9-Akd-/310327106307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4840efdb03
<malin> men aner jo ikke hva en bør, og ikke bør kjøpe av sånt
<malin> er vel mye ssd som er skralt
<jo-erlend> ikke i forhold til harddisk.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener; ingenting hindrer deg i å ha en ekstern disk i sekken eller noe sånt. Når du kobler den ut, så parkeres den og blir veldig mye mer motstandsdyktig mot støt. Men internt i en laptop, vil jeg mene at selv en dårlig ssd slår den beste harddisken.
<jo-erlend> men... Målet om å få brukt suspend er jo uansett relevant. Det sparer mengder av strøm i forhold til å gå rundt med maskinen på i ryggsekken.
<malin> ja, det er nettopp det....
<jo-erlend> tok du med informasjon om hvilken kjerne som fungerer og hvilke som ikke gjør det i rapporten din?
<malin> derfor kjører jeg 2.6.38-8 enn så lenge
<jo-erlend> jeg har blitt så flegmatisk med Linux etterhvert. Hvis ting ikke funger, så bare funker de ikke. Jeg orker ikke å pese med det lenger. :>
<malin> ja, jeg merker at det er slitsomt å pese med ting som ikke funker, men er stort irritasjonsmoment :(
<jo-erlend> Ja, men Linux kan ikke noe for at du irriterer deg. Linux kan bare noe for at ting ikke funker. :)
<malin> ja :)
<malin> altså, greit at noe hardware ikke er støtta, det må jeg regne med. Det jeg derimot ikke er så begeistret for, er at det ser ut til at det er blitt borte støtte for noe av min hardware
<jo-erlend> det er jo sånt som skjer. Men hvis 2.6.38-8 funker i Ubuntu, så har du i det minste utlukket muligheten for at det er noe på et høyere nivå som blokkerer.
<jo-erlend> vel.. Nærmest, i alle fall. Jeg kan ikke se for meg at noe tar hensyn til hvilken versjon av Linux du bruker.
<malin> ja, det er i alle fall ikke ubuntu-versjonen som overstyrer
<malin> nei, tenkte tanken, men er jo pussig da: if kernel >=2.6.39 on malins computer, turn suspend off :p
<jo-erlend> men da er det altså fremdeles et problem i Precise og du har logget det som en regresjon?
<malin> else turn on
<malin> nei
<malin> men jeg burde jo sagt i fra ja
<jo-erlend> det hender at man har liknende ting; for eksempel hvis ditt skjermkort er Radeon HD4410, så nekt Unity, ellers tillat.
<jo-erlend> produktnavnet bare fant jeg på.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> malin, hvis du noen gang skal si fra, så er det nå du må gjøre det, mens Precise er under utvikling.
<malin> ja
<malin> hvordan går jeg frem for å legge inn en regression?
<malin> *regresjon
<jo-erlend> sørg for å rapporterere det mot nyeste Linux. Tror det er 3.2.0-14 eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> husker ikke. Skriv [regression] eller noe sånt som første ord. Tror det er en tag for det.
<jo-erlend> sørg for å ta med informasjon om siste versjon det virket i også.
<malin> tror jeg fant den
<malin> det skal jeg gjøre
<malin> nei, jeg fant det ikke :(
<hjd> vel, siden malin har sendt inn en feilrapport allerede, burde det vel bare være å merke den?
<jo-erlend> … Når maskinvareleverandørene etterhvert begynner å forstå hvordan ting fungerer, så vil vel de ha sine egne bugtrackere med mulighet for å rapportere mot spesielle modeller. Men det ser ut til å drøye.
<malin> eller bruker jeg report a problem-funksjonen?
<jo-erlend> mhm, ja. Merk den eksisterende bug rapporten. Hvis du har en URL, så kan du jo legge den ut, i tilfelle noen vet om noe nyttig å tilføye.
<hjd> Taggen er forøvrig "regression-release", se https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<malin> markerer jeg den for at det også gjelder precise i launchapd der dA?
<malin> her er den forøvrig: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/913091
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 913091 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "suspend when closing laptop-lid dosen't work" [Undecided,New]
<hjd> malin: legg til hvilken laptop du har, merke og modell.
<jo-erlend> jeg må si at plugins, som for eksempel kodeker, har vært et vedvarende irritasjonsmoment denne syklusen.
<jo-erlend> følte meg ganske stusselig den tiden jeg hverken kunne installere vlc eller kodeker for gstreamer. :)
<hjd> ville de ikke installere? unmet dependencies? :)
<malin> er den rett tagget nå?
<malin> hjd: ja, det bør jeg også gjøre
<jo-erlend> synes gjerne at lubotu3 kunne fargetagge bug-lenkene sine.
<malin> ja
<hjd> malin: tror suspend og resume skal være uten pluss, men jeg har ikke brukt den taggen før, og launchpad viser bare feilmelding når jeg prøver å vise alle bugs som er tagget med det allerede.
<malin> hjd: mulig, men uten + i mellom får jeg 2 inker
<malin> *linker
<malin> skriver jeg taggen slik: `resume suspend` så får jeg ingen tag i det heletatt,
<Sakarias> hva med "fjas" ? da
<malin> ser mer rett ut med mellomrom, med pluss får jegk un opp min egen bug om jeg trykker på taggen, men da skal den være tagget i alle fall
<malin> Sakarias: med fjas, kommer det direktelink til Linus Torvalds :p
<hjd> hvis du trykker på taggen får du kun de som er tagget med den i den pakken, du må endre nettadressen litt for å se alle med den taggen i hele ubuntu.
<hjd> ok, vent litt.
<malin> ah, how? :)
<hjd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bugs?field.tag=resume viser alle i pakken pm-utils med taggen resume, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=resume viser alle bugs i alle pakker med den taggen.
<malin> ja
<hjd> Jeg spurte forøvrig på #ubuntu-bugs nå om det skal være to enkelt-tagger.
<malin> ah :)
<malin> takk
<hjd> sleng forøvrig på "regression-release" og "precise" siden det fortsatt er et problem der.
<hjd> altså regression fordi det er noe som har fungert tidliger, men ikke gjør det nå, ikke i alle tilfeller. (Hvis det var uklart) :)
<malin> ah, takk, skjønner, skal gjøre det :)
<hjd> malin: Jeg fikk svar angående "resume suspend": yofel		hjd: 2 seperate tags
<malin> hjd: takk, da har jeg tagget rett :)
<malin> når jeg trykker på taggen: regresson-release, så kommer kun min bug opp
<hjd> se 22:56
<hjd> evt, "regression-release" med i
<jo-erlend> når et program alltid kræsjer; hvilken kommando bruker jeg for å sende inn en bug rapport med all relevant informasjon, inkludert stack trace?
<jo-erlend> nå sliter jeg nemlig. Jeg får ikke opp lyd-dialogen i det hele tatt. Den bare tryner.
<hjd> jo-erlend: kjører ikke du precise da? Da skal det vel automatisk dukke opp en dialog for å sende inn bugrapport?
<jo-erlend> gjør ikke det i dette tilfellet.
<malin> hm, da er det vel en bug at den ikke kommer opp også skulle jeg tro
<hjd> jo-erlend: Hm, dette skal visstnok slå på apport, prøv det https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How_to_enable_apport
<Winball> Hvordan behandles de enorme mengdene med bugreports?
<jo-erlend> hjd, den spør i alle andre tilfeller. Bare ikke nå.
<jo-erlend> malin, ja.
<jo-erlend> Winball, på forskjellige måter. Det analyseres først av en serverpark som prøver å gjenkjenne like rapporter. Så går det over på menneskelig triage.
<hjd> jo-erlend: hm jeg vet ikke om de forskjellige pakkene må støtte apport på noe måte.
<jo-erlend> ikke jeg heller.
<malin> jeg har oppdaget at den nye bugrapportsaken ser fort om bugen er raportert tidligere. Det er mulig den forrige bugrapportsaken gjorde det samme, men jeg likte den veldig godt i alle fall
<hjd> jo-erlend: Du kan jo kjøre ubuntu-bug pakkenavn for å rapportere det manuelt, og så legge ved informasjon/feilmeldinger du får når du starter programmet fra terminalen.
<jo-erlend> Winball, relasjoner hjelper også mye. Jeg drev endel med bughunting for Evolution for noen år siden. Da ble jeg etterhvert litt kjent for å rapportere gode bugs, så jeg kunne bare si fra på irc når jeg hadde en, så ville det bli sett på veldig raskt.
<Winball> Jeg har falt helt av lasset. Er en stund siden jeg solgte servern og desktopen :)
<hjd> Winball: Den menneskelige håndteringen blir stort sett utført av frivilllige som bekrefter feil, legger til nyttig informasjon, merker ting som duplikater og lignende oppgaver. I stor grad forbedrer feilrapportene slik at utviklere skal være i stand til å se hva problemet er og fikse det.
<jo-erlend> hjd, ja. Jeg bare håpet at vi hadde noe som lot meg kjøre et program og sende inn stack trace hvis det var noe i én.
<hjd> De fleste som hjelper til med feilmeldinger organiserer seg i Ubuntu bugsquad.
<hjd> jo-erlend: vel, det er apport. Jeg vet ikke hvorfor det ikke funker. Du kan prøve å spørre på #ubuntu-bugs.
<jo-erlend> … noe som er en lite synlig, men ekstremt verdifull del av utviklingsprosessen.
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg skal prøve å logge inn og ut. Hvis det ikke hjelper, så får jeg bare bite i den sure pæra.
<hjd> jo-erlend: hvis du gir meg litt tid, kan jeg forøvrig se om jeg kan reprodusere problemet her :)
<jo-erlend> det holdt ikke. Hvorfor installerer jeg oppgraderinger en lørdags kveld?! *dust*
<jo-erlend> mange takk :)
<jo-erlend> vent litt nå. Powercog er rød! Kanskje jeg må reboote :)
<jo-erlend> heh... Det hjalp _litt_. Nå forsvinner dialogen med en gang, men så spretter den opp igjen også forsvinner den. :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, du kjører Precise oppdatert idag?
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg er visst ikke så flegmatisk likevel. Nå ville jeg egentlig bare drikke pils og lytte til Nellie McKay, men jeg vil også ikke plage naboene ved å spille på høyttalerne. Og det er forskjellige lydenheter. Så; jeg kunne ha nappet ut USB-ledningen og vært fornøyd. Men jeg ække det. :)
<malin> jo-erlend: awh... :)
<jo-erlend> jeg tar det altfor personlig når det er noe som ikke funker.
<jo-erlend> men ok; det kan jo uansett være lurt å vite hvordan man bytter lydenhet uten å bruke dialogen. Er det noen som vet?
<malin> hvordan du bytter til en annen lyddriver?
<malin> har lydkortet forsvunnet fra den listen om hardware i lydoppsettet?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: se hva du får gjort med alsamixer
<jo-erlend> jeg skal bare bytte mellom to enheter i pulse for output.
<malin> ah
<malin> jeg slet med at lyden ikke virket på serveren i tide og mest i utide. lydkortet forsvant fra lista, noen ganger virket det etter reboot, andre ganger ikke. Løsninga var visst å legge gruppa audio til brukeren
<malin> men det høres ikke ut som det du sliter med
<jo-erlend> jeg pleier egentlig å bytte til intern lyd 23.00. Nå har jeg gitt meg selv inntil 00:00 til å fikse problemet. Når den tiden kommer vil det stå mellom naboene og Nellie McKay og da vinner sistnevnte.
<malin> hm, denne er jo ikke så dyr http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1-3-inch-3x5mm-32GB-Mini-PCI-e-SATA-Internal-Solid-State-Hard-Drive-Disk-SSD-/270879472856?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f11acbcd8
<malin> men treg skrivehastighet
<hjd> ok da var filmen slutt. jo-erlend: Hvordan trigger jeg denne krasjen din? :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, Precise oppgradert idag? Klikk på lydikonet og velg Sound Settings.
<hjd> dukker opp uten problemer her.
<malin> dukker også opp her, men skal kjøre upgrade og sjekke etter det
<hjd> jo-erlend: skjer det samme hvis du starter gnome-control-center og går til lydinnstillinger derfra?
<malin> ewr lyd her enda....
<jo-erlend> hjd, ja.
<jo-erlend> ingen problemer med lyd. Det later til å bare være et problem med dialogen.
<jo-erlend> men jeg trenger dialogen for å bytte til en annen lydenhet for utgang, sånn at jeg slipper å plage naboene.
<hjd> jo-erlend: hm... vil det si du har flere lydenheter koblet til på en gang?
<jo-erlend> ja
<hjd> For det har ikke jeg. Kunne du prøve om det fortsatt krasjer uten? :)
<jo-erlend> men av hensyn til verdensfreden, så koblet jeg ut den ene og problemet er der enda.
<hjd> ah, ok.
<hjd> Tja, kjør gnome-control-center fra terminalen, klikk på sound settings, kopier feilmelding og rapporter. :)
<hjd> Jeg synes det er veldig rart apport ikke reagerer på det, forøvrig.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke riktig hvordan apport fungerer. Ikke disse "bildene" i kontrollsenteret heller.
<hjd> Bilder? Ikonene?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke hva de kalles engang.
<jo-erlend> applets?
<hjd> Som sagt, du kan høre i #ubuntu-bugs om noen vet hvorfor apport ikke reagerte.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke noe spørsmål å stille.
<jo-erlend> jeg ser på det i morgen. Hvis det ikke er almenngyldig, så er det uansett ikke kritisk.
<hjd> "Apport dukker opp til vanlig hvis noe krasjer, men ikke denne spesifikke krasjen. Kan det være en bug i apport?" :)
<jo-erlend> "kanskje. Har du mer informasjon?"
<hjd> "som feks?"
<jo-erlend> "stack trace, eller feilmeldinger?"
<hjd> Men jeg skal jo ikke tvinge deg :p
<hjd> Det begynner uansett å bli sent...
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er det som er poenget. Jeg er ikke edru. Derfor har jeg ikke lyst til å pese for mye med det. :)
<malin> ah :) tihi, men håper du koser deg til tross for at du ikke er edru :)
<malin> eller kanskje det som er å kose seg også :D
<jo-erlend> det ser forøvrig ut til å være vanskelig å reprodusere og da er det ikke noe poeng å spørre etter generelle svar.
<jo-erlend> malin, det hadde vært betydelig værre hvis buggen forhindret meg i å lytte til Nellie McKay på full guffe uten å plage naboene. Men i dette tilfellet anså jeg det for å være en gordisk knute. :)
<malin> jo-erlend: hehe :) fint det da :)
<jo-erlend> tipper Alex ville være enig i det. :)
<malin> Alex who?
<jo-erlend> den store. :)
<malin> aha
<jo-erlend> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordian_knot
<jo-erlend> veldig kort; et problem som ikke kan løses, kan løses ved å ødelegge selve problemstillingen.
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-12
<Kagee> Bye-bye mint, hello xubuntu
<Kagee> Som et siste goodbye, så valgte vindusbehandleren og dø og ikke komme tilbake når jeg skulle avslutte mint for siste gang
<Kagee> pavucontrol <3
<Kagee> Da fant jeg et nytt program som skal inn på alltid-installer-lista mi
<jo-erlend> Kagee :)
<Kagee> Nå må jeg bare lære meg å skrive noe magi så usb-headsettet blir satt til default når jeg plugger den inn og motsatt
<Kagee> jo-erlend: _og_ jeg kan styre lyden slik jeg vil
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hva ble det til at du havnet på med testingen din ?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: http://i.imgur.com/u1PSt.png
<RoyK> <offtopic>Noen her som vet om blåtann-adapter med minijack slik at man kan bruke skikkelige hodetelefoner med mobil og blåtann? helst med mikk</offtopic>
<jo-erlend> Kagee, Ubuntu er favoritten. Hvis Ubuntu er for tungt eller noe, så er det helt klart Lubuntu jeg anbefaler.
<jo-erlend> skikkelig imponert av Lubuntu.
<malin> Jeg driver å installerer ubuntu på en stasjonær. Problemet der er at vi kommer inn til BusyBox-shell og initramfs
<malin> jeg får gui ved å skrive exit i busybox-shellet
<malin> dette er en cleaninstall med formatert harddisk
<malin> dette gjelder ubuntu 11.10
<malin> får opp en feilmelding etter jeg i initramfs-shellet skrev: exec run-init
<malin> får opp feilmelding om at: /dev/disk uuiid <ideeen> ikke er funnet
<malin> tar litt tid så går den inn i gui
<Kagee> "noe" gjør så xubuntu ikke klarer å montere xfs-systemene mine under oppstarten, men jeg finner ingen logger på det. alt jeg finner i dmesg er XFS (sda): Mounting Filesystem / XFS (sda): Ending clean mount
<malin> det var jo pussig
<malin> jeg finn nå kabinettet med hovedkortet som muligens ikke fungerer som det skal. vil jo vise seg da
<malin> så om jeg ikke får det til å virke, så får jeg kjøpe et nytt hovedkort og vips har jeg jo en liten maskin her
<malin> tja, jeg prøvde å installere ubuntu på nytt her jeg nå da, med ny harddisk, og da var det ikke noe problem :)
<RoyK> Kagee: hvorfor bruker du xfs?
<Kagee> Because i felt like it ?
<RoyK> bare lurte :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-04
<Mathias> m.rn
<geirha> *blåser opp* . o O ()   m()rn
<Mathias> hahahaha <3
<IvarB> m){rn... sprakk gitt
<IvarB> trolollolo
<Mathias> http://xkcd.com/1169/
<Mathias> hehe
<RoyK>  
<malin>                   
<winb>  
<winb> http://open.spotify.com/track/3YGsgJqtIWKjMjZtKLk11Z
<Mathias>  
<Mathias> og
<Mathias>  
<RoyK> http://craphound.com/rotn/download/ <-- les!
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-05
<blaamann> http://jonathancarter.org/2013/02/05/gnome-panel-is-alive/
<f00f-> heh
<RoyK> http://imgur.com/gallery/UmbTDLN
<sweaty> hai
<geirha> RoyK: hehe. Har sett en lignende med en baseball også. Der endte det litt annerledes.
<Solskogen> noen som er på 13.04?
<IvarB> fortsatt 05.02 her......
<geirha> Jeg har 04.10 et sted
<Mathias> dere er jo loco
<malin> Solskogen: jeg er på 12.04 og blir der til 14.04
<RoyK> heh
 * RoyK også
<sigurdga_> er nok på tide å prøve 13.04, men jeg ivrer ikke like mye som jeg har gjort før
<RoyK> kanskje teste i en vm...
<Mathias> noen mulighet for "aggressiv" strømsparing i ubuntu?
<blaamann> Mathias: PowerTOP skal kunne gi deg noen tips.
<Mathias> tenker mer på underklokking av cpu, har harddisken så lite på som mulig, osv
<RoyK> cpu vil vel normalt underklokke seg selv
<Mathias> låse maks-hastighet altså
<RoyK> sjekk /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<RoyK> diverse innstillinger der
<RoyK> cpufreqd kan nok gjøre jobben lettere
 * RoyK tester ut raringen i en vm
<sigurdga_> RoyK: si fra om det er noe å trakte etter… jeg har ikke hørt om så mye jeg gleder meg til denne gangen…
<RoyK> så ikke så spennende ut
<sigurdga_> var vel bare nye config-vinduer å glede seg til i gnome
 * RoyK bruker stort sett bare linux til servere...
<sweaty> Enkleste måten jeg avslutter Opera på er ved høyreklikk
<hjd> sweaty: Interessant. Skjer det hver gang?
<sweaty> hjd: Ja (men kjører på debian squeeze atm)
<hjd> Har du sendt inn krasjrapport og/eller en feilrapport på det?
<hjd> (Jeg kan forøvrig ikke reprodusere det her, men jeg har ikke Squeeze tilgjengelig heller...)
<sweaty> Tja, ikke noe mer enn den Opera genererer selv
<sweaty> ok
<hjd> Hvilken versjon av Opera gjelder dette forresten?
<sweaty> hjd: Opera 12.14 Build 1738 for Linux x86_64.
<sweaty> Den kræsja da jeg forsøkte å sjekke via opera også
<hjd> Hm, jeg sitter på 12.13 enda *ser etter oppdateringer*
<sweaty> :)
<hjd> Kunne du dobbeltsjekke med et Opera Next bygg http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/BlackOops_12.14-1737/ ? Med unntak av et par kosmetiske ting er de identiske med "vanlig" Opera. Fordelen er at du kan pakke ut en tar.xz og kjøre den direkte uten installasjon (for å sjekke om innstillinger ol spiller inn). Finner bare snapshot for  bygg 1737, ikke -38 dog...
<sweaty> hjd: Den funka fint den, så langt
<sweaty> :P
<RoyK> ser ut som om denne kan bli fin https://github.com/stec-inc/EnhanceIO
<malin> ^^^
<malin> I like the smell of Ubuntu in the evening
<malin> god natt
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-06
<Mathias> hmm, mulig å slette alt bortsett fra mapper rekursivt?
<IvarB> loop?
<Mathias> ?
<geirha> find ...
<Mathias> du
<geirha> Nei, du er ikke så brukbart til det formålet
<IvarB> find ja
<RoyK> Mathias: find /dir ! -type d -exec rm {} \;
<geirha> ... -exec rm {} +
<RoyK> + ?
<geirha> kjører   rm dir/fil1 dir/fil2   i stedet for   rm dir/fil1; rm dir/fil2
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> :)
<sigurdga_> alltid noe nytt å lære
<RoyK> mhm
 * RoyK tester raid-6 native på btrfs 
<Aeyoun> Gamer har åpnet Linux-portal: http://www.gamer.no/linux/
<Aeyoun> RSS: http://www.gamer.no/linux/feed/
<Aeyoun> Kanskje inkludere feeden på ubuntu.no? (Antar noen som hører til der er her inne også.)
<RoyK> kanskje få med seg http://ubuntunorge.com/ også? der skjer det jo faktisk litt...
<f00f-> jøss
<f00f-> hva er forskjellen på ubuntunorge.com og ubuntu.no da?
<f00f-> :p
<f00f-> "Counter Strike 1.6 på Ubuntu" .. ikke "på linux" altså
<RoyK> tja - forskjellen er vel stort sett at på ubuntunorge.com, så oppdateres det litt oftere ;)
<geirha> De går vel for å bare støtte Ubuntu i starten, så andre distroer når den er stabil.
<Aeyoun> RoyK, de har ikke en feed aggrigator på forsiden.
<Aeyoun> Den har ikke så veldig mye hyppigere oppdatert innhold, akkurat.
<Aeyoun> Hva skal vi med to sider? Er det ikke bedre å blåse liv i Ubuntu.no? Siden er dog ganske unapprochable.
<sigurdga_> problemet er vel at ubuntu no har vært for vanskelig, så noen andre har laget den andre
<Aeyoun> "For vanskelig"?
<RoyK> dårlig med tilgang for nye stemmer der
<Aeyoun> Om noen har erfaring med iptables/ufw og multicast, hadde jeg satt pris på om du kan se på http://askubuntu.com/q/252101/18339 :-)
<Aeyoun> Hvem driver egentlig siden? kanskje vedkommende kunne la seg overtale til å la noen andre ta over.
<RoyK> ubuntu.no?
<RoyK> tror det er jo-erlend
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva med den multicast-greia?
<Aeyoun> Royk, jeg blokkerer noe jeg selv mener ikke bli blokkert.
<Aeyoun> *ikke bør bli
<Aeyoun> —og skjønner elgsteik hva jeg gjør galt.
<Aeyoun> Uhm, tydligvis ble rettet til elgsteik. :-P
<RoyK> om du ikke blokkerer multicast og ikke nettleverandøren gjør det, og ikke nettet mellom nettleverandøren og resten gjør det, så...
<RoyK> mange isp-er blokkerer multicast
<Aeyoun> Oh, feilmeldingene jeg får er fra ufw lokalt på min maskin. Multicast blir blokkert på vei ut av min maskin av ufw.
<Aeyoun> RoyK, om du ser på konfigurasjonen jeg postet på Ask Ubuntu så sier jeg explicit at igmp, icmpv6, og udp til multicast-rangen er tillatt. Likevel blokkerer ufw det.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva sier loggene?
<RoyK> åh
<RoyK> ser
<RoyK> kanskje greit å poste en bug, evt se over iptables-reglene
<RoyK> evt bare "ufw allow ff00::/8"
<RoyK> og samme for v4
<RoyK> Aeyoun: ah
<RoyK> Aeyoun: du tillater icmp, men ikke icmpv6
<RoyK> icmp har protokollnummer 1, icmpv6 58
<RoyK> så der har du nok løsninga
<Mathias> så var det å slåss med pulseaudio :s
<RoyK> Aeyoun: funka det?
<Mathias> hmm, har et lite problem her, prøver å få lyden på laptopen til å streames til rpien (har prøvd en del drit nå (f.eks. airplay-greia i paprefs))
<Mathias> aner ikke om det er pien som loker eller maskinen
<Aeyoun> RoyK, ble litt opptatt. Overumplet med et surprisemåltid.
<Aeyoun> RoyK, "ufw allow udp|tcp" ingen måte å tillate andre protokoller direkte derifra. Da må jeg innom iptables-style reglene (before[6].rules)
<Aeyoun> RoyK, loggen klager da virkelig på protokoll nummer 2 og ikke 1. Som er igmp, om jeg ikke har bommet stygt.
<Aeyoun> Jeg mener at reglen "-A ufw6-before-output -p icmpv6 -d ff00::/8 -j ACCEPT" burde ha tillatt og altså ikke triggret denne feilen "[UFW BLOCK] IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=fe80:0000:0000:0000:f66d:feee:feee:feee DST=ff02:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0002 LEN=56 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=255 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=ICMPv6 TYPE=133 CODE=0"
<Mathias> fuck yeah! endelig :D
<Mathias> rygel med gststreamer var løsningen
<Mathias> rofl
<Mathias> hvis jeg dreper rygel, og prøver å koble til på nytt vil den ikke streame, men hvis jeg ber rpien koble til den over upnp (via bubbleupnp på telefonen) vil den med en gang
<Aeyoun> Ikke akkurat en løsning, *sigh* http://falconmt.dyndns.biz/logs-flooded-with-igmp-and-ufw/
<RoyK> Aeyoun: det du posta som din ufw status inneholdt ikke icmpv6
<Aeyoun> RoyK, joda. Se det jeg skriver om /etc/ufw/user6.rules:
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-07
<RoyK> http://www.tu.no/industri/2013/02/07/se-norsk-uav-i-strid <-- lurer på hva som skal til for å lage en åpen variant av denne
<RoyK> ...og hvor lang tid det tar før den blir stempla som ulovlig :D
<f00f-> ulovlig med radiostyrt helikopter?
<RoyK> neida, men klassifiserer det sikkert ulovlig om det blir avansert nok
<IvarB> hmm skummelt
<IvarB> nano-uav faktisk
<RoyK> til en mill stykket om wikipedia har rett
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> dg
<sweaty> god dag
<Mathias> https://code.google.com/p/spotify-notify/ et must hvis man har spotify!
<Mathias> sweaty: mye kos med debianen din? :P
<blaamann> http://juha.saarinen.org/8133
<sweaty> Mathias: Yup, men fortsatt hyggelig å være her :)
<RoyK> debian og ubuntu er jo såpass like...
 * RoyK bruker masse RHEL og CentOS og ScientificLinux på jobb - ikke fullt så kult
<sweaty> Hvis det er 3 epler og du tar bort 2, hvor mange har du? a: 1 b: 2 c: 3
<sweaty> ikke apple relatert :P
<RoyK> tja - har du tre disker i raid-5 og tar bort to ... vel
<RoyK> ;)
<sweaty> Skjønte ikke, man har uansett 3 epler (har som i eie) om man ikke gir dem bort
<sweaty> Men hvis det er tre epler i kurven og man tar ut to av dem, da er det bare et eple igjen i kurven
<sweaty> wh00t :P
<Mathias> sweaty: kommer an på eplene
<sweaty> Mathias: å?
<Mathias> om du kan putte en i foran sitter du igjen med en stykk idiot, gjelder spesielt hvis oset til eplene begynner på i
<sweaty> hehe :P
<sweaty> En doktor gir deg 3 piller og forteller at du skal ta en hver halvtime. Hvor mange minutter vil pillene vare?
<RoyK> spørs jo hva du gjør med det siste eplet - sår frøene
<Mathias> men brb, ftb på trådløs suger pga lægg
<RoyK> sweaty: seriøst - tror vi kan litt mer matte enn det der ;)
<Mathias> sweaty: kommer an på pillene og om du er narkis
<RoyK> sweaty: se for deg tallrekka 3,1,4,1,5 - den virker enkel å fortsette - hva er den andre måten?
<sweaty> RoyK: Dumme spørsmål dog? :P
<sweaty> Ingen anelse
<sweaty> Men det står "pillene" så da antar jeg summen av alle tre
<Mathias> se for deg tallrekken `echo "scale=100000000000\n22/7" | bc`, fortsett med den
<RoyK> Mathias: prøv deg på den tallrekka ;)
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> gir vepsen noe å surre med en liten stund
<sweaty> RoyK: En bonde hadde 17 sauer, og alle unntatt 9 døde. Hvor mange igjen?
<RoyK> sweaty: det er jo bare +/-
<Mathias> sweaty: gjør det om til kaniner
<RoyK> kjedelig
<sweaty> RoyK: svaret er ikke relativt
<Mathias> da har du en halv million på et par år
<RoyK> sweaty: prøv den tallrekka - det er ikke så vanskelig ;)
<sweaty> Hvor mange dyr av hvert kjønn hadde Moses med i arken?
<RoyK> 42
<RoyK> det er jo Svaret
<Mathias> sweaty: hvor mange konsonanter i RoyK?
<RoyK> sweaty, Mathias: det neste tallet i rekka er 9
<sweaty> Hvor mange to-kroners frimerker er det i et dusin?
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> sweaty: hvor mange snes går det på en skokk?
<Mathias> RoyK: 3+1=4, 4+1=5 osv eller? sånn jeg ser den, lol
<sweaty> RoyK: En hel haug! :D
<RoyK> Mathias: neste tall er som sagt 9, tallet etter er 2
<Mathias> blærg
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, det var den enkle løsninga, jeg ser etter den andre
<sweaty> Del 30 med 1/2 og legg til 10. Hva blir svaret?
<Mathias> sweaty: ½ eller?
<sweaty> Mathias: 70
<sweaty> :O
<sweaty> Det var copy-paste
<sweaty> :P
<RoyK> Mathias: klarer du resten? ;)
<sweaty> Hvis det er 3 epler og du tar bort 2, hvor mange har du? 2 - du tok dem, husker du ikke?
<RoyK> Mathias: du har fått de fem første, og så to til
<sweaty> Den var dum
<RoyK> så, 3,1,4,1,5... - hva kommer etter? ikke 1,6
<Mathias> RoyK: 65
<Mathias> 6,5*
<Mathias> pi
<Mathias> 3,14159265
<sweaty> RoyK: Morsomt :P
<Mathias> jeg kan ta en morsommere
<Mathias> 1,6,1,8,0
<Mathias> begin
<sweaty> Har nok for dårlig inteligens for sånt nå
<RoyK> http://www.google.no/imgres?imgurl=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-NwzsX7x56mM/UCLeWmikFVI/AAAAAAAAEsE/YCbPmfTl2kE/s1600/be-rational-get-real.png&imgrefurl=http://rationallyspeaking.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-community-of-reason-self-assessment.html&h=320&w=320&sz=52&tbnid=OsxXqzvBqMP_ZM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=87&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dget%2Breal%2Bget%2Brational%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=get+real+get+rational&usg=__TxBZjku0NXjrmkE03CXoUHIn1Uc=&docid=BeVq35st8qwHuM&hl
<Mathias> menneh minecraft
<sweaty> tinyurl!
<sweaty> :P
<RoyK> http://kurl.no/lagurl.php
<RoyK> ops
<RoyK> http://kurl.no/viuP
<RoyK> den
<sweaty> roten av -1
<sweaty> :P
<sweaty> Det var en gang en rot
<RoyK> brukes i endel utregninger
<sweaty> ok, trodde ikke man kunne ta roten av et negativt tall?
<RoyK> nei, du kan ikke det
<RoyK> det er hele poenget
<sweaty> hva var det som brukes i en del utregninger? :P
<RoyK> rota av -1
<sweaty> psssst....
<f00f-> imaginære tall
<f00f-> "i"
<RoyK> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagin%C3%A6re_tall
<sweaty> RoyK: Er der allerede :P
<Mathias> RoyK: bruk den engelske wikien :P
<Mathias> noen mulighet til å få libnotify til å komplett ignorere at et spesifikt program er i fullscreen?
<sweaty> MÃ¥ studere mere matte :P
<RoyK> sweaty: heh
<RoyK> lykke til - det er gøy :)
<sweaty> :)
<RoyK> om noen er på mattenøtter http://www.tu.no/hjernetrim/mattenotter/
<RoyK> mye moro her
<RoyK> forresten - om noen har hjemmeraid og en liten ssd liggende - denne ser ganske fin ut https://github.com/stec-inc/EnhanceIO
<Mathias> hva het det programmet som lot deg herje litt med unity?
<RoyK> vim
<Mathias> ...
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
 * Mathias kaster en heks på RoyK
 * RoyK flirer 
<RoyK> -- .- - .... . .- ... | -.- .- -. | -. --- .-. | .. -.- -.- . | -- --- .-. ... .
<RoyK> litt feil der, kanskje
<RoyK> jeje
<RoyK> e=mc2 => energy = milk * coffee ^2
<sweaty> nå får laptopen ssd :-)
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-08
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> sweaty: sweet
<RoyK> hrmf
<geirha> 1337
<malin> leet :P
<RoyK> jau
 * blaamann installerte 13.04
<f00f-> tabbe!
<blaamann> Større tabbe å love dama å lage bacalao til middag :-/
<f00f-> æsh
<f00f-> :p
<citoyen> namnam
 * blaamann fikk det til igjen http://bildr.no/view/1387076
<f00f-> faller vel i smak hos bikkjen det der ja
<Solskogen> hvordan i svarte huleste kan jeg slå av framebuffer i ubuntu?
<malin> Solskogen: kan dette hjelpe mon tro? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484385
<Mathias> og der spiste en drawer minecraften min :(
<malin> drawer?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/add-stacks-to-unity-launcher-with.html
<Mathias> nå klarer launcheren å akkurat slippe å stacke masse tull :D
<RoyK> malin: ?
<IvarB> minecraft?
<malin> RoyK: ja?
<malin> Mathias: hm, drawer virker jo ikke helt dumt
 * RoyK aner ikke hva malin og Mathias snakker om
<malin> RoyK: jeg spurte Mathias om hva i huleste drawer er
<malin> også fant jeg ut at det ikke var inne i huleste
<malin> men noe stacking
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-09
<f00f-> stack-stack-stack
<Mathias> malin: fått prøvd det?
<Solskogen> malin: nei, desverre. det virker ikke.
<Solskogen> men blacklist cirrus derimot
<malin> Mathias: nope
<malin> f00f- har hengt seg opp :P stuck in the stack :D
<malin> Solskogen: oki :) men det vil si du fant ut hvordan å gjøre det?
<Solskogen> jepp
<hjd> Hvis noen vil bli med å teste neste versjon av Ubuntu og sjekke at ting fungerer som de skal, se http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/02/cadence-weeks-quality-and-you.html :)
<geirha> 1337
 * RoyK tøffer seg i retning moss...
<RoyK> http://www.dagbladet.no/2013/02/08/nyheter/innenriks/ulykke/25660690/ <--  flinke tromsøværinger...
<blaamann> RoyK: http://www.bt.no/nyheter/lokalt/Bilister-innforer-anarki-1790298.html
<RoyK> det er jo bare kaos - det i tromsø, var litt verre ;)
<geirha> Ser ut som en parkeringsvakts våte drøm
<Mathias> malin: /nick malinux :P
<Aeyoun> +1
<sweaty> Rekk opp en hånd de som synes awesome wm er praktisk?
<sweaty> :-P
<Mathias> o
<Mathias> \
<Mathias> glemte et mellomrom der
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-10
<Atluxity> jeg prøvde awesome, men minimalistisk passer ikke mine forventninger
<Mathias> unity/xfce/lxde
<RoyK> traceroute -m 70 216.81.59.173 # :)
<Mathias> så mange som skulle paste den :o
<RoyK> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534898_238920456245188_1996862438_n.png
<Mathias> haha
<malin> Mathias: du vil jeg skal kalle meg Malinux?
<malin> kult
<malin> eller hva med Malinx
<malin> eller Malin*x
<Mathias> det funker også :P
<malin> tihi ja :)
<IvarB> Malin^x
<malin> :D
<IvarB> do it ;)
<IvarB> kledelig :)
<Malinux> ja :D
<Malinux> tihi, dette var jo kult. Takk Mathias for en kul ide, så får jeg fikse opp i nicket sånn etterhvert når RoyK rebooter serveren, slik at jeg får dette nicket automatisk os v
<Mathias> np :P
<Malinux> :D
 * RoyK booter da aldri noe
<Malinux> RoyK: tja, hender at irc.karslbakk rebootes ?
<Malinux> når det kommer oppdateringer osv
<Malinux> kernel-updates
<RoyK> joda
<Malinux> ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: kanskje serveren snøvler litt avogtil og trenger en god gammeldags støvling?
<RoyK> apropos... *** En omstart av datamaskinen er nødvendig ***
<Mathias> jeg bare ignorerer den til laptopen tryner/detter i gulvet
<RoyK> Malinux: hva med Malynx? så får du med litt gaupe i slengen...
<Malinux> det kunne jo vært fett :)
<Mathias> lynx er jo også en browser :P
<Malinux> og en del av Luicid Lynx eller 10.04
<RoyK> jau... ganske dårlig tekstnettleser, sammenlikna med links2 og w3m
<Mathias> RoyK: men den funker til å google enkle saker i et desperat øyeblikk
<RoyK> Malinx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lynx_lynx_poing.jpg Ø=
<RoyK> :)
 * RoyK bestiller etpar nye pi-er
<Mathias> very much pi (norsk uttalelse) in here...
<Malinux> 2pi
<Malinux> star wreck 2pi er det visst noe som heter, noe spinoff av star wreck som skal være noe parodi på startrekk
<RoyK> helvetes "østmarkas venner" vil ha skogen for seg selv og mener syklister er noen forferdelige mennesker som ødelegger skogen og kjører ned snille markatraskere
<f00f-> høres fornuftig ut
<f00f-> i bergen har vi noen trapper opp en fjellside som folk er utrolig glad i å løpe opp.. og der argumenterer en del folk for at det skal bli forbudt å gå ned samme vei, fordi folk på vei ned ødelegger rekordførsøkene til dem som løper opp
<Malinux> ja, skal en tro østmarkas venner så ligger det vel masse lik langs veien, turgåere som ante fred og ingen i det de momentant og brutlat ble drept av en kondomdressyklist som hensynsløst breiet seg og brukte hele turstiens breddee
<Malinux> så man kan da gå opp og ikke ned, noe som vili ende med at fjellet på sikt blir det mestg befolkete området i Bergen
<Malinux> om man ikke finner en annenn sti ned
<Malinux> Ulrikken?
<Solskogen> stolzn
<Solskogen> som det heter i disse web 3.0-tider
<Solskogen> aka Stoltzekleiven
<Mathias> f00f-: lag snubletråd midt i trappa
<Mathias> O'Connor had left Dublin to go up to Belfast for a bit of skydiving. Late Sunday evening he was found in tree by a farmer. "What happened?", said the farmer, Liam replied:" That his parachute failed to open". Well, said the farmer, if you had of asked the locals before you jumped, they would have told you nothing opens here on a Sunday.
<Mathias> haha :D
<RoyK> Malinux: heheh - ja
<RoyK> Malinux: pensjonister og sånt ligger jo strødd rundt nøklevann
<RoyK> Malinux: har du fått kjøpt deg pi ennå?
<RoyK> den siste versjonen kommer med dobbelt så mye minne (512MB)
<RoyK> http://blog.krisk.org/2013/02/packets-of-death.html <-- Ser ut som om Intel har rota seg bort litt med de siste nettkorta sine...
<RoyK> - With MIFARE DESFire EV1, data transfer
<RoyK> rates up to 848 kbit/s can be achieved, allowing fast data transmission.
<RoyK> (alt er relativt)
<RoyK> Malinux: har du sånt trondheimsreisekort
<RoyK> ?
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, har ikke bestilt enda, men tror jeg skulle få en av en kompis i Trondheim, visst ikke, så kommer jeg nok etterhvert å kjøpe meg en
<RoyK> koster vel 350 penger
<RoyK> ikke så ille
<RoyK> men ny 50mm er kanskje høyere på ønskelista? ;)
<Malinux> ny 50mm er høyere på lista akkurat nå ja :) dessuten koster bare pi-en 350kroner
<Malinux> så kommer jo diverse kabler etc i tillegg da
<RoyK> ja, en mobillader eller noe
<RoyK> og hdmikambel
<RoyK> kabel, evt
<Mathias> som totalt koster en hundrings
<RoyK> på ebukta får du det nok billigere
<Mathias> trenger ikke hdmi-kabel på 10 meter for det :P
<RoyK> bare ikke kjøp de billigste usb-kablene - det har jeg brent meg på
<Malinux> spørs hvor pi-en står osv, men den er liten og får plass i et lite sort kabinett
<Mathias> hehehe
<RoyK> de har så tynne ledere at de ikke funker til å lade
<Malinux> også trenger jeg en tv
<Mathias> og de knekker utrolig lett
<Malinux> tv-ene?
<Mathias> Malinux: du finner de overalt!
<Mathias> jeg har to tver på soverommet.... :P
<RoyK> Malinux: du får en 32tommer kasta etter deg for ganske lite
<Mathias> går også an å spørre bekjente om de har en tv som er på tur ut
<Malinux> også vil ha 50tommer eller mer
<Mathias> Malinux: projektor!
<Mathias> hvis du driter i garantien kan du åpne den og lage pien embedded inni!
<Mathias> det hadde vært kult :P
<RoyK> Malinux: 50 fot tv?
<Malinux> Mathias: prosjektor som tar 21:9 hadde vært fett
<Malinux> lage pien embedded inni, hva vil det si?
<Malinux> Mathias: jeg vil ha en plasma-skjerm
<Mathias> bygge den inni projektoren
<Malinux> aha :) smart
<RoyK> hvorfor plasma?
<Malinux> det bør gå fint
<RoyK> lcd er jo like bra i disse dager
<Malinux> fordi det er nærmest bilderør
<Mathias> RoyK: så man kan brenne "DØ" inn på skjermen
<RoyK> (og nei, led er ikke noe annet enn lcd)
<Malinux> tja, til film så er plasma best tror jeg
<Malinux> og nei, det brenner seg ikke fast lengere nå har jeg lest
<Mathias> å? :P
<Mathias> har en selv, fra 2009
<RoyK> "led-tv" er bare lcd-tv med led-baklys
<Malinux> led er bare en annen måte å lyse opp lcd-cellene
<Mathias> den brenner seg relativt lett
<Mathias> men det sitter ikke like godt
<Malinux> Mathias: ikke nå lengere. Ut fra hva jeg leser, så står det at innbrenning ikke lengere et problem
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> det har ikke vært noe stort problem med plasma, egentlig
<Mathias> og er det ekstra ille kjører jeg bare "antiburn" eller hva det nå heter på den :P viser bare hvis skjerm
<RoyK> det henger igjen i noen minutter om det står på lenge
<RoyK> men ikke noe permanent
<Mathias> er en ting som er permanent på den though
<RoyK> på hva?
<Malinux> Mathias: hm, "Antiburn". kanskje kult navn om brannvesenet blir privatisert en eller annen gang under en høyre-regjering
<RoyK> hehehe
<Malinux> evt. firebusters
<Mathias> undertekstområdet er brent inn, man merker det kun på veldig mørke scener eller sort skjerm (som egentlig bare skrur av skjermen)
<RoyK> privatisert brannvesen er vel omtalt av pratchett i discworld-bøkene
<Mathias> Malinux: hahaha
<Mathias> privatisert brannvesen har eksistert før
<Mathias> da var det forsikringsselskapene som hadde de
<Mathias> hadde du ikke betalt forsikring til det selskapet dro de bare videre
<RoyK> først privatisert brannvesen, så lokale hjelpere som løper rundt og selger forsikringer og tenner på ting når ikke folk tegner
<Malinux> hihi
<Malinux> kapitalisme med andre ord
<RoyK> jau
<Mathias> pyroisme med det tredje ord
<RoyK> Malinux: les discworld-bøkene - du kan låne noen ;)
<RoyK> ikke alt er like bra, menmen
<Malinux> ok. hva handler discworld-bøkene om?
<RoyK> det er en slags fantacy
 * Malinux liker nye nicket som Mathias fant på :D tihi
<RoyK> bare veldig lite seriøst
<Mathias> Malinux: :D
<Malinux> RoyK: ok
<Malinux> Mathias: <3
<Malinux> nemlig ei som har tatt et nick som er genialt. Ei som kaller seg nixie
<RoyK> Malinux: registrer nicket ditt, da
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg må gjøre det
<Malinux> og hvordan gjorde jeg det igjen nå da?
<Mathias> /ns register
<Mathias> eller /msg nickserv register
<Mathias> men du kan også groupe nick sammen
<Mathias> se: help group
<Mathias> ellernoe
<RoyK> må vel registrere nicket før du kan gruppe ting
<Mathias> aner ikke :P
<RoyK> tror det
<Mathias> husker bare hva det het :P
<Mathias> RoyK: men btw, fant ut en måte å slenge maskinen i strømsparemodus :D
<Mathias> jupiter :D
<geirha> ja, ser ut til å være tingen.  /msg nickserv help group
<geirha> Kanskje jeg skal sikre meg geriha, geisha og gierha
<Malinux> Mathias: sikker på det ikke er mer enn det jeg skal skrive?
<Mathias> relativt
<Malinux> får nemlig you are already loged in as Main_
<Mathias> tror du kan groupe da
<Malinux> Mathias: det er: /msg nickserv register <passord>
<Mathias> og epost tror jeg
<geirha> Malinux: /msg nickserv help group
<Mathias> men register sender deg på riktig vei :P
<Malinux> Mathias: ok jeg aner ikke en gang hva groups er :)
<Malinux> elle å groupe
<Malinux> jeg veit hva groupies er da
<Mathias> hehe
<geirha> Synes hjelpeteksten forklarer det ganske bra jeg
<Mathias> Malinux: kan forklares lett, flere nick på samme konto
<Malinux> Mathias: ok
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-03
<qwebirc5559> hei hva trenger jeg for at "silverlight" skal kjøre i firefox?
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || Godt nyttår! :)
<IvarB> hva slags server?
<Malinux> veninna mi har en gammel maskin, som nå blir server. Den kommer vel til å bli brukt som torrentserver + filserver i alle fall
<Malinux> typen hennes er sånn nettverksfyr
<Malinux> datamann
<Mathias> hihi, hørt om fyret som ble til et nettverksfyr?
<Malinux> Mathias:  var det Dyna eller var det Ferder fyr det?
<Mathias> aner ikke :P
<Malinux> oki :) :p
<IvarB> fyrtårn med 3G mast
<IvarB> :P
<Malinux> min første tanke var at det var litt overkill og at han som er vant med digre serversystemer, tenker i store baner, men kanskje det ikke er så dumt :)
<Mathias> skal du kjøre VMer? :p
<IvarB> Malinux: det er fint i VMware sammenheng når du kan flytte VM'r mellom fysiske maskiner
<IvarB> men det har lite for seg i en hjemme-server-sammenheng når man kun kjører ting på en maskin og ikke har noe stor belastning
<Mathias> ESXi har vel en fin prislapp også?
<IvarB> gratis
<Mathias> :o
<IvarB> vsphere derimot...
<Malinux> IvarB: I see
<Malinux> så da skjønner jeg ikke helt hvorfor det settes opp :) men men
<IvarB> erg.. vsphere er nye navnet på esxi
<Mathias> Xen er vel gratis
<IvarB> Xen er sær på hw
<Mathias> :p
<Malinux> haha Xen :)
<Malinux> eller Eksen :p
<Mathias> Xen /ˈzɛn/
<IvarB> uttales vel Zen
<IvarB> eller på norsk; Senn
<IvarB> :P
<Mathias> skrev jo uttale rett over :P
<IvarB> ja, men forståelig? nei
<Mathias> joda
<Mathias> ' primary stress, z som i zebra, e som i bed, n som i nigh
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> :)
<IvarB> klart som blekk
<Mathias> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPA
<Mathias> praktisk å kunne de vanligste måtene å uttale ting :P
<Mathias> fint om man ikke har peiling på hvordan et ord uttales
<RoyK> Mathias: må bare lære IPA først ;)
<Mathias> ;P
<RoyK> IPA kan jo være rimelig kompliserte greier...
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> eller veldig enkelt og snadder om du snakker om India Pale Ale :D
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> IPA kan forhindre IPA
<qwebirc19344> god dagen eller god morgen eller hvordan folk føler i går hadde jeg en del spørsmål om silverlight på linux. jeg fant flere sløsninger, men den som fyngerete best for meg var dette http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/use-silverlight-in-firefox-chrome-in-ubuntu-via-pipelight-plugin/
<qwebirc19344> løsninger
<qwebirc19344> vet dette er ikke et spørsmål men syntes som en ubuntu og linux bruker at det var vært å dele
<Mathias> skader aldri å dele hva som har funket og hva som ikke funker :P
<qwebirc19344> bare hyggelig :)
<Malinux> nå har qwebirc19344 forsvunnet, men vedkommene etterspurte vel en løsning som ikke bruker wine. Den pipelight-løsningen bruker jo wine
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-04
<Mathias> en ting jeg savner i nautilus på søkefunksjonen er hvor langt-ish den har søkt, og om den er ferdig med å søke
<geirha> Det forutsetter at den vet hvor mye som er igjen å søke
<Mathias> kan omså bare si hvor mange mapper den har søkt igjennom f.eks.
<Mathias> praktisk når man skal søke gjennom 40 gb windows
<Mathias> fant det jeg letet etter :P
<Mathias> /media/mathias/0EA604E2A604CC61/Windows/CSC/v2.0.6/namespace/kknfp1/Brukere$/Elever/2110stma/Mine dokumenter/Norsk
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> 115 tegn bare
<dr0> Mathias: Kan du ikke pipe find til pv eller no?
<geirha> Det lå under C:\Windows ?
<Mathias> vel, alt etter /media/mathias/blah er C:\ :p
<geirha> todos() { unset _p; [[ $PWD/ != "$1/"* ]] && return; _p=${PWD/#"$1"/$2} _p=${_p^^} _p=${_p//\//\\}; [[ $_p = $2: ]] && _p+=\\; _p+=\>; }; PROMPT_COMMAND='todos /media/mathias/0EA604E2A604CC61 C:'; PS1='${_p-\u@\h:\w\$ }'
<geirha> Bare hyggelig
<geirha> Mangler godsaker som ~1 dog
<Mathias> og hva gjør den der? :p
<geirha> endrer prompten til  'brukernavn@vertsnavn:katalog$ '
<geirha> men hvis du gjør  'cd /media/mathias/0EA604E2A604CC61'  blir prompten  'C:\>'
<Mathias> fint å vite
<Mathias> er ikke så mye å svirrer inni c:\
<Mathias> er mest når jeg må skrive oppgaver jeg må inn i det landet der
<geirha> Mine dokumenter burde endres til  MINEDO~1  for best effekt
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-05
<qwebirc96610> my screen is black in ubuntu not in windows whats wrong
<Malinux> Kommer an på hva du mener med at det er sort skjerm/ It depends what you mean about black screen
<qwebirc96610> den starter på normalt vis ,kan skimte veldig svakt noe ,men i windows er allt ok
<RoyK> får du opp gravisk innloggingsskjerm?
<RoyK> grafisk, evt
<qwebirc96610> ja
<qwebirc96610> kjører alle tester der ,men ingen skjermbilde i ubuntu etterpå
<RoyK> hvilken ubuntu-versjon?
<qwebirc96610> tror det er 12.10 med den blir jo oppgradert jevnlig
<Malinux> lsb_release -a
<RoyK> qwebirc96610: distroversjonen oppdaterers ikke med mindre du spesifikt ber om det
<RoyK> qwebirc96610: hva sier den kommandoen Malinux gav deg?
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-06
<Dry_Lips> Noen som vet om det er mulig å finne ut av hvilken versjon av et operativsystem en .deb er pakket for, hvis en ikke vet det på forhånd?
<lolcat> Jeg vil sette opp mesh-nettverk
<Dry_Lips> Jeg spør en gang til...
<Dry_Lips> Noen som vet om det er mulig å finne ut av hvilken versjon av et operativsystem en .deb er pakket for, hvis en ikke vet det på forhånd?
<geirha> Tror ikke det finnes noen metadata om det
<geirha> Men du kan sikkert av og til finne ut av det med   dpkg -I fil.deb
<geirha> En Ubuntu-pakke vil typisk ha Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <...> f.eks.
<geirha> dvs. en deb-fil fra pakkearkivene
<Dry_Lips> aha
<Dry_Lips> skal prøve
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: du kan se i pakke.deb/DEBIAN/changelog — er informasjon der om hvilken stream den er for iallfall (unstable, testing, stable) og en dato.
<Aeyoun> Match stream og dato mot versjonsnummeret listet på Wikipedia.
<Dry_Lips> Aeyoun: Du mener i selve .deb? Jeg åpna pakken, men det er ingen changelog som ligger under /DEBIAN
<Dry_Lips> Er en fil som heter "control"
<geirha> å, du har kilden?
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: Det er med andre ord ikke en offisiell Debian-pakke du ser på. :)
<Dry_Lips> Nei
<Aeyoun> Den ville hatt watch, changelog, og mer.
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: da må du ty til å matche dependencier i control med hvilke versjoner som var i hvilke releases.
<Dry_Lips> Jeg vet at den er pakket for Debian Stable, men jeg vet ikke om det er den gamle (Squeeze), eller den nye (Wheezy)
<Aeyoun> Om det ikke er noen versjonsdependencier påstår den som pakket at det bør fungere overalt. Så lykke til med den. ;-)
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: Bruk samme trikset med changelog filen men match release-datoen for pakken (hvorenn du fikk den fra) med hva som var stable at the time?
<geirha> Dry_Lips: Hva har den på Depends in control-fila?
<Dry_Lips> geirha: http://pastebin.com/2K2iC8jM
<Dry_Lips> Men det følger med noen dependencies
<Dry_Lips> Disse her følger med: http://pastebin.com/7cJaq1x9
<geirha> libc6 (>= 2.3)
<geirha> ser gammel ut
<Dry_Lips> Aha... Squeeze, mao?
<geirha> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libc6&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<geirha> Tja ...
<geirha> libjpeg8 (>= 8c)
<geirha> http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libjpeg8
<geirha> squeeze har 8b
<geirha> så da er det nok wheezy den er ment for
<geirha> (jeg bare plukket ut libjpeg8 tilfeldig)
<Dry_Lips> ja, wheezy har 8d
<Dry_Lips> Men ok, takk for hjelpen begge to!
<Dry_Lips> :)
<Dry_Lips> Og dessuten, da vet jeg fremgangsmåten hvis jeg lurer på dette i fremtiden! :)
<lolcat> fack
<lolcat> Sovet 1 time de siste to døgnene
<Dry_Lips> lolcat: get some sleep, man
<lolcat> skal prøve
<Mathias> lolcat: trening til tg?
<lolcat> heh
<lolcat> Noen som hører pa radio?
<Malinux> lolcat: jeg gjør
<Malinux> men ikke akkurat nå altså, men jeg er radio-lytter
<Malinux> går som oftest i NRK alltid nyheter
<Malinux> Det ultimate for meg er en sending med Grossvold + Steinfeldt
<lolcat> Malinux: Men hvem som har tullespørsmål?
<Malinux> hvem som har tullespørsmål? Hva tenker du?
<RoyK> det lolcat sa?
<RoyK> :D
<RoyK> herregud, lolcat
<RoyK> snakk om å drite seg ut ;)
<RoyK> http://radio.nrk.no/serie/verdens-rikeste-land/mynf13002214/06-02-2014#t=48m3s
<Malinux> men hva referer lolcat til? han sa: Men hvem som har tullespørsmål?
<RoyK> han nordlendingen
<Malinux> av Grossvold og Steinfeldt?
<RoyK> med litt lys stemme
<Malinux> aner ikke hvem det er. hvilken kanal?
<RoyK> url over
<Malinux> den du postet?
<RoyK> s/nordlending/finnmarking/
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> fikk den fra lolcat
<Malinux> men den kom jo etter at lolcat skrev det han skrev, altså ble det jo umlig for å forstå hva det dreide seg om
<RoyK> ja, men har vært litt ut og inn
<RoyK> har ikke helt historikk her nå
<RoyK> så sorry om jeg senposter
<lolcat> Malinux: Jeg ante ikke hvem faen som intervjuet meg
<lolcat> Jeg sto halveis i sovne pa oslo s
<lolcat> Sa undersokte jeg og fant riktig program og del
<RoyK> lolcat: prøv med bullshitfilter neste gang :D
<lolcat> ?
<lolcat> Det ville jo ikke vaert morsomt a svart seriost
<lolcat> Hun stilte sann tolv sporsmal
<lolcat> Skjonte jo at det var tull, men jeg tenkte jeg kunne bygge litt opp under stereotypier
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> da bør du smøre på litt mer neste gang ;)
<lolcat> Ikke letter etter to dager nesten uten sovn
<lolcat> Nar jeg lukker oynene horer jeg stemmer
<lolcat> litt interessant, litt skummelt
<lolcat> RoyK: Klarer jeg 150 meter rundt en bygning med en direksjonell antenne?
<RoyK> - I hate it when the voices in my head go silent I never know what the are planning
<RoyK> - I hate it when the voices in my head go silent. I never know what the arey planning
<RoyK> etv
<RoyK> evt
<RoyK> ettvvlleltlt
<RoyK> lolcat: *rundt* en bygning?
<RoyK> om det er 2,4 eller 5GHz 802.11n du snakker om, så går ikke signalene *rundt* bygninger
<lolcat> Ja, den blokkerer akkurat LOS
<RoyK> de går i beste fall gjennom
<lolcat> Har flyttet ruteren opp til vinduet, jeg kan vel sjekke rekkevidde uten antenne
<lolcat> Har litt lyst til aa kjore opp broadband-hamnet
<RoyK> lolcat: tegnsettproblemer? ;)
<lolcat> jau
<lolcat> bsd er merkelig i dag
<lolcat> men jeg begynner a blir trott
<lolcat> for ta eb melatonin og sa sovne
<RoyK> hemmeligheten er vel å komme seg ut og få litt dagslys
<RoyK> dagslys stimulerer til produksjon av meltonin, så du sover bedre
<RoyK> med litt fysisk trening på toppen, så blir det ikke noe dårligere ;)
<RoyK> traske en tur til ullevålsetra, for eksempel?
<Mathias> noen måter å få ping til å fargelegge output?
<Mathias> helst tilfeldige farger :p
<Mathias> kan jeg ha den som et lite vindu og se når pakker dropper
<RoyK> Mathias: cw
<Mathias> fungerer nok ikke spesielt godt på en VPS
<RoyK> hvordan er en VPS forskjellig fra andre installasjoner?
<geirha> Med GNU grep kan du fargelegge linjer
<Mathias> RoyK: VPSen har ikke alsa ;P
<Mathias> eller pulseaudio
<Mathias> geirha: random?
<geirha> hm?
<Mathias> random fargelegging
<geirha> nei, bare en farge
<RoyK> Mathias: http://freecode.com/projects/cw
<geirha> det var noe anna enn apt-cache show cw
<RoyK> ja
<Mathias> jeg antok du mente pakken cw ;P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> nei, den er noe litt annet ;)
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-07
<P_L26> gud nat alle samen !
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-09
<Malinux>  Hvor sjekker jeg om jeg ikke får ssh-et meg inn i ubuntu-server-boksen min?
<Malinux> har heldigvis opp en kobling allerede, men får ikke laget en ny
<Malinux> ssh: connect to host malinkb.dyndns.org port 22: No route to host
<hjd> Malinux: FÃ¥r du pinget den?
<Malinux> ser ut som det går om jeg bruker ip-adressen, men ikke domenet :S
<hjd> Aha.
<Malinux> men om jeg bruker domenet i nettleseren så kommer jeg frem til rett sted, så hva kan ha skjedd?
<Malinux> auch. den har byttet ut ip-en med den interne :S
<Malinux> dyndns har
<Malinux> eller ddclient eller noe sånt
<Malinux> merkelich
<Malinux> kanskje domenet mitt har havnet i blacklist
<Malinux> men jeg husker ikke hvor blacklist er
<Malinux> kanske /etc/ssh
<hjd> Men... du får opp domenet i nettleseren, men du får ikke pinget det?
<Malinux> jeg får pinget domenet ja, men får opp lokal-ipen
<Malinux> og ikke den eksterne
<hjd> Og boksen er ikke på den interne nettverket?
<Malinux> From malin-M15a.local (192.168.0.102) icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<Malinux> hjd: boksen min? Nei
<hjd> Har du noe i /etc/hosts for den addressen?
<Malinux> har ingen /etc/hosts
<hjd> :s
<hjd> Trodde da alltid man fikk en standard /etc/hosts (om ikke annet med localhost/navnet på maskinen)
<Malinux> mulig.
<Malinux> jeg har i alle fall før hatt en allow og en deny hosts
<Malinux> jeg har en denyhosts.conf
<Malinux> jeg sjekker den
<RoyK> Dora:~ roy$ host malinkb.dyndns.org
<RoyK> malinkb.dyndns.org has address 192.168.0.101
<Malinux> fant en /var/lib/denyhosts
<RoyK> den der funker nok dårlig fra nettet
<Malinux> men den får jeg ikke tilgang til
<Malinux> ja.. men i nettleseren virker domenet.
<RoyK> Malinux: /etc/hosts.deny
<RoyK> denyhosts oppdaterer jo den
<Malinux> ja, jeg fant ingenting som het noe med hosts i sted, men nå fant jeg
<RoyK> om denyhosts har funnet noe, så oppdateres filene i /var/lib/denyhosts og om ting går ille, så blokkeres ting i /etc/hosts.deny
<Malinux> men i alle fall
<Malinux> i denhosts, så står det kun ip-adresser
<Malinux> og ingen av de er den jeg logger inn fra nå
<Malinux> så problemet her er nok at dyndns tror ip-en min er den interne
<Malinux> virker ikke som ddclient virker mer som det skal
<RoyK> ja, dyndns er på bærtur
<Malinux> da jeg flyttet serveren, måtte jeg oppdatere ip-en manuelt på nettsiden til dyndns
<RoyK> har du fast ip?
<Malinux> nope
<RoyK> da bør jo dyndns funke om ting skal være på stell :P
<Malinux> ja, men det gjør det visst ikke. Etter jeg startet å betale for dyndns, så har det jo blitt dårligere
<Malinux> mener jeg har betalt noe for det en gang
<RoyK> kan jo fikse noe sjøl, da
<RoyK> er ikke så vanskelig
<Malinux> mulig
<Malinux> evt. så kan jeg jo sende en e-post til lynet og høre om hva de tar for fast-ip
<RoyK> tror jeg betaler 100 i måneden for fast
<RoyK> husker ikke helt
<Malinux> såpass ja
<RoyK> men på toppen av 550 for 60Mbps er jo ikke det så ille
<RoyK> liker å ha fast ip
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> kanskje dette kan hjelpe: http://superuser.com/questions/389125/ddclient-updating-to-local-ip-instead-of-public-ip
<Malinux> gidder ikke betale så mye for å ha fast ip
<Malinux> det virket gitt
<Malinux> prøv å pinge meg nå :D
<RoyK> Dora:~ roy$ host malinkb.dyndns.org
<RoyK> malinkb.dyndns.org has address 37.191.130.125
<Malinux> se der ja :)
<RoyK> får pinga også
<Malinux> hjalp å fikse det som stod i den linken jeg linket til. Må si jeg kan erindre at jeg har gjort nettopp det tidligere en gang
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> ssh med domene virker igjen :D
<RoyK> http://www.yr.no/stad/Italia/Lazio/Roma/langtidsvarsel.html <-- skal en liten tur torsdag-søndag ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: betaler 10/mnd for fast ip
<RoyK> 200 i etablering
<Malinux> ah
<RoyK> det er jo greit
<RoyK> hvor har du nett fra nå?
<Malinux> lynet
<Malinux> ja 10kroner / mnd er greit
<RoyK> men vet ikke hva lynet tar, da
<Dry_Lips> Har et problem med Pappa sin PC... Det er packet loss mellom PC'n hans og routeren... De andre maskinene i huset har ikke det problemet... Er det sannsynlig at det er en triviell ting som en ødelagt kabel som forårsaker dette?
<Dry_Lips> eller kan det være trøbbel med hardware?
<Dry_Lips> Nettverkskort, feks
<Mathias> Dry_Lips: kan være kabel
<Mathias> prøvd en annen?
<Dry_Lips> Skal prøve
<Mathias> hvis det er kablet nett ofc :p
<Dry_Lips> Jepp
<Dry_Lips> er kablet nett
<Mathias> oh god
<Mathias> holdt på å få hjerteinfarkt her
<Mathias> oppdaget en mystisk ny disk på laptopen
<Mathias> så kom jeg på at nokiaen står i usb-modus, haha
<Mathias> skal ikke si jeg har en mangel på livedisks her :P
<Mathias> en minnepinne, en dvd og en nokia :p
<Dry_Lips> Ok, mest sannsynlig var det kabelen
<Mathias> null pakketap nå?
<Dry_Lips> Mathias: Ja, null pakketap... SÃ¥ mest sannsynlig er kabelen herpet
<odavid> are you guys excited about the winter olympics?
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-02
<thiAs> yo
<thiAs> hva er forskjell på rm -rf /* og bare rm -rf
<thiAs> ?
<thiAs> vet du Malinux ?
<thiAs> :P
<Malinux> thiAs: ?
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> rm -rf /* fjerner alt som ligger på /
<Malinux> er nok ikke nødvendig med *
<Malinux> rm -rf
<Malinux> gjør ikke noe, da du ikke har definert hva den skal slette :)
<thiAs> hva er komandoen for å slette absolut alt da?
<thiAs> sånn da? rm -rf /
<Malinux> ja
<thiAs> hvis jeg skal slette så mye som mulig
<Malinux> men ikke en kommando du bør kjøre
<Malinux> hvorfor ønsker du å kjøre den? :)
<thiAs> på seedboxen min. har betalt den fram til den 6/2
<thiAs> så skal jeg ikke bruke den mer
<thiAs> kommer til å kjøpe en shared 400gb til 10EUR om en ukes tid.
<thiAs> har ikke råd til den på 8tb jeg har nå :P blir mye penger
<Malinux> ok
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-04
<elzapp> Noen her som har erfaring med ardour?
<RoyK> tror jeg så vidt har tatt i den
<RoyK> så med andre ord: Nei ;)
<elzapp> :-)
<odinho> elzapp: Ein fyr på jobb (Opera) har skrive deler av Ardour.  Eg har sovidt brukt det til frykteleg enkle greier eit par gongar. :)
<elzapp> odinho: Notert.
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-05
<qwebirc64134> Hei, jeg har et problem med at jeg har glemt passord på ubuntu og jeg får feilmelding når jeg kjører kommendo passwd brukernavn.
<qwebirc64134> jeg får melding om manipulasjonsfeil for autentiseringskode...... noen som kan hjelpe?
<qwebirc64134> har googlet men får ikke noe fornuftig ut av det....
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-10
<carestad> Mathias: du når han her på freenode under nicket Mithrandir for øvrig
<Mathias> ah
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-11
<Mathias> sånn, da har jeg fikset en liten overraskelse til oss
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-13
<ubuntu|87946> sånn, da har jeg bare slengt opp en webchat
<ubuntu|13866> ok, dette så ikke helt bra ut
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-14
<thiAs> Mathias
<thiAs> Mathias: tror jeg dropper å redigere mer i .theme fila
<thiAs> er egentlig greit nå
<thiAs> men jeg tenkte jeg skulle prøve meg på å installere en tarball. men jeg mangler sikkert masse dritt. funker det å kjøre apt-get build-deb ?
<Mathias> build-dep
<thiAs> jeg får hele tida "build is not a command elns
<Mathias> ./configure
<Mathias> make
<Mathias> sudo make install
<Mathias> eller bare les INSTALL
<thiAs> jeg tenkte på feks: sudo apt-get build-deb ffmpeg
<thiAs> hvorfor får jeg "build is not a command"
<Mathias> build- D E P
<Mathias> som i dependency
<thiAs> lol
<thiAs> ok
<thiAs> :P
<thiAs> blind er jeg også ;p
<Mathias> jau
<thiAs> da tester jeg det på irssi
<thiAs> kjører gammal versjon nå
<thiAs> holder det med " sudo purge irssi "
<thiAs> for å fjerne det
<Mathias> apt-get purge
<thiAs> apt-get purge mener jeg ja :)
<thiAs> eller holder det med apt-get remove
<Mathias> samme faen egentlig
 * thiAs prøver purge
<thiAs> brb
<Mathias> irssi har ikke noen filer som blir igjen
<dinkydau> hvordan skjuler jeg min IP i irssi?
<winb> Har du routern som canal digital anbefaler kan du aktivere ipv6. Da får du ipv6-adresse hentet fra mac-adressen til enheten din
<winb> Hvis ikke kan  du kjøre screen og irssi i en droplet fra digitalocean(koster 5 dollar i mnd)
<winb> dinkydau: letteste er https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<winb> dinkydau: Slik som Mathias har
<winb>  /wii Mathias
<Mathias> dinkydau: bare å kontakte staff
<dinkydau> thx
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-08
<gmh> RoyK: Nå har vel ikke ReadyNAS noen ZFS mulighet såvidt meg bekjent.
<gmh> Da må jeg kjøpe meg et ReadyDATA system, men neste gang blir det å bygge egen og sette opp selv så slipper jeg å forholde meg til de begrensninge jeg må i dag :P
<RoyK> gmh: freenas har zfs ;)
<RoyK> evt har gammel-pc-med-masse-disk også zfs
<RoyK> hihi - 'readydata' fra netgear ser *veldig* ut som Supermicro-maskiner
<RoyK> og dem kjenner jeg igjen i blinde
<RoyK> så kanskje bedre å kjøpe en boks fra supermicro og stappe inn et passende OS på den og ta det derfra
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-11
<gmh> RoyK: Er nok det jeg ender opp med ja :)
<RoyK> hm - hva da? mista historikken her
<gmh> Gammel-pc-med-masse-disk eller boks fra Supermicro :)
<RoyK> jupp
<RoyK> har du råd, så er de boksene fra supermicro veldig gode
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-12
<blueking> hva slags bokser fra supermicro ?
<RoyK> servere generelt
<RoyK> funker fint
<RoyK> kjøp en boks fra Dell eller HP og du får noe som funker, men plutselig koster alt mye mer, som minne og disker, og de vil ha ekstra betalt for iDrac eller iLO hvor SuperMicros IPMI kommer fullt funksjonabelt ut av boksen
<RoyK> og det er ikke noe låsing på hva slags disker osv - supermicro selger bare servere - ikke hele systemer - så du kan kjøpe det som passer
<RoyK> så da blir alt så meget bedre, og billigere
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-05
<SUPERNETS> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL BEST IRC NETWORK FUCK YOUR NETWORK
<SUPERNETS>                                                               
<SUPERNETS>                                                             
<SUPERNETS> YOUR IRC NETWORK IS TERRIBLE NO ONE CHATS THERE COME CHAT HERE 
<SUPERNETS>                                                               
<SUPERNETS>                                                              
<SUPERNETS> WE TAKE CHATS TO A NEW LEVEL, SOMETHING YOU'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE
<SUPERNETS> mariogrip vgrd Malinux izznogooood Mathsterk Zongva carestad shazzr AndyOslo^home RoyK_Heime raidghost Eleccy gmh geirha fayelund Blueking IvarB olebrom octanium AndyOslo lubotu3 xenadu winb skandix vgrd_ RoyK PetterH trench matsasc Harjar ducasse njalk ubuntulog
<vgrd> akkurat
<raidghost> Noen som har erfaring med kjøre virtuelt og få PCI-E kort til funke inni den virtuelle?
<raidghost> Altså eksempelvis: ubuntu Server 16.04 main. Og dytte opp en ubuntu virtuelt inni den. Og bruke pci-E harware
<RoyK> kvm?
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-09
<raidghost> Fikk melding under dist upgrade
<raidghost> update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<raidghost> Noe å bry seg om?
<Malinux> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2344518
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-11
<raidghost> cpan vakje så lett å oppgradere som det eg trudde.
<RoyK> hva er du trenger av nytt fra cpan?
<raidghost> RoyK: Du skjønner en tuner proxy ville ha inn HTTP::Cache::Transparent
<raidghost> Og den lot seg ikke installere med versionen jeg kjørte. Så da tenkte jeg sudo cpan && upgrade og så prøve installere saken. Funka det. men applikasjonen min slutta fungere
<raidghost> Device not found. Ensure your device is powered on and connected to your network.
<raidghost> Fordi feb. 11 12:02:18 mediabox python2.7[9620]: ::ffff:10.0.0.5 - - [2018-02-11 12:02:18] "GET /discover.json HTTP/1.0" 200 454 0.001151
<raidghost> feb. 11 12:02:18 mediabox python2.7[9620]: ::ffff:10.0.0.5 - - [2018-02-11 12:02:18] "GET /lineup_status.json HTTP/1.0" 200 234 0.001168
<raidghost> den liker tydeligvis ikke json i siste upgrade
<RoyK> cpan er ikke alltid så lett å ha med å gjøre
<RoyK> ofte vil nye versjoner av bibliotekene være avhengig av nyere versjoner av andre ting osv osv osv
<RoyK> forresten - på debian stretch ligger det biblioteket der i apt som libhttp-cache-transparent-perl/stable
<raidghost> Det går meir og meir opp for meg at det virke som debian er det store kose OSet
<raidghost> Begynte like ubuntu, men er jo mye lettere pakke struktur på debian
<RoyK> raidghost: er vel omtrent det samme - bare at debian er etpar hakk mer stabilt på debian
<raidghost> Får ta kjøre opp en virtuell stretch da tenker jeg. å prøve den tvhProxy saken der. For json støtte forsvant når jeg oppgraderte cpan
<raidghost> Men NU Frokost
<RoyK> kan jo finnes en docker for den også
<RoyK> docker går litt fortere ;)
<raidghost> hakje satt meg inni kva en docker er
<raidghost> Så får ta å titte litt på google etterpå
<RoyK> userspace-virtualisering - veldig automatisert
<raidghost> https://hub.docker.com/r/chvb/docker-tvhproxy/
<raidghost> Kanskje dette er noe for meg da
<RoyK> mhm
<raidghost> Men nu ville madammen ha meg sosial i frokosten. tytast ;)
<RoyK> hehe
